# FrameDragger's Builds



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

New here to LIL, just gettin my name out. I'l b posting pics of my builds and 

projects soon!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Post that $h!t up!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah, glad to see you bounced over here.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2009, 09:47 PM~13928539
> *Hell yeah, glad to see you bounced over here.
> *


Thanx bro, hopefully I b posting stuff soon :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's one of my latest biuilds. Its a 95 ranger thats been bodydropped, shaved and plumbed for the air system. Im not sure how to resize? (help)
Il post more soon


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice  

Use photobucket, it will resize your pictures while you are uploading them  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CLEAN WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 19 2009, 12:02 PM~13933919
> *Here's one of my latest biuilds. Its a 95 ranger thats been bodydropped, shaved and plumbed for the air system. Im not sure how to resize? (help)
> Il post more soon
> 
> ...


SEEN THESE BAD BOYZ IN PERSON!!!!! WICKED FRAMEDRAGGERS BRO!!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Me like :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 19 2009, 11:47 AM~13934550
> *Nice
> 
> Use photobucket, it will resize your pictures while you are uploading them  :thumbsup:
> *


Ok thanks man. I used tinypic to post those but I'l try photobucket


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

One of my newest projects. A 55 chevy cameo. I have built an entirely new frame out of styrene that wil hav a bag on bars setup. kinda going wit a retro theme with a flat paint job too, hope ya'l like wats been done so far


















Here's the frame, im gonna try a crazy bag setup


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Some of you may remember this s dime. well I've ripped it apart and are goin to redo it. keep an eye on this on this one


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good man!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to tha cut!! Nice projects man!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah, that 55 is goin to be sick bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2009, 04:50 PM~13938270
> *Hell yeah, that 55 is goin to be sick bro!
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome to LIL!

Lookin' good man, nice fab work!

BTW, dump out that regular Pepsi, and get you some Throwback! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 19 2009, 06:30 PM~13939322
> *Welcome to LIL!
> 
> Lookin' good man, nice fab work!
> ...


Haha thanx man, and BTW that Throwback is great LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to L.I.L man.Great looking builds can't wait to see some more of your work.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE TRUCKS! AND WELCOME TO LIL.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome to layitlow, nice builds


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I didnt even notice u was MCBA. Welcome to the Fam.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2009, 09:08 PM~13941422
> *I didnt even notice u was MCBA. Welcome to the Fam.
> *


Yea man after talkin wit Biggs last Sat. I'm now part of the Fam


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nothing new on the projects but i thought I'd post one of my hotrod builds. This was before i put the grille and headlights in. If anyone was @ canoga park they saw the finished product. I'l post more of my older builds ltr


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

BUILDS ARE SICK THE RANGER IS AWESOME....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 20 2009, 01:39 PM~13948529
> *BUILDS ARE SICK THE RANGER IS AWESOME....
> *


Thanx man


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok jus as I said here are some of my other builds that I hav acomplished over the past few months. Sorry if the clarity isnt that good, I need a better camera LOL
Hope ya like
#1 79 Camero









#2 67 Chevelle Pro Street

















#3 69 Charger with fully detailed engine

















#4 Dodge Ram :0 
















Fully detailed air susp. with airbags









#5 Toyota truck wit a Chevy Sliverado motor

















#6 53 Chevy Corvette









#7 Toyota supra


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweet rides bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 20 2009, 07:21 PM~13951646
> *Sweet rides bro!
> *


Thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Going through some things and found these pics I took at a show awhile back. Thinking about replicating it on my s10 rebuild. Tell me wat ya think. BTW sorry about the other pics not showing up :uh: . Il get more up soon!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

After a long day today I was ablt to get some more work done on the 55 Cameo. Built the bag setup and with a bit more work it'l b ready for paint.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Also got started on the S10 frame and bed


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Finishing up some work on this build thats a little out of my comfort zone. A 70 Impala lowrider. Pics of the chassis soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be bad ass!! I was the same way when I first started building lowriders. But you will end up wanting to build more and more of them.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Love the yoda man. THats sweet. Like the 55 project. Clean man. Late.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 25 2009, 02:08 PM~13991984
> *Thats gonna be bad ass!! I was the same way when I first started building lowriders. But you will end up wanting to build more and more of them.
> *


I hope so man, I hav a few good kits that would make nice lowriders


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@May 25 2009, 02:12 PM~13992015
> *Love the yoda man. THats sweet. Like the 55 project. Clean man. Late.
> *


Thanks bro, that motor was a pain in tha a$$ to get in there, but it worked :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

TRUCKS R REAL NICE. 70 LOOKS GREAT. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 25 2009, 02:45 PM~13992248
> *TRUCKS R REAL NICE. 70 LOOKS GREAT. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Man!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's some shots of the 70's chassis and motor. I went with the front end being jacked up and the tires @ a 45 degree angle look. The whole thing should b completed as soon as i get some more of the blue paint for the interior piceces. Let me know wat ya think


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Just finished up some of the frame work on the 55, and got the stance set. Finished primering it and it should b n paint in a couple days, til the here r the pics of it n primer with wat the final stance wil b. more soon


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN WES...U PUTTIN IT DOWN...GONNA HAVE TO SHOW ME HOW TO FABRICATE THEM FRAMES


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 25 2009, 09:49 PM~13996671
> *DAMN WES...U PUTTIN IT DOWN...GONNA HAVE TO SHOW ME HOW TO FABRICATE THEM FRAMES
> *


Haha thanx bro....I'l show u some of my fab tricks, I got some more frames n the works too :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck that 55 looks sick bro!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well here's another project that I've been working on, again a little out of my area. This I am planning on doing a super detail project, and so far this is wat i have  


















The car will b the same color as the valve covers....









Going wit some JPS Aluminum wheels...I hav Joe at Pegasus to thank for these :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

im doing that same one the color u are using is nice i did a two tone 69 camaro its orange an pearl white its coming out nice ill post pics as soon as i figure out how lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Jus finished the first two mist coats on the 55, I'l b finishing the paint work tomorrow. I dont hav to worry about polishing this one cuz I'm going with a flat finish :biggrin:. Next up is the interior work and engine. 

























Rear axle


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE...I LIKE THE COLOR!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 26 2009, 09:27 PM~14008486
> *Well here's another project that I've been working on, again a little out of my area. This I am planning on doing a super detail project, and so far this is wat i have
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE, I LIKE THOES JPS. WHANT TO RACE


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 27 2009, 10:16 PM~14021517
> *NICE, I LIKE THOES JPS. WHANT TO RACE
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha cool looking ride  I'm up for that challenge


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 27 2009, 10:00 PM~14021328
> *NICE...I LIKE THE COLOR!
> *


Thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Cleared the 55 today and it came out better than I expected. Kinda hard to c but it is a flat clear over the metallic. Did a little work in the engine and the s10 too.


























Redoing the notches on the S10, they r now shaped differently than the ones n the pic of the 1:1, but it'l workout :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice build homie welcome to LIL and welcome to the FAM


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 29 2009, 10:00 PM~14043131
> *Very nice build homie welcome to LIL and welcome to the FAM
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_Welcome to MCBA, keep up the great work, Beto_


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

lets see some pics of the blazer in the background. also what are the wheels from?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

EVERYTHING IS TURNING OUT BAD ASS BRO!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 29 2009, 10:50 PM~14043550
> *EVERYTHING IS TURNING OUT BAD ASS BRO!!!
> *


Thanx brotha :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@May 29 2009, 10:47 PM~14043528
> *lets see some pics of the blazer in the background.  also what are the wheels from?
> *


The wheels on that are Asohima Ordens, Dont worry u'l b seeing more of that one soon LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

The blazer in the back does look sick! Works lookin good. Late.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Aight ya'll here's some pics of that blazer some of you have noticed in the background of some eariler pics. Its a promo that was given to me, it had no interior and the windows had been painted black. My plans nclude a new interior, engine (had to cut the hood open :biggrin: ), and as all my trucks slammed on the ground. Its currently waiting for parts so I havent worked on it for a while, but this is wat I hav done so far, hope ya like  

Where it started









During body work

















Where its @ now :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

I like it alot man. Id love to find one of those to build! Late.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Good luck on that they r pretty hard to come by, the 2 door version is too :uh:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah I know I regret passing up on the one I saw it was cheap just didnt have cash on me. Oh well Ill find one one day. Late.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea man I kno the feeling, even the parts for it are hard to find


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah all I would need is the body could make everything else. Well see. What else you working on? Late


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@May 30 2009, 06:43 PM~14048647
> *Yeah all I would need is the body could make everything else. Well see. What else you working on? Late
> *


Right now man jus wat Ive posted, Im tryin to not get n over my head wit too many projects, but since the 55 should b done late this week I'll hav a new one (or 2 LOL) n the works real soon :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 30 2009, 07:45 PM~14048401
> *Aight ya'll here's some pics of that blazer some of you have noticed in the background of some eariler pics. Its a promo that was given to me, it had no interior and the windows had been painted black. My plans nclude a new interior, engine (had to cut the hood open  :biggrin: ), and as all my trucks slammed on the ground. Its currently waiting for parts so I havent worked on it for a while, but this is wat I hav done so far, hope ya like
> 
> Where it started
> ...



:0  looking sweet


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude, that Blazer is lookin sweet!!! I guess I need to get goin on another minitruck myself :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha yea bro, I got like 3 going wit that one and the s10 redo. I think Im gonna take a brake from trucks after those and build a couple cars, jus to keep things interesting LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

nice job on the blazer. olso that 55 looks superb. i got one my self but it needs work. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Cant wait to see em. Just bought a blazer if you want any more let me know. Cant wait for more pics. Late.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

You got more than one?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got some work done on the interior of the 55. Two toned the dash wit primer white and the lght metallic blue. Also painted and cleared the hood and firewall. Hope to have more done soon! :biggrin: 
Sorry about the lighting LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres a mock up of wat the finished product for the 55 will look like. I decided to make the bed floor look like wood wit chrome strips (or stringers as they're called). started on that as u can see in the pics. more later :biggrin: 

The wood floor
















Mock up


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 1 2009, 05:09 PM~14063475
> *Heres a mock up of wat the finished product for the 55 will look like. I decided to make the bed floor look like wood wit chrome strips (or stringers as they're called). started on that as u can see in the pics. more later  :biggrin:
> 
> The wood floor
> ...


Nice work on the '55


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That 55 is fuckin sick bro!! I like what you're doin with it. Its always cool to see an old classic truck like this slammed!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i couldent get mine any lower. the under carridg is scrapping. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TOO SWEET PM ME BRO


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Got a link but ebay has promos for $12 shipped to your door. Bunch of em! 55 turned out sick! Love the paint turned out sick! Late.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro, yea I got a guy here I kno that has a promo and some parts for wat I need. I dont hav a Paypal account so I dont really do ebay..rite now LOL


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

True that well let me know if you cant and I can order you send me a money order and there you go! Should have it in a week or so so look out for that build! Late.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Aight man will do, Il b looking out for that build should b sick


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great lookin' 55 man.Are you keepin the flat look?I think it would benefit that old school look.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hell ye I am LOL, I applied a flat clear coat over the light metllic blue. Thats wat I was going for, that old skool look, thanks for the comments :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh that paint came out bad ass. I like it. Wheres the hood and interior? Late.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Jus put the interior together today and the hood was drying lol. Il hav the pics up soon


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh cool. LOL that just sold me on a job I gotta do for a customer. I might even do the flat over a candy blue. BUt he loves that paint so thanks! LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

No problem bro! Yea I jus got an order to build a frame like my 55 for a friend of mine for a 57 stepside :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh cool wait model or real vehicle?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Model. Im going to skool for automotive now LOL. I want to get into custom fabricating work eventually. Suspension, paint and body work


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well since the weather wasnt good tody I couldnt get ne painting done. I did however get the interior on the 55 and got the motor and driveshaft on the chassis. heres some pics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats lookin better and better everytime. Yeah, I heard yall had some storms up there.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro, yea hopefully I can get some paintin n tomorrow


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea the bed for that s10 is kicking my ass rite now bro lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

How so??


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well the whole bed is cut out so Ive been tryin to fab up a new floor. But fter 3 tries I havent come up wit a style I like, so now that I cut the front wall out It'l make it easier to fab up a new floor. I want to make it so that there is still a floor but still hav the suspension exposed :biggrin:, Il hav to sleep on it and some idea will pop n my head LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You'll get it bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro, I better start sleeping on that idea LOL, lates bro :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks awesome man. Thats cool on the model just wasnt sure. Well if you ever need anything automotive wise hit me up. I did black shag floors in my 55! Gonna do the headliner too! Late.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro Il keep that n mind


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I finally got my HOK cobalt blue paint to finish my 70 Impala. The weather however has been crap so I havent had a chance to paint :angry:. Il b posting more pics soon


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice trucks bro!! u should check out mini truckin's web site for the round 3 mini truck build thats comin up! i jus finished round 2 and am still waiting the final out come on that. u could get some pics of ur ride in the magazine if u make it!
here are a couple of pics of my finished mini, it's a '92 ex-cab nissan hard body


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good bro. I tried to make round 2 of that buildoff but missed the signup deadline. Il try for round 3 though. thanks man


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I got the 55 finished today, cant post the pics though cuz my computer took a shit. Im typing this from skool cuz I had to take an exam, since i couldnt do it at home. Hopefully Il hav pics up soon :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW bro when can i see these in person?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

You"ll c them at the meeting :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well homies I got the computer fixed LOL. So heres those pics I promised of the finished 55 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good lookin Double 5 bro...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro, glad to hav it finished :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that is sweet bro!! I like that.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thnx bro one of the cleanest oldskool builds ive done


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Turned out sweet bro!!! Clean clean clean. Late.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The old skool cameo turned out awesome.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got a pic of the finished interior for the 70 impala. Il will hav a better pic tomorroe as this one is kinda hard to c. The color is like a blue gray, with grey flocking. I finally got the paint to finish this car so I should hav it done soon :biggrin: .........weather permitting LOL


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks good bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx man, I jus wanted to keep it plain and simple


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

damn homie I'm likin the way that s-10 is comin out


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior is looking good bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:biggrin: Just got some more done on the 70, all that is left to do is put the knockoffs on the wheels, taillights, and the rear bumper pan. I will really b glad to finish this one cuz Ive had nothing but problems wit the fitment of parts and panels. Had to do some mods to get the body to fit wit the chassis. Despite all that I was able to turn out a clean lowrider. Not bad for a first lowrider from a white boy LOL :biggrin: 
Lemme kno wat ya think


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That Impala looks clean man.Are those decals from slicks?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice impala


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 11 2009, 07:02 PM~14165342
> *That Impala looks clean man.Are those decals from slicks?
> *


Yea man they came from one of the skull decal sheets from slixx :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool man.I've got the same decal sheet.I just need to figure out what to use them on.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha yea I had orignally bought them for a truck but didnt use them on it, so this was wat i came up wit LOL.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Any pics of the decal on the trunk?How are these decals to work with?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wes, that Impala is lookin super sweet!!! Great job on your first lowrider!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

They are pretty easy to wrk wit, although I did need to use setting solution to help wit the curves of the body, They take clear coating pretty well too. Heres the pic on the trunk.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well now that the 70 is done I have some tyme to work on the 55 pro mod. I have painted the tube frame, and the interior pan. Also the motor is assembled and now im workn on doing the linkages. I will have more on this one ltr.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

nice work homie!!!!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

VERY NICE WORK UP IN HERE BRO....ME LIKES THAT 70 IMPALA..!..GREAT JOB...WHAT DO YOU USE.....CANS OR AIRBRUSH...?...THAT CLEAR CAME OUT CLEAN...!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats all spray can bro :biggrin: :biggrin:, HOK paint, wit alot of polish work then clear


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 17 2009, 02:49 PM~14219832
> *Thats all spray can bro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:, HOK paint, wit alot of polish work then clear
> *


WOW.....thats cool....i tried to shoot my paintjobs with ratlle cans and they didnt come out as smooth as i wanted....i just couldnt figure out how to use a can at all....nice job again bro....!!!!!!!...:biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro, It doesnt always turn out good at first, but thats where color sanding and polishing come into play. When u c it n person it looks alot better


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well just got bak from the pegasus meeting awhile ago, and was at the IPMS show today. There was a good turnout of cars in addition to the military items there. Not many car vendors so didnt get ne new kits. However I did end up with some hardware LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

All of it courtesy of my 41 Willys, I ended up with 1st place n street/hot rod class, and to my surprise.....Best In Show!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 









I should add that these r my first awards that I have ever gotten...Just motivates me to build even more LOL.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

I DONT THINK PEOPLE ON LAY IT LOW UNDERSTAND HOW CLEAN YOUR TRUCKS ARE BRO....THEY GOTTA SEE THEM IN REAL LIFE.....ALL CARS AND TRUCKS IN THIS THREAD ARE BAD AZZ.....IM NOT A MINITRUCKIN GUY BUT THESE BUILDS DEFINITELY INSPIRE ME TO GET ON THE BENCH AND MAKE A MINITRUCK.....THANKS FOR THE INSPIRATION....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 20 2009, 10:57 PM~14251112
> *Well just got bak from the pegasus meeting awhile ago, and was at the IPMS show today. There was a good turnout of cars in addition to the military items there. Not many car vendors so didnt get ne new kits. However I did end up with some hardware LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> All of it courtesy of my 41 Willys, I ended up with 1st place n street/hot rod class, and to my surprise.....Best In Show!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



SEE I TOLD YA....!!!!!......CONGRATULATIONS BRO...BEST OF SHOW....THATS COOL....I WAS JUST POSTING SOMETHING AND YOU JUST POSTED THIS.....LOL.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks a bunch bro, it means alot cuz Ive only been building seriously for about a year now, and it makes me feel good that people out there like my work. Glad I can b an insperation too LOL :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 20 2009, 11:06 PM~14251164
> *Thanks a bunch bro, it means alot cuz Ive only been building seriously for about a year now, and it makes me feel good that people out there like my work. Glad I can b an insperation too LOL  :biggrin:
> *


putting a time on how long youve been building is not an accurate mesurement of a persons skills....some people just got an artistic ability and vision that others just dont have......ive seen builders that have been building for twenty years and they still lack some of the basic skills....shit i havent been building much longer than you.....happy building to you....again bro keep up the good work...!!.... uffin: <--------- thats me


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx again bro I kno wat u mean. Il b starting a couple more car builds, and taking a short break from trucks jus so I dont get burned out on them LOL. I got a hell of a lot of ideas so b on the lookout


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Wes. It was kool hanging out with you guys at the show. That Willys and your other builds are better in person than in the pics

Are you gonna make the show in San Diego?

Can't wait to see some of the other builds you were talking about. 

Again congrats on your first place and your best of show.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN BRO!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Hell yeah!! Hope to see you down here at the SD show in Aug.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Well just got bak from the pegasus meeting awhile ago, and was at the IPMS show today. There was a good turnout of cars in addition to the military items there. Not many car vendors so didnt get ne new kits. However I did end up with some hardware LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it :biggrin: :biggrin: . Rite now its up in the air whether I will b able to make it to the SD show :uh: . However if Im not there, u can bet on a few of my rides WILL deifinately be there LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 21 2009, 09:16 PM~14258224
> *Thanks guys I really appreciate it :biggrin:  :biggrin: . Rite now its up in the air whether I will b able to make it to the SD show  :uh: . However if Im not there, u can bet on a few of my rides WILL deifinately be there LOL  :biggrin:
> *


If you don't got a ride you can always roll with us homie.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro. Its not really a matter of that, i dont know if Il b out of town on that weekend.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Aight ya'll got another one to start on LOL.. I dont know I think Im feeling a Mild Pro Street on this one :biggrin:  
Let me kno wat ya think


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 21 2009, 10:02 PM~14258674
> *Aight ya'll got another one to start on LOL.. I dont know I think Im feeling a Mild Pro Street on this one  :biggrin:
> Let me kno wat ya think
> 
> ...



yo thats a good kit.Word of advice on the top right behind the driver's window look for a mess up.There was a huge circle from the mold on mine and i didn't know till i painted it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on the wins man.I'll be watching the Nova.Maybe I'll get some ideas for the one in my stash.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM BRO!!! YOU KILLED THEM!!! CANGRATZ ON THE WIN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. Kevin thanks for the heads up on that Il b on the lookout for it


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a question.Now i seen your frame yesterday and i liked it.We worked out something and you said to find something that i need a frame for.How are you with LONG frames?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 21 2009, 10:07 PM~14258749
> *DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM BRO!!! YOU KILLED THEM!!! CANGRATZ ON THE WIN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie, yea they didnt kno WAT HIT 'EM LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 21 2009, 10:10 PM~14258782
> *I have a question.Now i seen your frame yesterday and i liked it.We worked out something and you said to find something that i need a frame for.How are you with LONG frames?
> *



I could do one. Havnt done too many long frames, but its do able for me. Wat ya thinkin


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, you got some badass builds man. i like your style, slammed to the floor and tucken lugs. im gonna try to get a truck from someone so i can start. where can i buy styrene to make the frame?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 21 2009, 10:12 PM~14258817
> *I could do one. Havnt done too many long frames, but its do able for me. Wat ya thinkin
> *


well i got a limo from lowridermodels it needs alot of TLC.But it didnt come with a frame interior or anything just the body.So can you fab up a semistock frame with all the goodies that can hold a engine?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro welcome to LIL. U can buy styrene from mostly any hobby shop. I use 1/8th inch for frames. Check around some shops near u. If u get a chance chk out the minitruck buildoff thread. Im working on the s10 thats pictured....Good luck bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 21 2009, 10:18 PM~14258883
> *well i got a limo from lowridermodels it needs alot of TLC.But it didnt come with a frame interior or anything just the body.So can you fab up a semistock frame with all the goodies that can hold a engine?
> *


Yea bro Im sure I could come up wot something for that. Like I said last nite, on something like


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 21 2009, 10:18 PM~14258883
> *well i got a limo from lowridermodels it needs alot of TLC.But it didnt come with a frame interior or anything just the body.So can you fab up a semistock frame with all the goodies that can hold a engine?
> *


Yea bro Im sure I could come up wot something for that. Like I said last nite, on something like that I would need the body so I can do it up rite :biggrin: 

PM me


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man you need to do a tutorial on how to build your frames.There's alot of use that would like to see how they're done.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 21 2009, 10:21 PM~14258912
> *Thanks bro welcome to LIL. U can buy styrene from mostly any hobby shop. I use 1/8th inch for frames. Check around some shops near u. If u get a chance chk out the minitruck buildoff thread. Im working on the s10 thats pictured....Good luck bro
> *


thanks man, i will stop by my local hobby shop, krazy kevins, tommorow and buy some. hopefully buy a sonoma on a thread i saw. that s-10 you got there is insane, that there is my inspiration.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 21 2009, 10:26 PM~14258968
> *Man you need to do a tutorial on how to build your frames.There's alot of use that would like to see how they're done.
> *


Well u may hav jus convinced me on that LOL. I mite hav to throw up a thread on that soon mayb.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 21 2009, 10:27 PM~14258976
> *thanks man, i will stop by my local hobby shop, krazy kevins, tommorow and buy some. hopefully buy a sonoma on a thread i saw. that s-10 you got there is insane, that there is my inspiration.
> *


Thanks bro I appreciate that one man.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

a tutorial on frame building wwould be very helpful. its crazy how you were able to bend those pieces of styrene. how do you put the pieces together? super glue or bondo? cant wait to see that blazer finished to. it already looks badass primered out.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 21 2009, 10:39 PM~14259086
> *a tutorial on frame building wwould be very helpful. its crazy how you were able to bend those pieces of styrene. how do you put the pieces together? super glue or bondo? cant wait to see that blazer finished to. it already looks badass primered out.
> *


Haha slow your role homie LOL. To b honest its not that hard . For bending styrene I jus use my hands. U can use hot water though too. And for your 2nd question I use both LOL. Thanks for the props on the blazer


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

OK COOL. GONNA BUY STYRENE TOMMOROW. MY SONOMA IS IN FLORIDA RIGHT NOW. GONNA BE SHIPPED OUT OVER HERE IN A WEEK SO NOW I GOT A LONG WAIT. I WILL WATCH AND LEARN FROM YOU GUYS IN THE MEANWHILE.LOL, THANKS OFR THE ANSWERS


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha no problem bro. Glad to help, although I dont hav all the answers LOL


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

IM GONNA MAKE SOME SIDE MONEY TOMMOROW. SO I MIGHT ACTUALLY HAVE TWO PORJECTS GOING ON! :biggrin: TO BAD MY HOBBY SHOP DONT HAVE MODEL CARS FOR LESS THAN 18 DOLLARS :angry: I WOULD BY ONE BUT IT WOULD LEAVE ME WITH NO MONEY FOR STYRENE OR PAINT. IM A LOW BALLA WHEN IT COMES TO MONEY.LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey bro its hard man I kno cuz rite now I aint working. jus going through college LOL (Mite b hard to do a tutorial on frames cuz Im bak n skool tomorroe), cuts a lot n2 my building tyme :uh: . Its surprising how much this stuff it man, but its all worth it n the end I think.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WES, CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN HOMIE


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 20 2009, 10:57 PM~14251112
> *Well just got bak from the pegasus meeting awhile ago, and was at the IPMS show today. There was a good turnout of cars in addition to the military items there. Not many car vendors so didnt get ne new kits. However I did end up with some hardware LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> All of it courtesy of my 41 Willys, I ended up with 1st place n street/hot rod class, and to my surprise.....Best In Show!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


wow :0 , this guy doesnt play games. lol, next thing you know you gonna have a wall full of these. keep up your good work


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn, instant Celebrity













:h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Nova looks like its gonna be a sik build bro. What color you thinkin of goin with??


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 21 2009, 11:59 PM~14259670
> *WES, CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN HOMIE
> *


Thanks homie, it was cool hangin wit u and the guys at the show :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2009, 09:32 PM~14268295
> *That Nova looks like its gonna be a sik build bro. What color you thinkin of goin with??
> *


Im thinking of a black/blue in either a metallic or a peral...I forget which it is :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 22 2009, 10:03 AM~14261644
> *Damn, instant Celebrity
> :h5:
> *


Haha thanks bro but idk if id say that rite now LOL :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 20 2009, 10:57 PM~14251112
> *Well just got bak from the pegasus meeting awhile ago, and was at the IPMS show today. There was a good turnout of cars in addition to the military items there. Not many car vendors so didnt get ne new kits. However I did end up with some hardware LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> All of it courtesy of my 41 Willys, I ended up with 1st place n street/hot rod class, and to my surprise.....Best In Show!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


congrats on your win bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Aight guys got some more pics on the Nova. First pic is of the stance I want and the wheels Im gonna use from the 55 promod kit, with mickey tompson rear tires. Since Im gonna run those tires the kit frame wont allow it. I dont really want to cut that up so.....Im building a 100% scratch built frame front to back, and the 2nd pic is where Im at on that. More later


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That will be one sick ride!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro, the rear part is a bitch, but Il make it work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo wes pm me brutha, I need some more frames done! The one you did for my 55 is friggin sweet!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well got some more done to the nova. Narrowed the rear frame and got a rear axle from a 67 Chevelle Pro street. Also got the front suspension done and the final stance setup. Gotta wait til fri so I can get some supplies now :biggrin: 









A little rough but Il sand it and smooth it out LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad u got the frame worked out! Lookin bad ass as usual


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro not gonna b much to the rear but Itl get the job done LOL. had to sand alittle on the interior tub too in order to the wheels to fit


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

nova is looking good man, nice framework. these novas are pretty badass.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Nova frame looks killer man. Should be a goodie to have finished! Finally getting back working on my stuff youll see some more on those this week! Late.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got most of the motor for the Nova put together. Its all wired up and waiting on the carbs, and belts. Also finished painting the body today, and gonna wait a couple days b4 polishing. Il have pics on that soon. Gotta hurry though cuz im tryin to get this one done for Oxnard in 2 weeks :biggrin: ........Then its tyme to start one for San Diego LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Wes.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14324494
> *Looks good Wes.
> *


x2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKIG GOOD WES


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx homie


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 28 2009, 06:30 PM~14322988
> *Got most of the motor for the Nova put together. Its all wired up and waiting on the carbs, and belts. Also finished painting the body today, and gonna wait a couple days b4 polishing. Il have pics on that soon. Gotta hurry though cuz im tryin to get this one done for Oxnard in 2 weeks :biggrin: ........Then its tyme to start one for San Diego LOL
> 
> 
> ...


dam, you get down with all the detailing. looks nice keep it up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro, I try LOL


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 29 2009, 10:29 PM~14336285
> *Thanks bro, I try LOL
> *


you try to detail,lol more like you mastered detailing :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got some pics of the painted Nova. It looks black but it is actually dark blue metallic (noticable in the last pic). Il try and get some outdoor shots tomorrow so u can tell. Im actually surprised how smooth this went on from a spray can. Il probabaly b able to get away wit jus polishing, and clearing it LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD...JUST DONT STEAL THE SHOW AGAIN IN OXNARD!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

nova looking good! do you use spray can often or do you air brush? i take it you air brush


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 29 2009, 10:36 PM~14336376
> *LOOKS GOOD...JUST DONT STEAL THE SHOW AGAIN IN OXNARD!
> *


Hahahahaha man this is inspired by that willys bro lol :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 29 2009, 10:36 PM~14336378
> *nova looking good! do you use spray can often or do you air brush? i take it you air brush
> *



Bro believe it o not all my stuff is from spary can :biggrin:, no joke bro, the finish on that willys is spray can, and it took about 6 hrs of color sanding and polishing to get that shine.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nova is turning out nice bro!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx James


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Finished the motor for the Nova, a 383 stroker motor wit dual carb setup. Flocked the interior last nite and hav the door panels and seats in it too. Body is cleared and has to b foiled later this week. Figured out a solution to the paint coming off the hood too......CARBON FIBER deacls LOL :biggrin:. I would hav pics of that but u cant really tell they're on there. Guess Ya'l hav to c it in person LOL....more ltr


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got some serious progress made on the Nova today. I now hav a rolling chassis, wit exception of the driveshaft (in paint). Also test fitted the body, and will foil it on tues. I'd describe it more but Il let the pics speak for themselves LOL :biggrin: 
Complete chassis and interior
























Wit the carbon fiber hood I mentioned the other day :biggrin: 









Let me kno wat y'all think


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OK, well I think you suck!!! LOL, Nah, Seriously that is looking wicked as fuck bro!! CF hood makes the car stand out even more bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The Nova looks sik man.I like the cf hood a lot.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. That hood was a pain n the ass to decal. It is actually 3 pieces I placed on there individually. I should also mention that I wasted about 1/4 of the sheet atempting it LOL. My 1st tyme working wit it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Where'd you get the decal??


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Its from Scale Motorsports. It comes in a pretty good size sheet, and in 1/24, and 1/12th scale, which is wat that is


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im a have to get that now. Hey, did you ever get your paint replaced??


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Naw bro, Im jus gonna hav to buy another can when I hav the money, prob at the meeting n 2 weeks.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

oh that sucks bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea but wat ya gonna do :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

True.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's another pic of wat u can do wit that CF, this is from my 55 pro mod interior pan. I need to get more to finish it up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAAMMMMNNN!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 5 2009, 11:17 PM~14389517
> *DAAAMMMMNNN!!!
> *


X2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: Oh yea if ya'll plan on using this stuff make sure u have setting solution.....it helps BIG TYME lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got pics of the completed Nova, as of a little while ago it is done. Hell of a long day getting it done but I think the results were worth it :biggrin: Let me kno your opinions


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Real nice bro. Got any pics of the engine? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Il have those later. It'l b at the oxnard show though too :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Damn that came out sik bro, i gotta get me another one.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THAT NOVA IS VERY CLEAN NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 9 2009, 09:00 AM~14422285
> *THAT NOVA IS VERY CLEAN NICE WORK HOMIE
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 8 2009, 11:59 PM~14419740
> *Got pics of the completed Nova, as of a little while ago it is done. Hell of a long day getting it done but I think the results were worth it  :biggrin:  Let me kno your opinions
> 
> 
> ...





i am lovin this bro!!! which rear tire did you use??? its not from the promod kit!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

im lovin that nova homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 9 2009, 11:04 AM~14424050
> *im lovin that nova homie  :biggrin:
> *


x1000! :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx guys appreciate the comments....Modeltech, those tires are from Satco, Mickey Thompson ones I got off of some JPS wheels Im using for my promod :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

jus posting to say that I will have update pics on some things soon. Been busy so havent had much tyme to post :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Wes, that Nova is beyond bad ass!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro, and glad to c u got your internet back LOL. I got 2 Im working on now that I'l hav pics of soon. One though Im gonna keep on the downlow til SD LOL  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I feel ya bro. Yeah, Im workin on a lil somethin on tha low as well for the show. Havent posted shit on it. Hopefully Ill have it done for the show as well.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea I kno wat ya mean


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Aight ya'll heres a couple quick pics of 2 projects Im working on. Still hav to clear the roof on the 62 Pontiac catalina (first pic). The body is flat black and it will hav a candy red roof. The 48 ford is in primer and I will post more on it once it is finished LOL, not giving away too much on this one HAHA.









Frame and hood








48 ford convertible


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0 LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

need finish on the black !!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks homie its getting there LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2009, 06:47 PM~14474780
> *:0 LOOKING GOOD BRO.
> *


Thanx bro, its coming along :cheesy:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Wes.Are you going to clear the whole Catalina or just the roof?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 14 2009, 07:22 PM~14475239
> *Lookin good Wes.Are you going to clear the whole Catalina or just the roof?
> *


Jus the roof. Im going for that 60s custom look :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that Cat looks good bro!! Same with the 48. Hey, check your PM's. I sent you something.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nova looks sick..............

Catalina looking good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

No new pics as of rite now, havnt had tyme :uh:. Heres wats in the shop rite now........

62 Pontiac Catalina
48 Ford Convert.
29 Ford truck
77 Ford Courier........Jus started today

I will hav pics on the 29 and 77 soon..........as soon as I get the tyme to post LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Is that courier the fleetside?? Get some pics of it, I already know u gonna do some crazy shit with it bro!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Dang homie that catalina and ford look bitchin. The ford screams ol skool bomb to me for some reason. I cant wait to see the 29 ford truck.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 19 2009, 11:01 PM~14522513
> *Is that courier the fleetside?? Get some pics of it, I already know u gonna do some crazy shit with it bro!!
> *


Hahaha thanx man, no its the stepside one. I didnt kno they made a fleetside one :uh:. I already have it notched, an rool pan made, and the bed floor cut. not bad for a few hours. I'l hav pic tomorroe


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know I saw one that was from Matchbox in 25th scale once on ebay. Well, hell, cant wait to see what you done with this bro!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha patience my brother patience LOL :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OK grasshopper hahahaha


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay as per request here are some pics of my 77 Ford Courier stepside that Ive jus started. Plans include full custom frame (100% scratchbuilt  ), interior, 18 inch rims (pictured). Oh yea and SLAMMED, DRAGGING DOORS as it should be LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Roll pan fabed up









where the frame is at now









HELL YEAHH!!!!! lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TRUCK LOOKS GOOD SO FAR BRO


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx homie


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks nice dawg!!!! Great work so far man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks bad ass bro!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx guys


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man Wes that courier is going to be bad ass.So wheres the frame tutorial?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 21 2009, 07:13 PM~14543430
> *Man Wes that courier is going to be bad ass.So wheres the frame tutorial?
> *



Haha thanx man...Im tryin bro I jus dont hav that much tyme on my hands rite now to do a tutorial lol. Il try and get one going soon.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dat shit is looking badass. keep up the work, im looking foward to seeing you complete another badass ride again


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 22 2009, 02:03 PM~14551376
> *dat shit is looking badass. keep up the work, im looking foward to seeing you complete another badass ride again
> *


Thanks bro, il be turning out some more soon


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK BIG DOG


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got a quick update pic on the frame for the courier. notched the front and finished part of the rear tube work. more to come later


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn that looks good already. :cheesy: i got this same kit. not sure if i wanna make it an old school street machine or do wut ur doin


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 22 2009, 06:45 PM~14554294
> *damn that looks good already.  :cheesy: i got this same kit. not sure if i wanna make it an old school street machine or do wut ur doin
> *


Im sure you can come up wit something . A street machine one would look badass


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 22 2009, 09:47 PM~14554316
> *Im sure you can come up wit something  . A street machine one would look badass
> *


yea i was thinkin bout stuffin a blown small block ford n there, throwin on sum deep dish cragers n paintin tha whole thing n primer gray 2 give it that unfinished project truck look


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Definately badass bro, and something a little different, not too many of those out there


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Frame looks good Grasshopper!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 22 2009, 07:25 PM~14554681
> *Frame looks good Grasshopper!!
> *


thanks homie LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got some more pics on the Courier. Fabed up the front suspension control arms and spindles. Frame is almost ready for paint so I in the meantime I started to do the body work one the bed. Frenched in the license plate on the tailgate, this is the first tyme I have done this and I think it came out pretty good. Il try to get some better pics soon..let me kno wat ya think.....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got some update pics on the 62 Cat. Paint is finished, cleared the roof, and it looks great!!!!. working on the interior and chassis (pics of those soon). Also threw in a pic of the 29 ford truck that I have been working on :biggrin:, still working on interior for this one too. Let me kno wat you guys think 


















The 29 Ford


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BAD ASS!! Paint looks awesome on that Cat, The 29 is wicked cool, and the Courier is coming out sick!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 11:12 PM~14612425
> *BAD ASS!! Paint looks awesome on that Cat, The 29 is wicked cool, and the Courier is coming out sick!!!!
> *


Thanks bro, I wanted to try a simple "rat rod" inspired truck with that 29 and I think I pulled it off LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You pulled it off alright. Say, are those the wheels that came with it?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah bro, I wish it came wit another set of those too, they are sik :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Jus bumping my thread to c wat ya'll think about my 62 Cat, and 29 Ford. Il b posting more pics soon


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Wes,the courier is lookin' sik man.I really like the look of the cat.What paint did you use on the roof?The 29 looks awesome.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT CAT CAME OUT CLEAN BRO.  AND THE COURIER IS COMING ALONG SWEET.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 30 2009, 09:39 PM~14634064
> *Wes,the courier is lookin' sik man.I really like the look of the cat.What paint did you use on the roof?The 29 looks awesome.
> *


Thanks bro, I used duplicolor metal specs red on the roof.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2009, 09:46 PM~14634142
> *THAT CAT CAME OUT CLEAN BRO.   AND THE COURIER IS COMING ALONG SWEET.
> *


Thanks big homie, jus needs a small touch up on the chrome then it'l b all good


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Rides lookin good brutha!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 30 2009, 10:03 PM~14634345
> *Rides lookin good brutha!
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 28 2009, 11:03 PM~14612350
> *Got some update pics on the 62 Cat. Paint is finished, cleared the roof, and it looks great!!!!. working on the interior and chassis (pics of those soon). Also threw in a pic of the 29 ford truck that I have been working on  :biggrin:, still working on interior for this one too. Let me kno wat you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S MY STYLE RIGHT THEIR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Appreciate the comp homie


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

the cat is super badass, love the colors. as for the ford, is turning out badass. keep it up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 30 2009, 10:40 PM~14634758
> *the cat is super badass, love the colors. as for the ford, is turning out badass. keep it up
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Aight ya'll got some pics of the nearly completed 62. Its about 95% done, jus hav a few little things to finish. The wheels are pegasus spokes, I decided to leave the knockoff pieces off cuz it looks better I think. Slammed it to hav that 60's custom stance, not draggin door but jus low enough to catch speed bumps lol :biggrin: . So let me hear wat ya'll think.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

that look cool for not being a chevy lol j/k looks good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 3 2009, 10:44 PM~14667817
> *that look cool for not being a chevy  lol j/k looks good
> *



Still part of GM..........or at least it was, thanks bro


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

true but it looks cool see ya later man


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks bad ass Wes!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks James


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good....like the color combo...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Mike, first tyme trying that kind of combiation


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Finished my 2nd new ride that will be making its debute in SD. Its a 29 Ford truck that is rat rod inspired. Completely box stock, and my first attempt at this kind of ride. Let me kno what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thats pretty badass man. looks good. now i wana build one,lol. nice work


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro its a pretty interesting kit...lots of options


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wes, I cant wait to see this at the show brother!! You are puttin out some killer work homie!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 5 2009, 09:43 PM~14689458
> *Wes, I cant wait to see this at the show brother!! You are puttin out some killer work homie!
> *


Thanks James it means alot. Trust me when I say I have a few more Aces up my sleeve too LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Jus got an idea for another build an decided to c what u guys think about it. The kit is an 84 GMC, and im throwing a little twist into this one lol. 









Heres the inspriration for the build. This truck is an 82 chevy but they are the same body style. The twist I was talking about was combining Pro Street and old skool truck LOL. Now for the pics 









truck is fully shaved and isnt body dropped, but is on airride. Im gonna keep mine in this stance too, I think it goes better wit the theme

















And now for the jewel of the build :biggrin: , a 454 big block bored .030 over, wit a supercharger and scoop LOL. I hav already started kit bashing the motor. MOre pics later


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dammmmmmm, that shit would look super badass. go for it!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 6 2009, 03:20 PM~14695339
> *Jus got an idea for another build an decided to c what u guys think about it. The kit is an 84 GMC, and im throwing a little twist into this one lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I was just thinking of replicating that pick-up aswell.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha great minds think alike lol. The only thing that wont look the same is the bed floor. I was gonna raise the stock one from the kit, but it didnt line up after i cut it, so it will have a "sheet metal" one out of styrene


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 6 2009, 08:11 PM~14697816
> *Haha great minds think alike lol. The only thing that wont look the same is the bed floor. I was gonna raise the stock one from the kit, but it didnt line up after i cut it, so it will have a "sheet metal" one out of styrene
> *


Same here man.If you look in my thread you'll see my deadmans hand project.I was going to turn that truck into this replica.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT IS GONNA BE THA SHIT!! THIS IS THE ONE YOU WERE TELLING ME ABOUT RIGHT?? DAMN, YOU ALREADY WORKIN FAST ON THIS ONE. LOL.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 6 2009, 09:06 PM~14698966
> *THAT IS GONNA BE THA SHIT!! THIS IS THE ONE YOU WERE TELLING ME ABOUT RIGHT?? DAMN, YOU ALREADY WORKIN FAST ON THIS ONE. LOL.
> *


Yea bro, I already got the bed made up, jus got to do the tubs to do


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WELL THATS GONNA BE ONE WILD TRUCK BRO. 
OH , AND I STILL HATE YOU. LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 6 2009, 09:30 PM~14699266
> *WELL THATS GONNA BE ONE WILD TRUCK BRO.
> OH , AND I STILL HATE YOU. LOL
> *


YEAH YEAH YEAH LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Some update pics on the GMC. finshed fabing up the bed and wheel tubs. Also started shving the back end and made a roll pan. Will b taking a brake for the show this weekend so il have more updates on Monday.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

looking good so far bro! its gonna look badass, cant wait to see it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 7 2009, 11:10 PM~14709101
> *looking good so far bro! its gonna look badass, cant wait to see it
> *



Thanks bro, Im in the long haul on this one LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks sik so far Wes.I'll be watching this build to get so ideas for my project.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 6 2009, 05:20 PM~14695339
> *Jus got an idea for another build an decided to c what u guys think about it. The kit is an 84 GMC, and im throwing a little twist into this one lol.
> 
> 
> ...


very, very interesting i will have to keep up with this build


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wes, it was kool kickin it with you today bro. Im diggin that bed on your GMC!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 9 2009, 09:58 PM~14721611
> *Wes, it was kool kickin it with you today bro. Im diggin that bed on your GMC!
> *


Yeah bro same here, got home ok...jus one long drive LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 8 2009, 08:15 AM~14710527
> *Looks sik so far Wes.I'll be watching this build to get so ideas for my project.
> *


Thanks bro its gonna b a fun one to do, cant wait to c what u come up wit too


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

No new updates on the GMC, im evaluating how much more sanding has to b done to the bed since i layed tghe first coat of primer. In the mean tyme I decided to pull this out thats been sitting in my closet for almost a year.Dont kno for sure what Im going to make it in to but primered the body to c what i hav to work wit :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I say go pro-touring.I'd like to see your spin on that style.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 10 2009, 09:51 PM~14731953
> *I say go pro-touring.I'd like to see your spin on that style.
> *


Thanks bro, the only problem I hav rite now is that I wasnt able to find any really wide rims wit a lo pro tire (not like pro street ones wit a small deep rim and large tire). I did however find some rims from the 1930 custom woody kit that will work. they're offset but the rear ones arent as deep as I want. So I guess it will b a mild pro touring LOL....but pro touring nonetheless


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

that will look bitchin bro. Nice work on the gmc also. That bed is really clean.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 11 2009, 06:15 PM~14739988
> *that will look bitchin bro. Nice work on the gmc also. That bed is really clean.
> *



Thanks homie the bed on the GMC is turning out to b alot of body work, cuz the whole floor, interior walls, and tubs are scratchbuilt. Lots of sanding and priming, sanding and priming lol :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 11 2009, 06:20 PM~14740028
> *Thanks homie the bed on the GMC is turning out to b alot of body work, cuz the whole floor, interior walls, and tubs are scratchbuilt. Lots of sanding and priming, sanding and priming lol  :uh:
> *


Same thing I did on the bed floor here.....a lot of work....I'm sure you will pull it off fine though....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 11 2009, 06:33 PM~14740160
> *Same thing I did on the bed floor here.....a lot of work....I'm sure you will pull it off fine though....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, and dam that looks good lol. Is that an ext cab s10?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 11 2009, 06:20 PM~14740028
> *Thanks homie the bed on the GMC is turning out to b alot of body work, cuz the whole floor, interior walls, and tubs are scratchbuilt. Lots of sanding and priming, sanding and priming lol  :uh:
> *



use a little sanding block made from a mixing stick. Just take a mixing stick and cut your shape. Works great for me. 

P.S i will do a how to on the air tank for you so u dont have to keep robbing your toyota kits


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 11 2009, 06:46 PM~14740287
> *use a little sanding block made from a mixing stick. Just take a mixing stick and cut your shape. Works great for me.
> 
> P.S i will do a how to on the air tank for you so u dont have to keep robbing your toyota kits
> *


cool bro that'll b a help :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 11 2009, 07:12 PM~14739962
> *Thanks bro, the only problem I hav rite now is that I wasnt able to find any really wide rims wit a lo pro tire (not like pro street ones wit a small deep rim and large tire). I did however find some rims from the 1930 custom woody kit that will work. they're offset but the rear ones arent as deep as I want. So I guess it will b a mild pro touring LOL....but pro touring nonetheless
> *


The kit to get that has a killer set of rims for a pro-touring style build is RM's 69 Corvette coupe.Thats just my .02.I'm sure you'll figure something out.Oh yeah make sure its the California Wheels version.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 11 2009, 07:10 PM~14740539
> *The kit to get that has a killer set of rims for a pro-touring style build is RM's 69 Corvette coupe.Thats just my .02.I'm sure you'll figure something out.Oh yeah make sure its the California Wheels version.
> *



Cool bro il hav to look for that one. the ones i got off the 30 woody will work i think. il hav pics up ltr tonite


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres a couple pics of the wheels I chose for the 67 GTX. the ones on the bottom are a bit larger than the ones on top. The second pic is of the kit they came from, and yes I have decided to start on this one too lol. Be on the lookout for more :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that a 6 ft bed on the GMC? ill be watchin..my resin crew cab's comin to life very shortly... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice wheel choice bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 11 2009, 09:28 PM~14742398
> *that a 6 ft bed on the GMC?  ill be watchin..my resin crew cab's comin to life very shortly... :biggrin:
> *



Its the short box version, so im assuming it is


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 11 2009, 09:28 PM~14742407
> *Nice wheel choice bro!
> *


Thanx james


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

So while the truck, and the GTX are being worked on I decided to start painting the 30 woody. The fist pic is the side panel that I painted light sand (looks close enough to wood LOL). The next 2 are some ouitside shots of the color I chose for the fenders and body. Its tamiya mica blue........let me kno wat ya think


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats looking great bro!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 12 2009, 05:22 PM~14750093
> *Thats looking great bro!!
> *


Thanks man, I had to rework some minor imperfections, now i jus have to buy more clear LOL


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Some nice work going on in here bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 12 2009, 07:08 PM~14751142
> *Some nice work going on in here bro
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

NICE........... :angry:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

So I got some color on the body of the GTX. Color is tamiya Italian red, and jus finished the final coat. Il polish it and clear it in a couple days, also the motor has been sprayed the same. Painted the motor on the 1930 as well along wit its hood, font body panel and working on the grille shell. Pics of that soon










Comments are welcomed :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good looking projects goin on here Frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 11 2009, 09:33 PM~14740160
> *Same thing I did on the bed floor here.....a lot of work....I'm sure you will pull it off fine though....
> 
> 
> ...


GOING TO BE NICE :nicoderm:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 16 2009, 06:16 PM~14786213
> *Good looking projects goin on here Frame. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT GTX IS LOOKIN CLEAN BRO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OOPS, DOUBLE POST.
FUCKIN SERVER :angry:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2009, 08:37 PM~14787779
> *THAT GTX IS LOOKIN CLEAN BRO!
> *


Thanks James Its getting there


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well was gonna upload some pics of the rollin chassis on the woody but photobucket is being a bitch. So heres a pic of the motor on the GTX. What I did different on this though is it is in the correct firing order, and the plug wires are bent to the correct way they are supposed to be. Its hard to tell in the pic (sorry about the clarity). used a hemi book as a guide and reference. Il hav more soon. let me kno wat ya think :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well here are the chassis pics of the woody. Decided to paint the artilery spokes gloss black to offset the blue. More to come.....should hav the GMC in paint tonite if everything goes rite. Also hav to repaint the GTX :uh: let me kno wat ya think

Before wheels 








With wheels and chrome center caps


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see more on the GMC.To bad about the paint on the GTX.That blue looks killer man.What color and brand is that?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 20 2009, 06:28 PM~14832386
> *Can't wait to see more on the GMC.To bad about the paint on the GTX.That blue looks killer man.What color and brand is that?
> *



Thanks bro, the GM is actually ahead of schedule as far as the paint. None of the fame or motor work is done yet. The paint on the the woody is Tamiya Mica Blue (TS-50) with 2 coats of tamiya clear, and polished out :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 20 2009, 07:35 PM~14832457
> *Thanks bro, the GM is actually ahead of schedule as far as the paint. None of the fame or motor work is done yet. The paint on the the woody is Tamiya Mica Blue (TS-50) with 2 coats of tamiya clear, and polished out  :biggrin:
> *


I think I have that paint somewhere.All I have to say is bring on the updates on the GMC asap and keep them coming too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 20 2009, 06:42 PM~14832514
> *I think I have that paint somewhere.All I have to say is bring on the updates on the GMC asap and keep them coming too.
> *


Will do bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 20 2009, 06:25 PM~14832356
> *Well here are the chassis pics of the woody. Decided to paint the artilery spokes gloss black to offset the blue. More to come.....should hav the GMC in paint tonite if everything goes rite. Also hav to repaint the GTX  :uh:  let me kno wat ya think
> 
> Before wheels
> ...


I KNEW THE BLACK WHEELS WOULD LOOK GOOD ON THERE.
ENGINE ON THAT GTX LOOKS KILLER!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok got some updates on 3 of the 4 projects im currently working on. Was able to get the GMC into paint, and cant believe how close the color resembles the 1 to 1. Also went a completely different route with the GTX...now it is HOK dark teal. Only thing is now i hav to hand paint the motor black cuz it is still red and partially assembled :uh: :angry: . Both still need to be cleared which will probably b tomorrow. Last is the 1930 which only has a few more pieces to go, and should b done tonite :biggrin: ......comments welcomed

The GMC









Complete difference than the Italian red LOL









And the 1930


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 21 2009, 04:04 PM~14841763
> *Ok got some updates on 3 of the 4 projects im currently working on. Was able to get the GMC into paint, and cant believe how close the color resembles the 1 to 1. Also went a completely different route with the GTX...now it is HOK dark teal. Only thing is now i hav to hand paint the motor black cuz it is still red and partially assembled :uh:  :angry: . Both still need to be cleared which will probably b tomorrow. Last is the 1930 which only has a few more pieces to go, and should b done tonite  :biggrin: ......comments welcomed
> 
> The GMC
> ...


Lookin' good Wes.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN WES, THOSE ARE LOOKIN SICK BROTHA!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn dude. what james said is right bro. Those are looking wicked. Love that 30 and those paint jobs are nice and clean. Sweet work bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I should hav pics of the finished 30 tomorroe, and more on the others too :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well the 30 is finished and the truck and the GTX are cleared, both look great, I took some outdoor pics so u can really c the shine :biggrin:.....enjoy

First the finished 1930 Woody
















Black washed the grille










Heres the GTX and the bed of the GMC


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

And heres a project Ive been keeping on the downlow but decided to give ya'll a tatse of whats to come. Its a 48 Ford convertible Street rod :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 










Comments welcomed......and more to come on this one


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FUCK!!! THOSE CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL. DAMN, AND THE BED OF THAT GMC TURNED OUT GREAT!!
OH AND THAT STREET ROD IS GONNA BE DOPE!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 23 2009, 07:36 PM~14858801
> *FUCK!!! THOSE CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL. DAMN, AND THE BED OF THAT GMC TURNED OUT GREAT!!
> OH AND THAT STREET ROD IS GONNA BE DOPE!
> *


X2 they look badass bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 23 2009, 09:36 PM~14858801
> *FUCK!!! THOSE CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL. DAMN, AND THE BED OF THAT GMC TURNED OUT GREAT!!
> OH AND THAT STREET ROD IS GONNA BE DOPE!
> *


X3
Any pics of the inside of the box Wes?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 23 2009, 09:20 PM~14859519
> *Any pics of the inside of the box Wes?
> *


X2, thats just insane man its starting to look like the real thing already. as aces'n'eights said do you have any pics of the inside? looking good bro, keep it up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 23 2009, 08:36 PM~14858801
> *FUCK!!! THOSE CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL. DAMN, AND THE BED OF THAT GMC TURNED OUT GREAT!!
> OH AND THAT STREET ROD IS GONNA BE DOPE!
> *



Told ya bro :biggrin: LOL Thanks james


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 23 2009, 09:20 PM~14859519
> *X3
> Any pics of the inside of the box Wes?
> *



Thanks bro....Il hav more pics ltr on. You talking bout inside the bed, or the interior?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 23 2009, 10:29 PM~14860398
> *X2, thats just insane man its starting to look like the real thing already. as aces'n'eights said do you have any pics of the inside? looking good bro, keep it up
> *


Thanks man Il hav more pics soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 23 2009, 11:02 PM~14860624
> *Told ya bro  :biggrin: LOL Thanks james
> *


YEAH, YOU WERENT KIDDING EITHER! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVE THE TRUCK BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 24 2009, 12:56 AM~14861093
> *LOVE THE TRUCK BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got a few more pics of the truck, one of the inside of the bed, and one of the cab. Took that one without the flash so you can c the reflection in it :biggrin:. Also took a close up of the paint on the 48, notice the metallic....Il hav pics of the interior for it soon


















The 48


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres my new rims for the GTX. these will give me that pro touring look im goig 4 for sure LOL. Only thing is they are not staggared in depth, or size, but they are the depth I want so they will work


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are lookin' sikk Wes.Can't wait to see more progress on all of them.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I noticed spray cans in the back ground of some of your pictures, Can you tell me, did any of your flake job's come out of a spray can? If so what kind of paint was it?
where can I get some and how many color are there avalable in a can? 
(if any)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WES, THAT TRUCK IS LOOKIN SICK BRO. DAMN THAT SHINE IS TIGHT!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 25 2009, 10:12 AM~14874592
> *
> 
> 
> ...



These latest flake jobs were from an airbrush. But I can give u the name of a spray can paint that does just as well. Try Black Gold, its House of Kolor brand and has pretty good effect with metal flake paint jobs.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Couple pics of the 48 mocked up with the interior, wheels, and stance im going wit....comments welcomed :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE!!!!
HEY, HIT ME UP BRO. I NEED SOME HELP WITH SOMETHING.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE BUILD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That 48 is looking nice bro! Keep it up!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 25 2009, 04:12 PM~14877850
> *Couple pics of the 48 mocked up with the interior, wheels, and stance im going wit....comments welcomed  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking this build.Great color choices.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Jermey Im trying :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 25 2009, 09:24 PM~14881207
> *Thanks Jermey Im trying  :biggrin:
> *


No problem man.Any updates on the GMC yet?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the 48 is gorgeous! i like the color choice for this car and the wheels suite it well also! nice stance, looks good!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 26 2009, 09:27 AM~14885905
> *No problem man.Any updates on the GMC yet?
> *



Not yet bro, Im trying to focus on the 48 and the GTX for rite now cuz they're almost done. Dont wrry Il hav more on that soon, I should b getting parts for the motor this weekend  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 26 2009, 11:01 AM~14886849
> *the 48 is gorgeous! i like the color choice for this car and the wheels suite it well also! nice stance, looks good!
> *


Thanx bro that means alot :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

all your builds are looking good. where did you get those wheels on the 48?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 26 2009, 04:59 PM~14890426
> *all your builds are looking good.  where did you get those wheels on the 48?
> *


They are off a diecast, I forget what one cuz I jus had them lying around at home :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 25 2009, 02:35 PM~14877419
> *These latest flake jobs were from an airbrush. But I can give u the name of a spray can paint that does just as well. Try Black Gold, its House of Kolor brand and has pretty good effect with metal flake paint jobs.
> *


or a good "el cheepo" way to do it, is throw down some glitter spray, use a transparent candy over it and about 3 coats of clear will do the trick, used to get me by til i got my air brush. still need to play with that more though, so i still go back to spray can from time to time!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 26 2009, 06:28 PM~14891231
> *or a good "el cheepo" way to do it, is throw down some glitter spray, use a transparent candy over it and about 3 coats of clear will do the trick, used to get me by til i got my air brush. still need to play with that more though, so i still go back to spray can from time to time!
> *


Thats a cool way of doing it bro, never thought of that. Yea Im jus learning how to airbrush, so Im still mostly with spray cans lol.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thought Id throw up a couple pics of the finished 426 Hemi for my GTX build


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ENGINE LOOKS KILLER BROTHER!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

thanx bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:44 PM~14894121
> *ENGINE LOOKS KILLER BROTHER!!
> *


X2


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

That clean engine has lot of muscle


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA PUT PICS UP TODAY??


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well the Gtx is almost complete, jus hav a few more things to do, may finish tomorroe. Heres some pics with the wheels attached, and the final stance. Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

that came out clean bro!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT LOOKS BAD ASS. I LIKE THAT STANCE TOO!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys Il hav more once I get the front end finished


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro this topic is now on my favs list :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ride is lookin clean homie keep up the great work


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14905178
> *damn bro this topic is now on my favs list :0
> *


Haha thanks homie  :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 27 2009, 10:08 PM~14905213
> *ride is lookin clean homie keep up the great work
> *



Thanx bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

wow, that car looks sweet man. came out sick, nice job bro.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thats saweeeeet. Nice job on that one. KEep it comeing. Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 27 2009, 10:29 PM~14905479
> *wow, that car looks sweet man. came out sick, nice job bro.
> *



Thanks man


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 27 2009, 10:33 PM~14905522
> *thats saweeeeet. Nice job on that one. KEep it comeing. Cant wait to see it done.
> *



Thanks bro I should hav it done tomorroe. It will be at the route 66 show too :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14905611
> *Thanks bro I should hav it done tomorroe. It will be at the route 66 show too  :biggrin:
> *



with all those layed out trucks??? :biggrin: like that 55 cameo lol Cant wait to see it there


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 27 2009, 10:43 PM~14905627
> *with all those layed out trucks??? :biggrin:  like that 55 cameo lol Cant wait to see it there
> *


Haha yup it will b there to. Im gonna limit myself to taking jus 8 builds. 2 new with the gtx and the 48........HOPEFULLY :uh:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 27 2009, 10:46 PM~14905647
> *Haha yup it will b there to. Im gonna limit myself to taking jus 8 builds. 2 new with the gtx and the 48........HOPEFULLY  :uh:
> *



sweet i am trying to get stuff done but with it being humid and hot as heck down here i can bearly paint in the garage. I will try and get down there with around 5 well 6 if you count that my tool box that i will be carring them in will be kustom painted :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 27 2009, 10:49 PM~14905670
> *sweet i am trying to get stuff done but with it being humid and hot as heck down here i can bearly paint in the garage. I will try and get down there with around 5 well 6 if you count that my tool box that i will be carring them in will be kustom painted :biggrin:
> *


Ah shit LOL, sounds good bro, yea for me its jus a bitch filling out the info sheets for like 10 or 11 cars :uh:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 27 2009, 10:52 PM~14905700
> *Ah shit LOL, sounds good bro, yea for me its jus a bitch filling out the info sheets for like 10 or 11 cars  :uh:
> *




yeah i know that can be a pain. Even if u go to a show with like 4 cars and they really wanna know all the details. :uh:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well finally got the GTX finished....here are the pics, enjoy :biggrin: Comments welcomed as always


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

gtx looks really good homie im a mopar person and so is my dad


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14924234
> *gtx looks really good homie im a mopar person and so is my dad
> *


Thanx bro, I really like building mopars, wiring the motors on these is pretty simple. Im all around when it come to car makes, but mopar is one of the top ones up there for me


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ive never tryed to wire a mopar motor yet


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That GTX came out sweet bro. :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

is that a piston shifter?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 29 2009, 10:48 PM~14924160
> *Well finally got the GTX finished....here are the pics, enjoy  :biggrin: Comments welcomed as always
> 
> 
> ...



GTX looks good Wes......


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice job on the GTX.....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

GTX looks awesome Wes.How's the '48 and the GMC comin?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

awsome work on that gtx bro. Everything is clean. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good wes! Pm me bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN BRO THAT LOOKS BAD ASS!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man+Aug 30 2009, 12:08 AM~14924692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

What are you needing for parts on the GMC?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 31 2009, 06:45 PM~14940864
> *What are you needing for parts on the GMC?
> *


Not much actually, the carbs for the motor, paint for the interior, and wheels b4 I can start on the suspension work. Il b getting it all from Pegasus soon :biggrin:. Also I started bak to college today so my build tyme is cut in half by alot :uh:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I have finished my 48 convertible, and r continuing work on the GMC. Now that im bak n skool I hav had literally no tyme to do nething as far as models :uh: :uh: . I WILL hav pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see it bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 8 2009, 10:06 PM~15021454
> *Cant wait to see it bro!
> *


X2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well heres the pics of the finished 48 Jus hav to wipe it clean a bit lol. The orange car in the background is a diecast I got wheels off of for the GMC :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That 48 came out SWEET bro I like the color on it Hell of a job


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 9 2009, 07:01 PM~15030965
> *Well heres the pics of the finished 48 Jus hav to wipe it clean a bit lol. The orange car in the background is a diecast I got wheels off of for the GMC  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


48 looks great Wes.Now bring on the GMC.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

looks good man


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good WES!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wes, that is looking bad ass.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Sep 9 2009, 08:39 PM~15033249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys it means alot :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 9 2009, 09:39 PM~15033249
> *That 48 came out SWEET bro I like the color on it Hell of a job
> *



HELL YEAH! Great job!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The 48 came out real nice....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 9 2009, 10:31 PM~15034958
> *The 48 came out real nice....
> *


Thanx Mike


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 9 2009, 06:01 PM~15030965
> *Well heres the pics of the finished 48 Jus hav to wipe it clean a bit lol. The orange car in the background is a diecast I got wheels off of for the GMC  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN 48 BRO


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got a mock up pic of the GMC with its new wheels. Jus need to do alitte tweakin to it and the suspension should b done :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 12 2009, 01:55 PM~15060704
> *Got a mock up pic of the GMC with its new wheels. Jus need to do alitte tweakin to it and the suspension should b done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GMC looks sick bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Did good at the route 66 show yesterday. Came home wit two second place, and one third place awards :biggrin: :biggrin: . THe show was great, there was alot of great builds there. Congrats to everyone who won  

55 Chevy came in second in "Looks good in suede"

















69 Nova came in third in "Street Machine"

















And 41 Willys came in second in "Hotrod/Streetrod"


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats brotha!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

congrats on the awards man, you have to admit those are 2 badass builds


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

it was nice to finally to know u bro and congrats homie those builts looked badass bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 20 2009, 07:28 PM~15135985
> *Did good at the route 66 show yesterday. Came home wit two  second place, and one third place awards  :biggrin:  :biggrin: . THe show was great, there was alot of great builds there. Congrats to everyone who won
> 
> 55 Chevy came in second in "Looks good in suede"
> ...



Congrats on your awards Wes, kool kicking it with you and everyone at the show, I dig your 55 truck.

See you Saturday if you make it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 23 2009, 06:06 PM~14857042
> *Well the 30 is finished and the truck and the GTX are cleared, both look great, I took some outdoor pics so u can really c the shine  :biggrin:.....enjoy
> 
> First the finished 1930 Woody
> ...


hey bro what kind of primers, bases, and clears do you get, i like the way the shine comes out on your models :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya CONGRATES BRO...builds are lookin clean.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS BRO!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid+Sep 20 2009, 07:53 PM~15136193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 21 2009, 12:20 AM~15138758
> *hey bro what kind of primers, bases, and clears do you get, i like the way the shine comes out on your models  :cheesy:
> *


I use a variety of things. For primer its mostly tamiya, that goes for most of my bases to. Most of my paint jobs r usually jus shot over primer, depending on wat the color is. Clear once again is tamiya too. ALot of those shines come from the polishing work I do after paint :biggrin:  

Thanks for the comps bro :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres some mock up pics of wat the scoop will look like assembled. still along way to go though :uh: 


















Something of wat the finished product should look like :biggrin: :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 21 2009, 08:11 PM~15146192
> *Heres some mock up pics of wat the scoop will look like assembled. still along way to go though  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE THIS ONE IN A MAGAZINE! I LIKE IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 21 2009, 08:11 PM~15146192
> *Heres some mock up pics of wat the scoop will look like assembled. still along way to go though  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin killer Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 21 2009, 07:28 PM~15146446
> *I HAVE THIS ONE IN A MAGAZINE! I LIKE IT!! :biggrin:
> *


If its the one from truckin', this one is being replicated after it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 21 2009, 07:48 PM~15146698
> *Lookin killer Wes.
> *


Thanks Jermey


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 21 2009, 07:07 PM~15146131
> *I use a variety of things. For primer its mostly tamiya, that goes for most of my bases to. Most of my paint jobs r usually jus shot over primer, depending on wat the color is. Clear once again is tamiya too. ALot of those shines come from the polishing work I do after paint  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the comps bro  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro ima go buy some tamiya primers and bases, going to use black silver and white...what do you use to polish them


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 21 2009, 09:16 PM~15147156
> *
> 
> If its the one from truckin', this one is being replicated after it LOL  :biggrin:
> *


YUP!! GREAT YOB ON IT WES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 20 2009, 07:28 PM~15135985
> *Did good at the route 66 show yesterday. Came home wit two  second place, and one third place awards  :biggrin:  :biggrin: . THe show was great, there was alot of great builds there. Congrats to everyone who won
> 
> 55 Chevy came in second in "Looks good in suede"
> ...




CONGRATS on the awards homie. Builds deserved it as did the others who go awards


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15148172
> *thanks bro ima go buy some tamiya primers and bases, going to use black silver and white...what do you use to polish them
> *


Tamiya makes polishes too. There r 3 types course, fine, and finish. Besides that I use a polishing kit which is jus really fine grits of sanding cloth.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 21 2009, 09:40 PM~15148484
> *YUP!! GREAT YOB ON IT WES!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 22 2009, 07:07 PM~15157541
> *CONGRATS on the awards homie. Builds deserved it as did the others who go awards
> *


Thanks bro, congrats on yours too


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 22 2009, 10:44 PM~15160254
> *Tamiya makes polishes too. There r 3 types course, fine, and finish. Besides that I use a polishing kit which is jus really fine grits of sanding cloth.
> *


so polish the clear?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 22 2009, 11:27 PM~15160608
> *so polish the clear?
> *


You could do that. I usually polish b4 clear, but either way works. Just make sure u give it ample drying tyme :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 24 2009, 09:29 PM~15180321
> *You could do that. I usually polish b4 clear, but either way works. Just make sure u give it ample drying tyme  :biggrin:
> *


ill just polish b4 and after clear :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

So since I havent been building alot lately. I decided to build a box stock build just to keep me motivated and going on my other builds. So went out and got this 98 Saleen Mustang. Its jus gonna be straight out of the box, no extra parts. Im using some HOK cobalt blue i have, with a black interior and black rims. Im still working on my trucks, but im taking a short break for now and doing this.










body and parts are already in primer :0 

































Comments welcomed.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THats gonna be sick bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 28 2009, 10:31 PM~15214263
> *So since I havent been building alot lately. I decided to build a box stock build just to keep me motivated and going on my other builds. So went out and got this 98 Saleen Mustang. Its jus gonna be straight out of the box, no extra parts. Im using some HOK cobalt blue i have, with a black interior and black rims. Im still working on my trucks, but im taking a short break for now and doing this.
> 
> 
> ...


Color combo should look good together.Glad to see you back at the bench.

BTW.Wheres the GMC?

J/k bro I know you'll post pic when you get more progress.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2009, 09:38 PM~15214346
> *THats gonna be sick bro!
> *


You kno it bro :biggrin:, thats what I ment by a motivator build LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 28 2009, 09:39 PM~15214364
> *Color combo should look good together.Glad to see you back at the bench.
> 
> BTW.Wheres the GMC?
> ...


Haha thanks bro, Ive never seen one in that color combo. The GMC is comin along, I had a few front frame mods I needed to make and the motor is almost complete :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 28 2009, 09:31 PM~15214263
> *So since I havent been building alot lately. I decided to build a box stock build just to keep me motivated and going on my other builds. So went out and got this 98 Saleen Mustang. Its jus gonna be straight out of the box, no extra parts. Im using some HOK cobalt blue i have, with a black interior and black rims. Im still working on my trucks, but im taking a short break for now and doing this.
> 
> 
> ...


cobalt blue kinda like alyssa's mustang well see which one looks better lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha we'll c lol. Im kinda hoping for a bit lighter than her's is


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 28 2009, 10:18 PM~15214891
> *Haha we'll c lol. Im kinda hoping for a bit lighter than her's is
> *


lol thats cool just dont go up against a lego car lol lol :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 28 2009, 10:21 PM~15214935
> *lol thats cool just dont go up against a lego car lol lol  :biggrin:
> *


For real LOL :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats on the awards and the builds are looking great....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 20 2009, 07:28 PM~15135985
> *Did good at the route 66 show yesterday. Came home wit two  second place, and one third place awards  :biggrin:  :biggrin: . THe show was great, there was alot of great builds there. Congrats to everyone who won
> 
> 55 Chevy came in second in "Looks good in suede"
> ...


i like that 55


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Sep 29 2009, 07:02 AM~15216535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 8 2009, 09:48 PM~14134114
> *Well homies I got the computer fixed LOL. So heres those pics I promised of the finished 55  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how did you get the front window to fit man? i got mine to fit but it looks ghetto with gaps in the window. you did a clean job, how did you do it?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 29 2009, 08:25 PM~15223977
> *how did you get the front window to fit man? i got mine to fit but it looks ghetto with gaps in the window. you did a clean job, how did you do it?
> *


Very careful placement. I had a couple problems wit the gaps, but I made it work. You jus have ti work wit it the best u can :uh: , once u get the placement u want, hold it and glue it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

So I pulled out the courier truck from awhile bak. Built an entirely new frame cuz the old one had probs wit the front suspension. Also sprayed the cab, color is deep metallic blue, tamiya paint. still working on the bed and motor, but hope to have this done too for victorville :biggrin: 

Frame, new front to back









Heres the color the truck will b. Its not the same color as the nova, even though it looks black from certain angles

























Thanx for lookin


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 2 2009, 10:57 PM~15254746
> *So I pulled out the courier truck from awhile bak. Built an entirely new frame cuz the old one had probs wit the front suspension. Also sprayed the cab, color is deep metallic blue, tamiya paint. still working on the bed and motor, but hope to have this done too for victorville  :biggrin:
> 
> Frame, new front to back
> ...


Looks sik Wes.I really like that blue.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 2 2009, 10:00 PM~15254775
> *Looks sik Wes.I really like that blue.
> *


Thanks jermey, its not even cleared yet :biggrin: :biggrin:, il try to get some outside pics soon


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

THANKS FOR ANSWERING MY QUESTION BRO. THAT TRUCK LOOKS NICE AS WELL AS THE PAINT. FRAME SETUP IN DA BACK LOOKS SICK MAN!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 2 2009, 10:04 PM~15254811
> *THANKS FOR ANSWERING MY QUESTION BRO. THAT TRUCK LOOKS NICE AS WELL AS THE PAINT. FRAME SETUP IN DA BACK LOOKS SICK MAN!
> *


NP bro hit me up if u ever need any help  . Thanks for the comps


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE FRAME WORK BROTHA! THAT'S A NICE BLUE TOO


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 10:12 PM~15254874
> *NICE FRAME WORK BROTHA! THAT'S A NICE BLUE TOO
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 2 2009, 09:57 PM~15254746
> *So I pulled out the courier truck from awhile bak. Built an entirely new frame cuz the old one had probs wit the front suspension. Also sprayed the cab, color is deep metallic blue, tamiya paint. still working on the bed and motor, but hope to have this done too for victorville  :biggrin:
> 
> Frame, new front to back
> ...


i'm not much of a ford guy, but that is some pimp shit!! nice color, nice frame work too!! looks good! where'd u get the kit? when u get it all done and i'm done with "mini truckin magazine" build off.. maybe i'll call you out on a mini truck build off?! :biggrin: build the same truck and see what happens, or a build your own mini of ur choice?! hit me up lets do the damn thang!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 2 2009, 10:45 PM~15255191
> *i'm not much of a ford guy, but that is some pimp shit!! nice color, nice frame work too!! looks good! where'd u get the kit? when u get it all done and i'm done with "mini truckin magazine" build off.. maybe i'll call you out on a mini truck build off?!  :biggrin:  build the same truck and see what happens, or a build your own mini  of ur choice?! hit me up lets do the damn thang!!
> *


Thanx for the comp bro. Im not one for fords too much either but i thought it'd b different. The kit is an amt i got at my local hobby shop. A buildoff sounds cool once everything settles down lol :biggrin: but Im ready anytime


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work man. the frame looks good and i like the color on the truck. with some big chrome wheels that paint will pop.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Courier is lookin sick bro. I like that color.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 4 2009, 09:32 PM~15268373
> *Courier is lookin sick bro. I like that color.
> *


Thanks bro just wait til I get clear on it :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Oct 3 2009, 03:40 AM~15256113
> *nice work man.  the frame looks good and i like the color on the truck. with some big chrome wheels that paint will pop.
> *


Thanx homie appreciate the comps


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro the build is lookin sick.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 5 2009, 01:02 AM~15269430
> *hellz ya bro the build is lookin sick.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good wes....thanx for hooking me up with that badass custom frame... the dakota is going to get shaved tommorow...hopefully it will be done in time for victorville!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 5 2009, 03:51 PM~15274916
> *looking good wes....thanx for hooking me up with that badass custom frame... the dakota is going to get shaved tommorow...hopefully it will be done in time for victorville!
> *


Cool bro glad it worked for u. cant wait to c it finished :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2009, 04:28 PM~15275221
> *Very nice
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:wave: 

what up wes.... nice builds bro. very nice.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Oct 6 2009, 09:08 PM~15288449
> *:wave:
> 
> what up wes.... nice builds bro. very nice.
> *


thanks homie..... where u been bro?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 6 2009, 09:11 PM~15288482
> *thanks homie..... where u been bro?
> *


lol. just been chillin here at the pad. ive gotten small amounts of progress done but not much. i wanna join the bug and other build offs but i really cant right now because my airbrush is messed up. i have to fix it or get a new one. and i cant post progress pics because i have no camera anymore :uh:. lol thanks for askin bro. LAYITLOW KEEPS ME MOTIVATED.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Truck and frame are looking Killer Bro Nice color choice


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali+Oct 6 2009, 09:25 PM~15288633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Mustang's all painted, went with kandy brandywine over white instead of the blue. Still going with the black rims and interior. More later :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

stang lookin good Wes!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 11 2009, 06:13 PM~15326665
> *stang lookin good Wes!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great job on the paint Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 11 2009, 08:48 PM~15328502
> *Great job on the paint Wes.
> *


Thanks bro appreciate it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 11 2009, 04:24 PM~15325833
> *Mustang's all painted, went with kandy brandywine over white instead of the blue. Still going with the black rims and interior. More later  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice out inthe sun, nice work on those decals, came out sweet :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 11 2009, 09:29 PM~15328803
> *looks nice out inthe sun, nice work on those decals, came out sweet :0
> *


Thanks Al, now you got some competition for the Z LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 11 2009, 09:29 PM~15328803
> *looks nice out inthe sun, nice work on those decals, came out sweet :0
> *


X2! LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

THanks homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 11 2009, 09:44 PM~15328892
> *Thanks Al, now you got some competition for the Z LOL  :biggrin:
> *



Z not box stock, I was told it's a custom.......


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Oct 11 2009, 10:43 PM~15329260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea thats rite LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Jus some random pics of my projects for ya'l 

Finished the motor for the courier, twisted it up with a turbo for the little 4 banger :biggrin: 









Carbs and scoop are permently atteched to the motor for the GMC. Now its time for the plumbing. More to come on this one  









Underside pic of the mustang chassis, tryin to detail as mush as possible.









And last picked this up from one of the homies on sat. It has been painted and cleared, so I decided to go ahead and finish it. Dont kno wat style to do it, mostly cuz of the color. Im thinking a custom, or hotrod  

















THANX FOR LOOKIN


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

DAMN! nice color! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 11 2009, 06:24 PM~15325833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Oct 12 2009, 01:52 PM~15333308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it bro


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 12 2009, 02:19 PM~15332991
> *Jus some random pics of my projects for ya'l
> 
> Finished the motor for the courier, twisted it up with a turbo for the little 4 banger  :biggrin:
> ...


Nice color on this engine. Would you mind sharing the color choice ?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 12 2009, 03:15 PM~15333932
> *Nice color on this engine. Would you mind sharing the color choice ?
> *


Its Tamiya deep metallic blue (TS-53) The truck that goes with the motor is the same color


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wes you made that 4 banger stand out big time bro!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 12 2009, 02:19 PM~15332991
> *Jus some random pics of my projects for ya'l
> 
> Finished the motor for the courier, twisted it up with a turbo for the little 4 banger  :biggrin:
> ...


Engines are looking good Wes.For the wagon I'm thinkin' you should do a little combo of both.Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Oct 12 2009, 06:00 PM~15335369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jermey thats wat i was thinkin


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 12 2009, 06:30 PM~15335641
> *Looking good Wes
> *


Thanks mike


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I kno it seems like I only post the same mock up pics of this lol. However now the wheels are permanently mounted to the chassis. Also I painted the upper control arms metallic red. Let me kno what u think, hope to be finishing this one soon :biggrin: 



























Will be getting a custom steering wheel from pegasus tomorrow to match the real one


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dammit, that is sick brotha!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 16 2009, 09:28 PM~15382880
> *I kno it seems like I only post the same mock up pics of this lol. However now the wheels are permanently mounted to the chassis. Also I painted the upper control arms metallic red. Let me kno what u think, hope to be finishing this one soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' sik Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Oct 16 2009, 09:01 PM~15383115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jermey I kno u want to c this one done too LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres something for ya'll. This is one of the plumbimg lines for the GMC motor. It is hard line, with 4 Detail master AN nuts painted clear red and blue. First time working with these....THEY CAN BE A BITCH lol :biggrin: sorry bout the clarity


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 16 2009, 10:06 PM~15383702
> *looking good!
> *


Thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 16 2009, 09:50 PM~15383584
> *Heres something for ya'll. This is one of the plumbimg lines for the GMC motor. It is hard line, with 4 Detail master AN nuts painted clear red and blue. First time working with these....THEY CAN BE A BITCH lol  :biggrin: sorry bout the clarity
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great....they can be a bitch, but add all the more detail....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 16 2009, 10:20 PM~15383829
> *Looks great....they can be a bitch, but add all the more detail....
> *


Hell yea they do :biggrin: .. Thanx for the comp bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 16 2009, 10:06 PM~15383702
> *looking good!
> *



X2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 17 2009, 12:50 AM~15383584
> *Heres something for ya'll. This is one of the plumbimg lines for the GMC motor. It is hard line, with 4 Detail master AN nuts painted clear red and blue. First time working with these....THEY CAN BE A BITCH lol  :biggrin: sorry bout the clarity
> 
> 
> ...





looks sick bro, but your pulleys are upside down lol switch that around bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 17 2009, 10:30 AM~15386612
> *looks sick bro, but your pulleys are upside down lol switch that around bro
> *


Thanks for the heads up on that bro lol. I jus realized it :uh: LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Decided to practice wetsanding the clear and then polishing out. I think Im getting the hang of it LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :0, now I just need to get some wax to take out tiny swirl marks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 20 2009, 08:46 PM~15418805
> *Decided to practice wetsanding the clear and then polishing out. I think Im getting the hang of it LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0, now I  just need to get some wax to take out tiny swirl marks
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn thats shinny


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 21 2009, 01:32 AM~15420180
> *:0 damn thats shinny
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

fawken shiney as hell man. paint looks better than what you se on real 1:1's! lol, this might be a stupid queston but how do you wetsand something?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good bro, what kinda clear you usein?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid+Oct 21 2009, 05:48 PM~15427049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, Im using tamiya clear rite now :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 20 2009, 09:46 PM~15418805
> *Decided to practice wetsanding the clear and then polishing out. I think Im getting the hang of it LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0, now I  just need to get some wax to take out tiny swirl marks
> 
> 
> ...



looking good Wes..........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 21 2009, 09:03 PM~15427219
> *
> Thanks man, Im using tamiya clear rite now  :biggrin:
> *



 thanks bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0. Nice shine


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Oct 21 2009, 09:25 PM~15429751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx bro


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 21 2009, 12:46 AM~15418805
> *Decided to practice wetsanding the clear and then polishing out. I think Im getting the hang of it LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0, now I  just need to get some wax to take out tiny swirl marks
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 looks good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 20 2009, 10:46 PM~15418805
> *Decided to practice wetsanding the clear and then polishing out. I think Im getting the hang of it LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0, now I  just need to get some wax to take out tiny swirl marks
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shine Wes.What grit of paper did you use?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 22 2009, 09:09 PM~15440366
> *Nice shine Wes.What grit of paper did you use?
> *


4000, 6000, 8000, 12000 :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 22 2009, 10:19 PM~15440501
> *4000, 6000, 8000, 12000  :biggrin:
> *


Automotive wet-dry or a polishing kit?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 22 2009, 09:20 PM~15440519
> *Automotive wet-dry or a polishing kit?
> *


polishing kit


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well finally have time to post some things. First is my Wagon that I foiled..I hav pics of two rim choices for it but want to kno what ya'll think :biggrin: 

Set #1

















Set#2

















And last is a mock up pick of the courier. Bed is waiting on wet sand, and polish. Hope to have this one done SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 29 2009, 01:41 PM~15504703
> *Well finally have time to post some things. First is my Wagon that I foiled..I hav pics of two rim choices for it but want to kno what ya'll think  :biggrin:
> 
> Set #1
> ...


Nice foil job Wes.
I like the first set of rims.
The courier is going to be sik when its done.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

nice all a round :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Oct 29 2009, 01:00 PM~15504879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Get that Courier finished man!!!
And the first set of rims gets my vote


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 06:47 PM~15508434
> *Get that Courier finished man!!!
> And the first set of rims gets my vote
> *


X2!! finish that courier up!! and i like the 1st wheels for the wagon!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Oct 29 2009, 06:47 PM~15508434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys Im working my ass off tryin to finish it lol. U'l b seeing more of it soon :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Everything looks good bro. I think the wheel choice one on the wagon is the best.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 29 2009, 07:46 PM~15509103
> *Everything looks good bro. I think the wheel choice one on the wagon is the best.
> *


Thanks bro, yea I think those r the rims im going wit. they were goning to be put on my blazer, but im not making any progress on that :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that wagon has a damn sweet color on it..im with everyone else on wheel choice.

Not only that i just envisioned my build of this car. :biggrin: wicked things happenin in my brain mayne!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 29 2009, 08:04 PM~15509339
> *that wagon has a damn sweet color on it..im with everyone else on wheel choice.
> 
> Not only that i just envisioned my build of this car. :biggrin:  wicked things happenin in my brain mayne!
> *


Thanks bro......I think LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

first set of wheels


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx homies


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Couple shots of the motor for the wagon. Almost finished with it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Engine looks real nice bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 30 2009, 09:11 PM~15518987
> *Engine looks real nice bro!
> *


Thanks bro im trying lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin' good Wes.How's the courier and the GMC comin along?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 30 2009, 09:17 PM~15519048
> *Lookin' good Wes.How's the courier and the GMC comin along?
> *


Thanks Jeremy. Courier is coming along nice, the bed is waiting on wet sanding and a couple more things stil need to be painted. GMC's interior is the currently in the works, should be ready for paint soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Figured I'd try messing around with my new camera :biggrin: :biggrin:. Making good progress on the wagon. Motor is done and mounted. Flocked the interior and added the rear seat seatbelts. Dash is almost done and the interior should b wrapped up by weds. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Wes, that looks really good bro. Interior works well with that body color


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 09:06 PM~15544395
> *Damn Wes, that looks really good bro. Interior works well with that body color
> *


Thanx James, its testors beige (didnt spell that rite) with dullcote over it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah ya spelled it right...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Nov 3 2009, 02:05 PM~15551021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 3 2009, 03:50 PM~15552130
> *nice work
> *


Thanx man appreciate it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Small progress pic on the GMC. Since the orignal kit is a 4X4 it has 2 driveshafts that wont work with the lowered look. So I took large and small styrene rod and made a new one. :biggrin: 









Interior got a coat of white primer as well, should have color tomorrow


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad you are getting closer to finishing this one bro!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 3 2009, 10:57 PM~15557165
> *Glad you are getting closer to finishing this one bro!!
> *


Thanks bro Il b glad too when it gets finished


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i feel the same way about my xplorer..2 years into it..i can see the light now...lol.

Lookin good over in this corner BTW


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 4 2009, 07:24 PM~15565458
> *i feel the same way about my xplorer..2 years into it..i can see the light now...lol.
> 
> Lookin good over in this corner BTW
> *


Thanx bro appreciate it alot. I cant imagine working on a project for 2 yrs and not being finished with it :uh: . But then again I havent done a MAJOR MAJOR project.........yet :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well i was gonna put some more progress pics on the wagon but photobucket is being a bitch :angry: . I was able to get the one. Everything as far as interior is done, and is mounted to the chassis and the body to that. Il hav more on it soon. So enjoy this teaser pic for now


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

wagon is looking firme wes!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 4 2009, 08:29 PM~15566124
> *wagon is looking firme wes!
> *


Thanks Mark :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 4 2009, 08:33 PM~15566187
> *Thanks Mark  :biggrin:
> *









 i was woking on my dakota today!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 4 2009, 08:37 PM~15566218
> * i was woking on my dakota today!
> *


Hows that coming along :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 4 2009, 08:39 PM~15565608
> *Thanx bro appreciate it alot. I cant imagine working on a project for 2 yrs and not being finished with it :uh: . But then again I havent done a MAJOR MAJOR project.........yet  :biggrin:
> *


the only reason it became that is it become the backburner of projects that still sit on the shelve now...plus i was waiting for parts to match up with other pieces. Dont take on a major one if ya not paitent..lol.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 5 2009, 01:33 PM~15573017
> *the only reason it became that is it become the backburner of projects that still sit on the shelve now...plus i was waiting for parts to match up with other pieces.  Dont take on a major one if ya not paitent..lol.
> *


Yea I kno how that whole backburner thing goes lol. I got patience, I jus need to remember to slow down and take my time sometimes LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Finally got the other pics of the wagon uploaded. The suspension and underside is all done now except for the wheels. Now its jus the minor, and detail work.



















And figured Id throw in a couple more teaser pics of this LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















Still a couple more adjustments and things to fix, then final assembly can begin


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well got the wheels mounted, after a bit of hassle wit the rear wheels :uh: . Didnt come out to bad though. Comments welcomed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wes, that looks really good bro. I like that. Youre doin killer work homie!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya brotha them rides are lookin damn good the mini truck is damn sick... :cheesy: :cheesy: ..nice ass work


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides r lookin good homie keep up there great work


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

RIDES LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE , SICK ASS PAINT JOB!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks for ur teaser pics.... but finish that lil blue mini already! :biggrin: its lookin bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 5 2009, 10:37 PM~15579037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Nov 5 2009, 10:51 PM~15579165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, Dont worry its getting done lol. Working on the interior paint rite now :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well was messin around while things are drying on the vehicles, so I pulled this ranger out. I put it aside cuz I busted the piller when I cut the door open, but now that i kno what Im doin i fixed it and hinged it LOL :biggrin: 

This is my first tyme hinging, and the first tyme i cut something open, but i dont think it came out bad. Future project maybe????? :biggrin:  

























Let me kno wat ya"ll think


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

WAGON IS DONE lol :biggrin: 
Comments welcomed


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the hinging of that Ranger. 
The wagon came out super sweet bro!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 8 2009, 07:31 PM~15602116
> *Nice work on the hinging of that Ranger.
> The wagon came out super sweet bro!!
> *


Thanks James appreciate it


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

GREAT WORK HOMIE


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 8 2009, 07:53 PM~15602406
> *GREAT WORK HOMIE
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 8 2009, 08:31 PM~15602116
> *Nice work on the hinging of that Ranger.
> The wagon came out super sweet bro!!
> *


X2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Apperciate it bro


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

nice wagon dude and i cant wait to see what u do with the danger ranger


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Nov 8 2009, 09:10 PM~15603296
> *nice wagon dude and i cant wait to see what u do with the danger ranger
> *


Haha thanks bro, if u want to c what i can do wit a ranger chk out pg 1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

is that kinda what ur doin to this one then??? i used to have a mazda and wanted to make one of the rangers and turn it in to a mazda and build a replica of my old truck. but i never could find one


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Nov 8 2009, 09:35 PM~15603630
> *is that kinda what ur doin to this one then??? i used to have a mazda and wanted to make one of the rangers and turn it in to a mazda and build a replica of my old truck. but i never could find one
> *


Kinda bro, I try to do all my builds a little differently, but slammed :biggrin: . I jus wish they made a newer style ranger then I could replicate my 04 :uh:


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

ya me to cus my mazda was a 2000 and the rangers they make are close bout would take a lot of work...

this is my old pos lol


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK WES .


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Nov 8 2009, 09:46 PM~15603769
> *ya me to cus my mazda was a 2000 and the rangers they make are close bout would take a lot of work...
> 
> this is my old pos lol
> ...


NIce bro... this is mine....only now its about 6 inches lower all the way round :biggrin:, It would b even harder to fab a kit front end to match mine


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

ya id say it would be lol... mine was lowered 7 and 3/4in. in the rear and only 5 in the front cus i couldnt find springs to drop it any farther.. i had upper and lower control arms and drop spindles and the rear was a flip kit with custom shackels. and 2 15's that went throw the bed into the cab shit was a little loud lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Nov 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15603903
> *ya id say it would be lol... mine was lowered 7 and 3/4in. in the rear and only 5 in the front cus i couldnt find springs to drop it any farther.. i had upper and lower control arms and drop spindles and the rear was a flip kit with custom shackels. and 2 15's that went throw the bed into the cab shit was a little loud lol
> *


Haha yea I cant go any lower than 6 in the front cuz i got torsin bars. Next step is bags and custom frame :biggrin: ....no money though :uh:  . I got 2 12s with a total of 3500 watts with the whole system :biggrin:


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

nice man ya i wanted bags for it but shit just kept breakin on it and i got tired of it and just junked it lol. i got another mazda now but its an 86 with a bunch of airbrush and shit its ok its in pieces right now cus im workin on puttin a v8 in it so itll actually move somewhat lol the stock engines are so slow and crappy


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Nov 8 2009, 10:06 PM~15603988
> *nice man ya i wanted bags for it but shit just kept breakin on it and i got tired of it and just junked it lol. i got another mazda now but its an 86 with a bunch of airbrush and shit its ok its in pieces right now cus im workin on puttin a v8 in it so itll actually move somewhat lol the stock engines are so slow and crappy
> *


Sounds good bro. I want to put mine flat on the rockers, it gonna b different than most rangers cuz mines an edge, which most turn into prerunners, hence the torsin bar suspen. lol


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

ya ive only seen one but it was a white 2door one and it looked sweet cus the fender flares


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Nov 8 2009, 10:12 PM~15604041
> *ya ive only seen one but it was a white 2door one and it looked sweet cus the fender flares
> *


The only one Ive seen was a yellow ext cab in street trucks mag back in 03.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 8 2009, 09:50 PM~15603807
> *NICE WORK WES .
> *


Thanks Al


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The wagon looks sweet Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 9 2009, 06:06 PM~15613105
> *The wagon looks sweet Wes.
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you possibly on Rangerpowersports.com bychance? you should be! Anyone with a decent ranger goes there.

And i know all about the bullshit of bags...im layin frame on 20"s. :biggrin: 

Not to jack your thread..heres what i did with mine--its still w.i.p.

























when i got that kit (addidas box) i had to handbuild the tailgate and rollpan to go with the bodyline..everything else came natural--shave it!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 9 2009, 07:37 PM~15614244
> *you possibly on Rangerpowersports.com bychance?  you should be!    Anyone with a decent ranger goes there.
> 
> And i know all about the bullshit of bags...im layin frame on 20"s. :biggrin:
> ...


NIce bro, some nice fab work on it. I have to check the website out


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

builds are lookin good.. just posted an excab ranger in my builds..  and you shouldbe able to remove your torsin bars and still drive it at less i know u can on isuzus,nissans


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 9 2009, 08:05 PM~15614734
> *builds are lookin good.. just posted an excab ranger in my builds..  and you shouldbe able to remove your torsin bars and still drive it at less i know u can on isuzus,nissans
> *


Thanks bro I saw that ranger on ur thread, looks good. I was thinking bout doing one soon. Idk if that will work on a ranger though lol, thanks for the tip


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Was jus messing around again with the other ranger kit. Mocked it up on the courier chassis jus to c wat it mite look like :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ranger is gonna be sick bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 09:46 PM~15629117
> *Ranger is gonna be sick bro.
> *


Thanks bro, but it will be a build for 2010


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 11:46 PM~15629117
> *Ranger is gonna be sick bro.
> *


X2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro. How u been??


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 11 2009, 02:39 PM~15634724
> *Thanks bro. How u been??
> *


I'm doin good.I should be postin' some progress pics later today.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dont mean to bump with no pics, but I got the cab/interior and bed mounted permenantly on the GMC. still have to do minor stuff b4 its finished. Il have pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 11 2009, 10:24 PM~15639390
> *Dont mean to bump with no pics, but I got the cab/interior and bed mounted permenantly on the GMC. still have to do minor stuff b4 its finished. Il have pics tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


I'll be waiting for those update pics.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 11 2009, 08:37 PM~15639517
> *I'll be waiting for those update pics.
> *


Haha I figured u would be lol :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

You know it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Alright heres the pics of the almost completed GMC :biggrin: :biggrin: 
































And some of the interior, I put a photoetched billet wheel in for more detail, and it looks pretty close to the 1:1

















Comments welcomed


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 12 2009, 02:55 PM~15645995
> *Alright heres the pics of the almost completed GMC  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS BRO!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 12 2009, 01:00 PM~15646060
> *BADD ASS BRO!
> *


Thanks homie I really appreciate it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 12 2009, 01:55 PM~15645995
> *Alright heres the pics of the almost completed GMC  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work Wes....

I'm gonna drop off 3 kits for youto build for me, I need them done by next month......

should be easy for you the way you're knocking them out.....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha thanks bro.....Hmm I think I mite b able to it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well almost done wit this one too. Got the interior and body permenantly mounted, as well as the front bumper. Should have the bed mounted tomorroe, let me kno wat ya think :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 12 2009, 08:03 PM~15650316
> *verry nice
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn Wes the GMC is sik.The courier is lookin killer as well.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 12 2009, 08:22 PM~15650554
> *Damn Wes the GMC is sik.The courier is lookin killer as well.
> *


Thanks Jermey. I should have the GMC finished tomorrow....except for the fuel cell


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The trucks are looking good bro. Keep up the good work my brother.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2009, 08:30 PM~15650683
> *The trucks are looking good bro. Keep up the good work my brother.
> *


Appreciate it homie, it means alot


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well the bed is mounted and now all that is left is the air tank and plumbing :biggrin: :0 :0 

This will b my 17th finished build for 2009


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 13 2009, 02:51 PM~15657195
> *Well the bed is mounted and now all that is left is the air tank and plumbing  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> 
> This will b my 17th finished build for 2009
> ...


Glad to see you got 17 finished....I managed 2 :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 13 2009, 02:14 PM~15657365
> *Glad to see you got 17 finished....I managed 2  :biggrin:
> *


Not an easy task bro, next yr Im gonna slow down a bit and work on some serious projects :0 lol


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work on both. finished about 6 or 8 myself. with about 6 projects on the desk and looking for a donor kit for project #7. keep up the great work, each build we gain a little more experience.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

them trucks look good wes,but that couirer is sick!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 13 2009, 03:19 PM~15657395
> *Not an easy task bro, next yr Im gonna slow down a bit and work on some serious projects  :0  lol
> *


Thats what I'm trying to do....it may be stupid to say, but I want to compete with the likes of MR. Biggs, Roger, Minidreams etc.....guys that I look up to in this hobby.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002+Nov 13 2009, 02:44 PM~15657567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I jus want to do some majors projects for the experience and to build off what I kno already :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Courier looks sik Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

GMC is done :biggrin: :biggrin: 

































Courier's air tank is having to b redone so that will be done by Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 13 2009, 09:53 PM~15660235
> *GMC is done  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaammmnnn Wes.That GMC is sik.Great replica bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 13 2009, 09:06 PM~15660819
> *Daaaaammmnnn Wes.That GMC is sik.Great replica bro.
> *


Thanks Jermey, couple areas I wish looked more like the 1:1 but I like it :biggrin:. Hope it gives u some insperation


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Side by side comparison 


1:1









Mine


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 13 2009, 09:38 PM~15661092
> *looks good
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 13 2009, 11:30 PM~15661020
> *Thanks Jermey, couple areas I wish looked more like the 1:1 but I like it  :biggrin:. Hope it gives u some insperation
> *


Oh yeah,I've got some inspiration nowto get back to building mine.I need to finish a few other projects first.If you really want to give me some inspiration how about you build a 72 Chevy.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The GMC is looking good Wes.  
Make sure you black wash the grill and paint the front blinkers on the bumper amber, you know how those judges get when you loose for not black washing. member I lost with my 58 Rag just for that. don't give them fuckers any excuse.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Nov 13 2009, 09:43 PM~15661145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me bro. Yea I member u telling me that bout the 58. Il get on that .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

killer rides up in here


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 13 2009, 10:00 PM~15661309
> *killer rides up in here
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

u gonna do the billet grill insert too? i love to make billet grills! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 13 2009, 11:55 PM~15661243
> *Haha wait til i get a kit lol
> *


I'll be waiting for you to get one bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Nov 13 2009, 10:29 PM~15661555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopfully Il find one at victorville :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 13 2009, 10:37 PM~15661081
> *Side by side comparison
> 1:1
> 
> ...


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck Wes, The Courier looks fuckin bad ass.
The GMC looks almost like the real thing. 
Sick work homie!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale+Nov 14 2009, 10:23 PM~15668528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks James appreciate it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I posted these in the import build thread but i figured Id post them here too. Dont want to give too much away, but its the first tyme Ive really messed wit the whole doors and making the jambs and stuff. Its still in the very very rough stages but coming along. LMK wat ya think. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats the plan for the back seat?? You gonna do a race interior??


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 15 2009, 08:49 PM~15675521
> *Whats the plan for the back seat?? You gonna do a race interior??
> *


Haha idk yet  . With the way its going it mite b jus alot of styrene work. Gonna try to get the doors finished first :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, its gonna be sick bro. Either way you do it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 15 2009, 08:54 PM~15675598
> *Well, its gonna be sick bro. Either way you do it.
> *


Haha u kno me bro :biggrin: O yea there wasnt a backseat to begin with any way, jus a small speaker box


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Wes.I say full custom enclosure instead of a backseat.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 15 2009, 08:57 PM~15675624
> *Lookin good Wes.I say full custom enclosure instead of a backseat.
> *


Haha thanks Jermey, Im not giving away too much rite now, ya"ll jus gonna hav to wait for the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey have you seen the new issue of street trucks?I have new inspiration for my '84 GMC.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 15 2009, 09:07 PM~15675782
> *Hey have you seen the new issue of street trucks?I have new inspiration for my '84 GMC.
> *


If its the december issue with the red one then yes :biggrin:. Go for it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 15 2009, 11:13 PM~15675846
> *If its the december issue with the red one then yes  :biggrin:. Go for it bro  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm going to.After I finish the SSC and the chevelle.I only need to find the taillights I think.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 15 2009, 09:23 PM~15675937
> *I'm going to.After I finish the SSC and the chevelle.I only need to find the taillights I think.
> *


Cool bro cant wait to c wat u come up wit


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ride is lookin sick bro cant wait to see more updates


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NOw I can offically say the courier is DONE!!!! :biggrin: got the air tank, wires and license plate put on. heres the result, let me kno wat u think :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

courier is sick bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 18 2009, 09:00 PM~15710040
> *courier is sick bro!
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 18 2009, 10:13 PM~15709462
> *NOw I can offically say the courier is DONE!!!!  :biggrin:  got the air tank, wires and license plate put on. heres the result, let me kno wat u think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Courier is sik Wes.I want to see more pics thou.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick ride wes u goin to bring it to victorville


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Here u go Jeremy


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 18 2009, 09:16 PM~15710230
> *sick ride wes u goin to bring it to victorville
> *


Hell yea bro, it willl b there along with the GMC and few of my other rides


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cool bro cant wait to see them


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice work. :0


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 18 2009, 10:16 PM~15710240
> *Here u go Jeremy
> 
> 
> ...


looks great even though its a ford thats even hard for me to type plus i just finished the ford truck but its got a vette motor


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 18 2009, 09:52 PM~15710672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea yea yea LOL thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 18 2009, 11:16 PM~15710240
> *Here u go Jeremy
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 18 2009, 10:19 PM~15711001
> *Looks really good Wes.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well got back from the victorville show. Had a great tyme chillin wit all the homies that made it out. Was able to get some hardware too :biggrin: . Took 2nd in pro street wit my 42 willys, and 1st n Street rods wit my 48 ford convert.


















And picked up these too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score on the kits bro. You gonna bodydrop that 78 Dodge Lil Red truck??
And congrats on the awards bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 22 2009, 08:34 PM~15749312
> *Nice score on the kits bro. You gonna bodydrop that 78 Dodge Lil Red truck??
> And congrats on the awards bro.
> *


Thanks bro, and I figured it mite b a different touch to it so yup LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Then you should try and use those exhaust stacks. That would set it apart from the rest. LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 22 2009, 08:43 PM~15749414
> *Then you should try and use those exhaust stacks. That would set it apart from the rest. LOL
> *


I was figuring that I would keep the Lil Red theme, but jus on bags and diff. rims lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on the wins Wes.Great score as well.
James I'll be building a bodied aswell.Eventually.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 22 2009, 08:47 PM~15749460
> *Congrats on the wins Wes.Great score as well.
> James I'll be building a bodied aswell.Eventually.
> *


Thanks bro, and cant wait to c that


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn you go to an easy show or somethin..lol...congrats on the wins. The last show i was at, 2 weekends ago--i came across a courier but didnt get it...couldnt make it look this good!! 

Would love to see what ya pull off on that dually kit :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 22 2009, 09:06 PM~15749680
> *damn you go to an easy show or somethin..lol...congrats on the wins.  The last show i was at, 2 weekends ago--i came across a courier but didnt get it...couldnt make it look this good!!
> 
> Would love to see what ya pull off on that dually kit :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, but it was far from easy. I will build that dually in tyme LOL


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam ive been away too long. The Courier looks fawken sick and the GMC looks clean as hell too. looks exactly like the real thing. i dont think it gets any better than that. and congrats on those awards, both those award winning models are awsome. keep up the badass work man


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 09:50 PM~15750104
> *dam ive been away too long. The Courier looks fawken sick and the GMC looks clean as hell too. looks exactly like the real thing. i dont think it gets any better than that. and congrats on those awards, both those award winning models are awsome. keep up the badass work man
> *


Thanks bro I really appreciate it, Il b turning out some more crazy stuff in the coming yr :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 22 2009, 09:17 PM~15749138
> *Well got back from the victorville show. Had a great tyme chillin wit all the homies that made it out. Was able to get some hardware too  :biggrin: . Took 2nd in pro street wit my 42 willys, and 1st n Street rods wit my 48 ford convert.
> 
> 
> ...



congrats on the awards bro. They were well deserved. And nice scores :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 23 2009, 06:40 PM~15759720
> *congrats on the awards bro. They were well deserved. And nice scores :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats on ur award wes great job


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 23 2009, 07:25 PM~15760423
> *congrats on ur award wes great job
> *


Thanks bro, It was cool to finally meet u and ur dad and to chill wit u at the show :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

same here


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 22 2009, 08:17 PM~15749138
> *Well got back from the victorville show. Had a great tyme chillin wit all the homies that made it out. Was able to get some hardware too  :biggrin: . Took 2nd in pro street wit my 42 willys, and 1st n Street rods wit my 48 ford convert.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on ur wins and Very nice builds. Cool to meeting you


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 23 2009, 10:11 PM~15762903
> *Congrats on ur wins and Very nice builds. Cool to meeting you
> *


Thanks bro, cool chillin wit ya at pegasus and at the show


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well while the paint on the eclipse is drying (see import build off thread) I pulled this bak out and finished it. wasnt the best kit but came out good. 98 saleen mustang box stock, candy brandywine paint over white, black interior and rims. Comments welcomed...........#18 for the year!!! :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good wes


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not criticizing cuz it looks damn good, but you shoulda lowered it just a little to fill the wheel wells a little better. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Nov 26 2009, 03:36 PM~15792016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks bro, like I said though it wasnt the best kit in the world lol. If it wasnt box stock trust me the whole car woulda been a lot lower :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 26 2009, 08:19 PM~15792707
> *Thanks bro
> Haha thanks bro, like I said though it wasnt the best kit in the world lol. If it wasnt box stock trust me the whole car woulda been a lot lower  :biggrin:
> *


I know what you mean bro, but it just doesn't look even stock. Even from the factory the tires would be damn near touchin the top of the fenders. That's Revell for you, always some kind of flaw. But like I said, it still looks DAMN good. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

well im new and want to put my project out for everyone.. this is a 99 chevy silverado that im dropping.. it is still in the making.

the bed work(not shaved yet)



please comment on work and by the way i am 15 and think im doing very good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha yup theres always something....thanks though bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Nov 26 2009, 06:18 PM~15793125
> *well im new and want to put my project out for everyone.. this is a 99 chevy silverado that im dropping.. it is still in the making.
> 
> the bed work(not shaved yet)
> ...


Hey bro NEED TO MAKE YOUR OWN THREAD.


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

forget last post its being gay!!
well im new and want to put my project out for everyone.. this is a 99 chevy silverado that im dropping.. it is still in the making.








the bed work(not shaved yet)

















please comment on work and by the way i am 15 and think im doing very good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Nov 26 2009, 06:21 PM~15793152
> *forget last post its being gay!!
> well im new and want to put my project out for everyone.. this is a 99 chevy silverado that im dropping.. it is still in the making.
> 
> ...


Thats nice and all bro, But u NEED TO MAKE A THREAD FOR YOURSELF


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

my other project: a 49 mercury(convertable)
















underneath framework








please comment


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 26 2009, 09:23 PM~15793166
> *Thats nice and all bro, But u NEED TO MAKE A THREAD FOR YOURSELF
> *


X10000000 Make your own thread bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Nov 26 2009, 09:26 PM~15793185
> *my other project: a 49 mercury(convertable)
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, seriously, do you stop and read before you post, you gotta make your own thread, you're whoring up homies thread.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Nov 26 2009, 06:26 PM~15793185
> *my other project: a 49 mercury(convertable)
> 
> 
> ...


I aint gonna say it again bro!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

the rods look killer man!! love the blue ford! i don't really like fords!!!  nice builds brutha!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 26 2009, 06:31 PM~15793233
> *the rods look killer man!! love the blue ford! i don't really like fords!!!    nice builds brutha!!
> *


Thanks bro....Will hav a couple more n the work for next year


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That stang came out sick bro.
Wish you coulda lowered it alittle more though.


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

sorry bro for "whoring" up your thread.. im new so im just learning.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

'Stang looks good Wes.(needs to be a tad lower though.)Paint looks good on the eclipse aswell.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 26 2009, 03:34 PM~15791999
> *Well while the paint on the eclipse is drying (see import build off thread) I pulled this bak out and finished it. wasnt the best kit but came out good. 98 saleen mustang box stock, candy brandywine paint over white, black interior and rims. Comments welcomed...........#18 for the year!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: :yes:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that mustang came out hella clean bro, looks good with the black rims. i like it. am i tripping or is one side higher than the other side?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 26 2009, 04:34 PM~15791999
> *Well while the paint on the eclipse is drying (see import build off thread) I pulled this bak out and finished it. wasnt the best kit but came out good. 98 saleen mustang box stock, candy brandywine paint over white, black interior and rims. Comments welcomed...........#18 for the year!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...



stang looks good, nice box stock build..... :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Nov 26 2009, 08:34 PM~15794228
> *sorry bro for "whoring" up your thread.. im new so im just learning.
> *


Its all good bro jus setting things straight . NIce rides though


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Nov 26 2009, 06:49 PM~15793386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it Al :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

love that ranger on your first page bro   hella sick builds too


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Dec 1 2009, 02:43 PM~15835874
> *love that ranger on your first page bro     hella sick builds too
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dont mean to bump wit no pics, but I will b posting a project that a friend of mine asked me to build/redo/finish for him lol. Il have pics later today....stay tuned


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's wat I was talking about. Its a 68 mustang GT. My friend had started but lost interest and had no tyme to work on it. He asked me if I wanted to finish it for him so I said ya. All Ive done so far is strip the paint on the body.








Before I stripped it, He had painted it this color








After stripping most of the paint

















Il b working more on this next year


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it looks like we have about the same kind of builds happening. Ive got a partially started GT-350H i have built. It was gonna house a lightning engine, but that went to my F-1 instead.

Hope to see what ya got in mind for yours indeed!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 14 2009, 07:54 PM~15982801
> *it looks like we have about the same kind of builds happening.  Ive got a partially started GT-350H i have built.  It was gonna house a lightning engine, but that went to my F-1 instead.
> 
> Hope to see what ya got in mind for yours indeed!
> *


Well trust me bro I got some ideas, but il hav to get my own to do them on. This one is going bak to my friend once its done, MOst likely will b stock, not too exciting I kno but I will do it justice, and of course throw my twist on it lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Merry Christmas to ya'll,

Got a white christmas today :biggrin: :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so ya live in a hotel eh? awesomeness!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 25 2009, 07:52 AM~16086141
> *so ya live in a hotel eh?  awesomeness!!  :biggrin:
> *


Haha jus for a few days LOL, The cold is ok, but I cant wait to get bak to Cali :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Made a killing at a Hobby Lobby in Texas today :biggrin: 








65 Chevelle stocker
66 Ford Torino stocker
34 Ford slammer
all 4 nine bucks :0 

71 cuda convrt.....6 bucks :0 
and 65 chevelle, California wheels.....7 bucks :0 

got this from one in St. Louis too


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 1 2010, 05:10 PM~16155367
> *Made a killing at a Hobby Lobby in Texas today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro, i need the decals out of the 65 chevell for the badges if u aint gonna use em?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score Wes!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Jan 1 2010, 08:09 PM~16157331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks James, hey when's the poll vote thread gonna b made for the imports? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 1 2010, 09:25 PM~16157475
> *Nice score Wes!!
> *


x2.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well tyme to bring this thread into 2010. Here's my first build besides the mini truck one. 70 Chevelle that will b a mild pro street/touring. Jus primered it tonight and will have some pics on a few more build i have coming :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's another build to start 2010 wit. Volkswagon pickup or the Citrus nationals theme class. not quite sure on how I want to do it but Im sure I'l come up wit something  









A mock up of what I mite do :biggrin: 









And finally I got a new toy to mess wit now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice wips. Ill be watchin these. Specially that truck.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2010, 05:36 PM~16218651
> *Nice wips. Ill be watchin these. Specially that truck.
> *


Thanks bro, yea that truck will b one to watch


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 7 2010, 05:17 PM~16218379
> *Here's another build to start 2010 wit. Volkswagon pickup or the Citrus nationals theme class. not quite sure on how I want to do it but Im sure I'l come up wit something
> 
> 
> ...


damn that vw looks nice bro  and good lookn toy u got


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bad ass rides in the works,but im digging that single cab the best!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 7 2010, 05:39 PM~16218692
> *damn that vw looks nice bro  and good lookn toy u got
> *


Haha thanks man, cant wait to put it to use :biggrin:


----------



## dragwindsor (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm building one of those F 350 duallys right now.

Shaving those body mouldings is a bitch.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jan 7 2010, 05:40 PM~16218711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il have 2 keep that n mind when i work on mine, thank bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score on that airbrush bro. The vw is gonna look sick all layed out. 
If you get it done in time for the Citrus Nats, we should put both our veedubs together. LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 7 2010, 07:55 PM~16220334
> *Nice score on that airbrush bro. The vw is gonna look sick all layed out.
> If you get it done in time for the Citrus Nats, we should put both our veedubs together. LOL
> *


Haha yea from beater to show all on one table :biggrin:, Im coming out big this yr bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

A few pics of the wheels and the stance that im trying to go for :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well got the color sprayed and cleared on the chevelle. Not too bad for my first airbrush job with my new gun huh lol. Its HOK sherwood green peral over HOK galaxy grey. Unforunately the front bumper was messed up from previous :uh: so I will have to color match it to the car. this is where Im at for now :biggrin: 

















and some outside shots


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good wes


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice color wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jan 12 2010, 02:29 PM~16268395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

lookin good man :biggrin: 

and were did you get your airbrush?


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

color looks nice. get on that blazer in the background!! lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THE HEAVY CHEVY IS LOOKS WET ! NICE JOB !


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gagers16+Jan 12 2010, 03:46 PM~16269045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mini


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice color. 

Im gonna have to break down and get a airbrush This spring.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 12 2010, 04:36 PM~16269583
> *Nice color.
> 
> Im gonna have to break down and get a airbrush This spring.
> *


Yea bro it well worth it. It costs sum to get started but it'l soon pay for itself. Now i jus hav to start doing the color sanding after clear jus like my spray can jobs :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint came out nice Wes!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 12 2010, 05:42 PM~16270426
> *Paint came out nice Wes!!
> *


Thanks James


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Chevelle looks good Wes.I'll be bringin' mine back to the bench sometime soon.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 12 2010, 06:22 PM~16271060
> *Chevelle looks good Wes.I'll be bringin' mine back to the bench sometime soon.
> *


Thanks Jeremy, cant wait to c what u got


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Finished the foil but photobucket is being a bitch and this was the only photo it uploaded :uh:, Still its a closeup shot of the color


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 12 2010, 09:30 PM~16272895
> *Finished the foil but photobucket is being a bitch and this was the only photo it uploaded  :uh:, Still its a closeup shot of the color
> 
> 
> ...


nice so its not my computer photobucket sucks


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 12 2010, 08:32 PM~16272937
> *nice  so its not my computer  photobucket sucks
> *


yea bro gonna try tomorroe


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 12 2010, 09:36 PM~16273006
> *yea bro gonna try tomorroe
> *


cool thursday will be cool to come over ill let you know what time :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 12 2010, 08:37 PM~16273031
> *cool thursday will be cool to come over  ill let you know what time :biggrin:
> *


Cool you kno where to find me lol :biggrin: Jus let me kno


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Aight I said I was coming out big for 2010, and heres the next thing I got lined up at my shop. 64 Chevy truck, layed out on steel wheels and white walls. So far the inner fenders hav been chopped, the frame has been made, and I spent the last 2 hrs fabing a sheet metal bed floor. The paint will b like my 55 Cameo, color with dullcote for the flat look. for now enjoy these :biggrin:.......
I did say layed out right lol :wow: 

























Where im at on the bed so far


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn wes always nice work from u bro cant wait to see this one


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 13 2010, 08:54 PM~16284825
> *damn wes always nice work from u bro cant wait to see this one
> *


Thanks bro, hoping to have this one done for the Citrus Nationals too


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, you wasnt joking around. That fucker is sick bro!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Told ya bro, and this is only the beginning for 2010 lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam truck looks fawken sick bro. i need to get my hands on some plastic styrene, then maybe i can get down with my builds like you. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 13 2010, 09:46 PM~16285613
> *dam truck looks fawken sick bro. i need to get my hands on some plastic styrene, then maybe i can get down with my builds like you. lol
> *


Haha thanks bro, but trust me its not as easy as it looks :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Always nice work in here :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 13 2010, 10:17 PM~16285954
> *Always nice work in here :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 13 2010, 09:53 PM~16284789
> *Aight I said I was coming out big for 2010, and heres the next thing I got lined up at my shop. 64 Chevy truck, layed out on steel wheels and white walls. So far the inner fenders hav been chopped, the frame has been made, and I spent the last 2 hrs fabing a sheet metal bed floor. The paint will b like my 55 Cameo, color with dullcote for the flat look. for now enjoy these  :biggrin:.......
> I did say layed out right lol  :wow:
> 
> ...


thats badass so far.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro appreciate it


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16284789
> *Aight I said I was coming out big for 2010, and heres the next thing I got lined up at my shop. 64 Chevy truck, layed out on steel wheels and white walls. So far the inner fenders hav been chopped, the frame has been made, and I spent the last 2 hrs fabing a sheet metal bed floor. The paint will b like my 55 Cameo, color with dullcote for the flat look. for now enjoy these  :biggrin:.......
> I did say layed out right lol  :wow:
> 
> ...


lookin good! Ive had one of these in the stash for a long time. Id like to work on it, but too damn many other projects onthe go!! Ill be keepin my eyes on this one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 13 2010, 11:06 PM~16285818
> *Haha thanks bro, but trust me its not as easy as it looks  :biggrin:
> *



X2..couldnt agree more..and the trucks lookin sweet man!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16284789
> *Aight I said I was coming out big for 2010, and heres the next thing I got lined up at my shop. 64 Chevy truck, layed out on steel wheels and white walls. So far the inner fenders hav been chopped, the frame has been made, and I spent the last 2 hrs fabing a sheet metal bed floor. The paint will b like my 55 Cameo, color with dullcote for the flat look. for now enjoy these  :biggrin:.......
> I did say layed out right lol  :wow:
> 
> ...


Looks killer Wes.This would make a good shop truk.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 15 2010, 09:12 PM~16306287
> *Looks killer Wes.This would make a good shop truk.
> *


X2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 15 2010, 07:25 PM~16305249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, Im gonna have to get me one of those kits also.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2010, 09:36 PM~16306534
> *Yea, Im gonna have to get me one of those kits also.
> *


Haha good luck cuz i mite scoop them up first lol :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

TRUCK IS SICK BRO... I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON ONE OF THOSE FOR A LONG TIME... HERE IS A PIC OF THE ONE IM WORKING ON... IM TUCKING BIG BOYS UNDER THE FENDERS TOO...PS DONT MEAN TO TAKE AWAY FORM YOUR TOPIC JUST SOME INSPIRATION FOR YOU...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

quite hoggin wes lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it would be a cool idea to put logos on it.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

LOGOS???


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 16 2010, 12:00 AM~16306719
> *LOGOS???
> *


On Wes' build as a shop truck.You should really get back to buildin that one you got goin though.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster+Jan 15 2010, 09:47 PM~16306612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I jus mite


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well i kno some ya'll been wanting to c more of my blazer that is still n the works, so I figured I'd show u these tease pics lol :biggrin:  

found some new wheels for it now

























And here i was messing around wit my airbrush. Idk if this will b the color I go wit but it does look badass :biggrin: :biggrin: . HOK kandy oreintal blue


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Badass buddy I like it with the color wheels!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Blazer is sick, but please ditch those wheels....they look like import wheels, not mini truck wheels....keep the updates coming...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication+Jan 17 2010, 03:41 PM~16318271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike and they are import wheels lol. But hey Ive seen mini trucks running import wheels too :cheesy: lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

blazer looks sick but i got to agree with mike d on the wheels though! should of tucked some primos or tikis up under it! just my02bro! keep up the good work....the chevelle last nite at the meeting was sick! uffin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 17 2010, 05:10 PM~16318987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Little update on the VW truck. Got the rims im gonna run, aoshima 18 inch 10 spokes. cut out sections so the rear wheels will lay out. shaved the door handles and the turn signals above the headlights. Il hav more update when I figure out the suspension for it :uh: :biggrin: 















[/


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Speaking of the Chevelle wheres the updates on it?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 17 2010, 09:24 PM~16322260
> *Speaking of the Chevelle wheres the updates on it?
> *


Waiting on a few things. I had to color match the front bumper cuz the chrome was messed up :uh:. Cant do any painting though cuz its raining rite now and for the next few days  :angry: :uh: :uh:. Il hav some on it soon though


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wes, the rims do look good on there even though they are import rims.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That vdub is so badass.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2010, 08:30 PM~16333632
> *Wes, the rims do look good on there even though they are import rims.
> *


Thanks bro still dont kno if they will stay or not lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2010, 08:38 PM~16333812
> *That vdub is so badass.
> *


Thanks bro its gona b alot of work :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

the veedubb is sweet so far,cant wait to see it done!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Started worknig on the rer suspension for the VW. Decided to use the front of the pan and jus make a small bak half. For now im going with the half an engine piece that it comes with, dont kno if im gonna put a full engine in it but this is where Im at for now. Still have alot to do and put some braces in to keep everthing straight :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 16 2010, 01:47 AM~16306612
> *TRUCK IS SICK BRO... I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON ONE OF THOSE FOR A LONG TIME... HERE IS A PIC OF THE ONE IM WORKING ON... IM TUCKING BIG BOYS UNDER THE FENDERS TOO...PS DONT MEAN TO TAKE AWAY FORM YOUR TOPIC JUST SOME INSPIRATION FOR YOU...
> 
> 
> ...


I like the fram work, this is going to be a nice build bro. & the VW ( SICK )


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 19 2010, 05:02 PM~16343309
> *I like the fram work, this is going to be a nice build bro. & the VW ( SICK )
> *


Thanks bro, my 64 is actually the one with the white walls, and sheet metal bed on the previous page :happysad:  lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

So I decided to redo the bak of the vw. I kno it looks the same but trust me its a lot better than it was.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2010, 06:56 PM~16357043
> *Looks good Wes
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well almost finished wit the front suspension. Pretty simplistic from the kit, so all I really had to do was cut it down a bit to lay out. Still have to had the shocks and working on smoothing the chassis, more to come :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks good bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2010, 10:15 PM~16359789
> *That looks good bro
> *


Thanks bro its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

vw and blazer lookin good...ive got the same wheels u have on the blazer ive put em under several trucks and kinda like the look still havnt used em lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

frame work is lookin good on that DUB!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jan 21 2010, 09:16 AM~16362901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mark gonna try to do some detailing underneith too :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well heres an update on the chevelle. I had to lower the front end a little cuz it was looking like a gasser, (those who were at the meeting last week kno what i mean lol) the wheels wont b tucking but at least its even now. also included some motor shots, still waitning on a few things for it  enjoy.....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice color and the stance is perfect


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 21 2010, 01:18 PM~16365359
> *nice color and the stance is perfect
> *


Thanks bro color is sherwood green, HOK


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That chevelle is smooth. :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 21 2010, 03:12 PM~16366666
> *That chevelle is smooth.  :0
> *


Thanks bro appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey man! sup wif them 1301z in dha bakk there :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2010, 03:32 PM~16366874
> *hey man! sup wif them 1301z in dha bakk there :biggrin:
> *


Haha i knew someone would say something lol. They're jus in my stash waiting for a project


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wes the Chevelle looks bad ass. Nice stance for it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2010, 08:12 PM~16370301
> *Wes the Chevelle looks bad ass. Nice stance for it.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 21 2010, 01:07 PM~16365216
> *Well heres an update on the chevelle. I had to lower the front end a little cuz it was looking like a gasser, (those who were at the meeting last week kno what i mean lol) the wheels wont b tucking but at least its even now. also included some motor shots, still waitning on a few things for it   enjoy.....
> 
> 
> ...


Baddass color! Shit looks tight Frame!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 21 2010, 08:45 PM~16370825
> *Baddass color! Shit looks tight Frame!
> *


Thanks alot bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Chevelle looks great Wes.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 21 2010, 02:07 PM~16365216
> *Well heres an update on the chevelle. I had to lower the front end a little cuz it was looking like a gasser, (those who were at the meeting last week kno what i mean lol) the wheels wont b tucking but at least its even now. also included some motor shots, still waitning on a few things for it   enjoy.....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 
looks better after u took the Big block front ssprings out


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 21 2010, 09:14 PM~16371238
> *Chevelle looks great Wes.
> *


Thanks Jeremy, I was wondering when u were gonna post about it lol :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 21 2010, 09:17 PM~16371295
> *:thumbsup:
> looks better after u took the Big block front ssprings out
> *


Thanks bro, actually I think it only came wit the front end I had @ the meeting all I did was a little slicing and it came out better than i thought. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS SWEET WES!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 21 2010, 10:11 PM~16372107
> *LOOKS SWEET WES!
> *


Thanks Mark


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Small update on the 64 truck, here is the notch bridge design that I have so far, I still hav to work out where the bags are going. Stay tuned cuz Im gonna post some pics of the new additons to the Chevelle motor


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass frame wes. :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2010, 11:28 AM~16394486
> *Badass frame wes.  :0
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres the new pieces that i got yesterday for the chevelle engine. Billet aluminum valve covers polished out to chrome like finish. Adds more detail IMO :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 24 2010, 12:19 PM~16394845
> *Heres the new pieces that i got yesterday for the chevelle engine. Billet aluminum valve covers polished out to chrome like finish. Adds more detail IMO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn wes thats lookn sweeter n sweeter bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Frame looks sik Wes.Engine looks sweet too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jan 24 2010, 04:36 PM~16396837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeremy, hope to have the chevelle done this week


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i like them valve covers wes!the make that motor look like its real!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 24 2010, 09:45 PM~16400526
> *i like them valve covers wes!the make that motor look like its real!
> *


Thanks Mark thats what i was going for :biggrin:, I gotta step it this yr


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that bridge looks bad ass bro. The motor looks sick too!!! Got some shine on it now. 
Whats up with those rims in the background?!?! You buildin a dually now??


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 24 2010, 10:04 PM~16400775
> *Damn, that bridge looks bad ass bro. The motor looks sick too!!! Got some shine on it now.
> Whats up with those rims in the background?!?! You buildin a dually now??
> *


Haha thanks bro. not rite now those rims are on hold til i finish some of the current projects, but yea i will b doin a dually soon :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well got the motor wraped up, wired and installed onto the chassis. Im hoping to have it done by this weekend maybe :happysad: . fixed the front bumper and it came out good, have some pics of it mocked up to the body. Now its onto finishing the interior :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats lookin badass wes. I wanna build another one of those kits eventually.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 25 2010, 08:26 PM~16411250
> *thats lookin badass  wes.  I wanna build another one of those kits eventually.
> *


Thanks bro its a pretty clean kit, just that I had to fix some minor things that someone had already started.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

the velle is gonna turn out sick!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks great Wes.Love the color.Did you tape off the grille or foil it after paint?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jan 25 2010, 08:58 PM~16411853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro, I did tape it off at the grille. Color didnt come as close to the tape line as i wouldve liked but it came out pretty sik


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 21 2010, 02:07 PM~16365216
> *Well heres an update on the chevelle. I had to lower the front end a little cuz it was looking like a gasser, (those who were at the meeting last week kno what i mean lol) the wheels wont b tucking but at least its even now. also included some motor shots, still waitning on a few things for it   enjoy.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint and the rims look great on it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 25 2010, 09:18 PM~16412230
> *nice paint and the rims look great on it
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the interior finished this morning and installed the glass. have to do some detail painting before I install everything together  








added a photoetch steering wheel


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior looks damn good!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass chevelle brother


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 26 2010, 01:15 PM~16418045
> *Badass chevelle brother
> *


Thanks Low


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 26 2010, 05:47 PM~16421118
> *Lookin good Wes.
> *


Thanks bro il try and have some more updates tonite


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good brother


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro....Got the interior an body mounted to the chassis and added a little more detail to the engine bay via battery wires, and photoetch clamps (first tyme working wit those). Enjoy

where It sits now

















Alittle hard to c the black wire but its there, along with the photoetch :biggrin: 











Also made some side caps for the tubs on the 64 truck, still alittle rough


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 26 2010, 11:37 PM~16423773
> *Thanks bro....Got the interior an body mounted to the chassis and added a little more detail to the engine bay via battery wires, and photoetch clamps (first tyme working wit those). Enjoy
> 
> where It sits now
> ...


this chevelle is kickass bro! awesome detail, stance, and im diggin that color. what color is that?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 26 2010, 08:48 PM~16423916
> *this chevelle is kickass bro! awesome detail, stance, and im diggin that color. what color is that?
> *


Thanks bro. Its HOK Sherwood green peral over HOK galaxy grey, with DuPont clear


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Getting there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:, found out im gonna have to color match the rear bumper now, due to imperfections in the plating I didnt notice b4 :uh: :uh:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Alittle bored tonite so I cut some stuff :biggrin:. IDK im thinking mayb a future project


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

do it wes lowrider all the way


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 27 2010, 09:05 PM~16435849
> *do it wes lowrider all the way
> *


Haha all in tyme bro, got some other builds to take care of first


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH shit, Wes is gonna do another lowrider!! Fuck yea bro!! That should be a sick ass build.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 28 2010, 04:49 PM~16444082
> *OH shit, Wes is gonna do another lowrider!! Fuck yea bro!! That should be a sick ass build.
> *


Thanks bro, yea soon gonna test the waters again in that area


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well got working on the vw again. made the tubs for the rear wheels, a smooth floor, and got one side up. although i am gonna have to smooth the side walls, somthing i was trying to avoid, but i think it will come out good. for now heres the pics
Coments welcomed as always


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx bro appreciate it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2010, 07:51 PM~16454849
> *  looks good bro
> *


X2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Grim


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any pics of the new toy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Jan 29 2010, 08:23 PM~16456927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro, the chevelle is pretty much done too :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That is goin to be sik Wes.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro. Im like'n them trucks and that chevelle is raw.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys heres the finished chevelle :biggrin:. jus have to put the license decal on.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

ANd thanks to the homeboy Deuces76 for this...Look for more on this coming soon


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Chevelle came out really bad ass. Cant wait to see what you do with that rice burner!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 29 2010, 11:09 PM~16458302
> *Chevelle came out really bad ass. Cant wait to see what you do with that rice burner!
> *


Thanks James, it was a pain getting that rear bumper and pan to fit but I like the way it came out.

And that rice burner will be more of a fast, clean crusier , Its a nicely detailed kit


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well now that the chevelle is done I can focus on the VW and 64. Howevr it leaves me wanting to do another pro touring/Street. Il post pics later on of what i have in mind.......Jus one word MOPAR :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres my next Pro touring car project 68 Roadrunner :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 30 2010, 08:37 PM~16463834
> *Heres my next Pro touring car project 68 Roadrunner :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:run: :drama: 

wassup Wes......nice choice.....started this a few months ago, just got the wheels in for it.....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 30 2010, 09:56 PM~16464963
> *:run:  :drama:
> 
> wassup Wes......nice choice.....started this a few months ago, just got the wheels in for it.....
> ...


Ah shit u would wouldnt u lol :wow: :biggrin: :0 :drama:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 30 2010, 10:58 PM~16464986
> *Ah shit u would wouldnt u lol  :wow:  :biggrin:  :0  :drama:
> *



no prob Wes, not gonna have this one done til next year, have some more parts still to get and too many things in front of it. Just thought it was funny....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 30 2010, 10:01 PM~16465011
> *no prob Wes, not gonna have this one done til next year, have some more parts still to get and too many things in front of it. Just thought it was funny....
> *


Haha its all good, felt i left some room for detail on the chevelle, so decided I'd put it into this, gonna try to make a name in pro streets and trucks  :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 30 2010, 11:03 PM~16465033
> *Haha its all good, felt i left some room for detail on the chevelle, so decided I'd put it into this, gonna try to make a name in pro streets and trucks    :biggrin:
> *


t happened to Street Machine class?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 30 2010, 10:06 PM~16465066
> *t happened to Street Machine class?
> *


My bad street machine :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 30 2010, 11:12 PM~16465110
> *My bad street machine  :biggrin:
> *


u coming after the 56? kool

maybe I finish the Nova for Citrus too...



















:wave:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:biggrin: Haha its on now bro  :drama: 

looks sick


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 30 2010, 11:18 PM~16465176
> *:biggrin: Haha its on now bro    :drama:
> 
> looks sick
> *


 just haven't found the right motor for it yet, but think I'm gonna rape a new kit for the motor


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

cant wait to c that. the color looks alittle like Biggs' nova


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 30 2010, 11:25 PM~16465247
> *cant wait to c that. the color looks alittle like Biggs' nova
> *



no, mine more Orange. Biggs' More 90's orange


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Did well today at the Grand National Roadster Show. Walked away with 4 second places :biggrin: . Congrats to all that won, and once again M.C.B.A. cleaned house. Heres some pics of my winners









98 Mustang for Box Stock (who've thought I build box stock :biggrin: )









69 Nova for Street Machine









55 Cameo for Looks Good in Suede









And making its last show appearence, the 41 Willys for Hot Rod/Street Rod









Picked this up at the show as well, ya'll kno where this is going lol :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Wes.What happened to the box on the cameo?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks bro, nothing really, jus flexed outward when i set it down, bed flexes a bit. its all good :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

congrats on the wins and nice score on the 4runner


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 31 2010, 09:53 PM~16473895
> *congrats on the wins and nice score on the 4runner
> *


Thanks bro yea i picked it up for $20 bucks. really nice detail, and better than paying 30 o 35 for one :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats on the wins. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 31 2010, 10:00 PM~16473973
> *Congrats on the wins.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Grim


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats Wes!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 31 2010, 10:41 PM~16474306
> *Congrats Wes!!
> *


Thanks James


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Good job buddy! They all look good but man do I love that 55!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats on the wins wes


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 31 2010, 10:55 PM~16473919
> *Thanks bro yea i picked it up for $20 bucks. really nice detail, and better than paying 30 o 35 for one  :biggrin:
> *


not a bad price on that...theres a thrift shop in my area that sells opened kits and i got that and the pathfinder for 8 each they where painted as most of em are but are hella deals lol :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 1 2010, 06:02 AM~16475493
> *not a bad price on that...theres a thrift shop in my area that sells opened kits and i got that and the pathfinder for 8 each they where painted as most of em are but are hella deals lol :biggrin:
> *


Dam bro that is a score :0. thats the next one i want to find is the pathfinder.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 31 2010, 10:53 PM~16473895
> *congrats on the wins and nice score on the 4runner
> *


x2. :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx Low


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 1 2010, 04:13 PM~16479381
> *Dam bro that is a score  :0. thats the next one i want to find is the pathfinder.
> *


yea i made the runner a 2dr but havnt touched the pathfinder thinkin about choppin it down to 2dr to but i dont really like the way the windows are on the 2dr versions...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 2 2010, 08:14 AM~16487552
> *yea i made the runner a 2dr but havnt touched the pathfinder thinkin about choppin it down to 2dr to but i dont really like the way the windows are on the 2dr versions...
> *


Yea i think im gonna keep mine a 4dr but i probably wont get to it for awhile...too many other projects


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good wes congrats on the wins :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks pancho.

Couple update pics. both the vw and the 64 are going through the body work process :uh: :biggrin:. The bed is getting close to paint, and the side is coming out better on the vw, still hav alot to do on that one. Also working on smoothing the chassis pan too. heres the pics


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin smooth bro..and congrates on the awards brotha...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 4 2010, 01:29 AM~16508419
> *rides are lookin smooth bro..and congrates on the awards brotha...
> *


Thanks man appreciate it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Good work Wes


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

VDub looking good Wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 4 2010, 06:23 PM~16515370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Al jus hope I can make the deadline, still ALOT to do :uh:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are lookin good Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 7 2010, 05:47 PM~16542270
> *Builds are lookin good Wes.
> *


Thanks bro il hav some updates in a bit


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hinged the hood on the 64 the other nite. Needs to b redone but u get the idea of where Im going lol. Also layed down the paint on my friends mustang that im building. Color is HOK Lapis Blue over black, still needs to b cleared. Comments welcomed :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 7 2010, 08:13 PM~16542458
> *Hinged the hood on the 64 the other nite. Needs to b redone but u get the idea of where Im going lol. Also layed down the paint on my friends mustang that im building. Color is HOK Lapis Blue over black, still needs to b cleared. Comments welcomed  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


They both look great Wes.
I still say the 64 should be a shop truck.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Feb 7 2010, 06:15 PM~16542481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Low


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 7 2010, 06:13 PM~16542458
> *Hinged the hood on the 64 the other nite. Needs to b redone but u get the idea of where Im going lol. Also layed down the paint on my friends mustang that im building. Color is HOK Lapis Blue over black, still needs to b cleared. Comments welcomed  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice work on the truck! Definitely draggin' frame! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 7 2010, 06:13 PM~16542458
> *Hinged the hood on the 64 the other nite. Needs to b redone but u get the idea of where Im going lol. Also layed down the paint on my friends mustang that im building. Color is HOK Lapis Blue over black, still needs to b cleared. Comments welcomed  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice work on the truck! Definitely draggin' frame! :wow: :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 06:45 PM~16542723
> *:thumbsup: Nice work on the truck! Definitely draggin' frame! :wow:  :wow:
> *


Haha thanks bro, thats wat i planned on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

chevy is lookin good... nice paint on the stang


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 7 2010, 06:59 PM~16542885
> *chevy is lookin good... nice paint on the stang
> *


Thanks bro jus got 2 rims painted for the 64 flat black. Oh yea only a few more hrs til the mini truck mag build starts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looks good wes and congrats on gnrs wins keep up the good work pegasis has the 30 buck pathfinders :happysad: :happysad:  :roflmao: javascript:add_smilie(":roflmao:")


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 7 2010, 07:18 PM~16543165
> *looks good wes and congrats on gnrs wins keep up the good work pegasis has the 30 buck pathfinders :happysad:  :happysad:    :roflmao: javascript:add_smilie(":roflmao:")
> *


Thanks bro, And yea i kno bout those 30 buck ones :uh: , thats when i want one desperately lol, I can wait :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

they both look bad nice hinge job


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That truck is looking good bro. Nice hinge work


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres some pics on the redone hood hinge for the 64. got it to slide out then tilt forward, something completely new for me  comps welcomed


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hinge looks good......only downside is you can't take it off to paint, can you? I like this one so far.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 12 2010, 06:26 PM~16597271
> *Hinge looks good......only downside is you can't take it off to paint, can you?  I like this one so far.
> *


thanks bro 
Actually i can, the wire connecting on the hood is jus hooked on both sides. All i have to do is pull one side out and the other slides out :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good...sometimes it takes a double hinge to get it to work right


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 12 2010, 07:31 PM~16597813
> *looks good...sometimes it takes a double hinge to get it to work right
> *


Yea bro, and it was a pain to fab up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres the mustang ive been working on for a friend all cleared :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Stang is lookin good Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 12 2010, 08:54 PM~16598653
> *Stang is lookin good Wes.
> *


Thanks foiling is goin to b a bitch, if i can even lay it down cuz my friend had painted it b4 so thick that i had to almost sand the trim lines away completely :uh: :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not hard to figure out the trim on those old cars, should be pretty easy.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

yea the lines are faint but i can make it work


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn that 64 chevy looks sick cant wait untill its done.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work, your work keeps getting better.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Wes.what color you got picked for the 64?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice work bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002+Feb 13 2010, 04:32 AM~16600464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks siim


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

wes outstanding work man didnt know those other models were yours at victorville 85 chevy truck blows mind away love it man mine is lower hehehe keep it up man


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs+Feb 13 2010, 03:39 PM~16603716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx low appreciate it


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD WES!NICE BUILDS!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 13 2010, 09:53 PM~16606382
> *LOOKIN  GOOD WES!NICE BUILDS!
> *


Thanks Mark!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 13 2010, 12:49 AM~16598590
> *Heres the mustang ive been working on for a friend all cleared  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






bad ass blue bro, metalspecs?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 12 2010, 08:49 PM~16598590
> *Heres the mustang ive been working on for a friend all cleared  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love that blue!!! Thats some jumbo flake FRAME!!! :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

reminds me of my old one!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 13 2010, 11:53 PM~16607229
> *reminds me of my old one!
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it does... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 13 2010, 11:53 PM~16607229
> *reminds me of my old one!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam I thought that was mine for a minute :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the front and rear bumper pans on the stang. Interior is done too along wit the chassis. Should hav it done in a couple dayz.
















Shine shine shine lol :biggrin:


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

wicked awesome. everything looks sick as hell. i used to have one of those 4 door s10 blazers that i shaved and had some 22s for it, but my wife broke it in a bunch of pieces. it was expensive too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks alot bro, that sucks bout your blazer , im hoping to hav mine done sometyme soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 16 2010, 02:21 AM~16625126
> *Got the front and rear bumper pans on the stang. Interior is done too along wit the chassis. Should hav it done in a couple dayz.
> 
> 
> ...


wetttttttttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks mr lowrider. Heres the stang about 97% done. Jus need to add small items and this one can b done and on its way :biggrin: 









































Comments welcomed


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice job wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Ron


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 20 2010, 12:27 AM~16667047
> *nice job wes
> *


2X  :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 19 2010, 09:27 PM~16667047
> *nice job wes
> *


X2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Good job. Keep it up. 


Jaguar SuperCharger


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Havent posted on some projects for awhile so i figured Id show where the current projects are at in the shop.

64 Chevy truck almost ready for paint









67 VW truck, stil has body work to b done but a couple weeks away from paint (Hopefully)









GMC mini truck buildoff project 

















Backburner blazer LOL









And overall shop pic


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Wes.Can't wait to see color on the 64.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 21 2010, 08:32 PM~16683478
> *Lookin good Wes.Can't wait to see color on the 64.
> *


Thanks bro I hope to have it in color by the end of the week. Build tyme cut in half cuz i started bak to college last week :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Even wit most my day cut I still managed to get some progress made on th vw. Made the front wheel tubs and cut the seat down to b able to fit it in between. Also pretty much finished smoothing the chassis out. soon will have paint and detail paint on the motor :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Your VW truck is baddass Frame! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Feb 23 2010, 09:37 PM~16707588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

vw is lookin good...dont forget to round off the corner on the seat lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 24 2010, 05:53 AM~16709534
> *vw is lookin good...dont forget to round off the corner on the seat lol
> *


Haha thanx bro yea ive already added some styrene to it lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Low


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good in here....I say open the doors on the VW...

Keep the updates coming...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Feb 24 2010, 09:57 PM~16718615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Mike I had thought about that but stil have alot of fab work left on the body, no tyme for extra wit opening the door , thanks for the imput


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

after lookin at the VW your building, im takin my dodge a different way..slipped a set of 1109s under last night... :0 we'll see.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 25 2010, 02:13 PM~16724241
> *after lookin at the VW your building, im takin my dodge a different way..slipped a set of 1109s under last night... :0  we'll see.
> *


Haha on the little red wagon one???


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yea...looks better than the stock hubs i got on it...but thats a build on down the line. I got paint on 3 different ones right now 2 finished and another just started plus im now building frames for customers....busy enuf i should have a second job at this hobby. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got a rollin chassis for the 64 with the exception of the motor and driveshaft. hop to have it in color nxt week sometyme :biggrin: 
















hard to c but bags r in place


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass bro!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice framework


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 25 2010, 10:23 PM~16729954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 25 2010, 11:08 PM~16729792
> *Got a rollin chassis for the 64 with the exception of the motor and driveshaft. hop to have it in color nxt week sometyme  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats bad ass bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Feb 25 2010, 10:34 PM~16730073
> *:wow:
> :wow: thats bad ass bro
> *


Haha thanks Mike


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

yep thats bad ass !!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:40 PM~16730123
> *yep thats bad ass !!!!
> *


Appreciate it bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome work. :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 25 2010, 10:53 PM~16730273
> *Awesome work.  :0
> *


Thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 26 2010, 02:08 AM~16729792
> *Got a rollin chassis for the 64 with the exception of the motor and driveshaft. hop to have it in color nxt week sometyme  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin badass


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 26 2010, 05:03 AM~16731466
> *fuckin badass
> *


X2!! Very well build chassis!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 26 2010, 02:08 AM~16729792
> *Got a rollin chassis for the 64 with the exception of the motor and driveshaft. hop to have it in color nxt week sometyme  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






this is gonna be real fly bro! i like it alot


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Feb 26 2010, 04:03 AM~16731466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comps everyone. I must b in a chassis buildin mode cuz i decided to do one for one of my past builds, along with a complete rebuild :biggrin: :0. Stay tuned


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 8 2009, 10:59 PM~14419740
> *Got pics of the completed Nova, as of a little while ago it is done. Hell of a long day getting it done but I think the results were worth it  :biggrin:  Let me kno your opinions
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMMMNNN i need to get me another one of these kits i had on fully set up drag racing but it had an accident and broke into 3 pieces!!! check it out on my post


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 25 2010, 11:08 PM~16729792
> *Got a rollin chassis for the 64 with the exception of the motor and driveshaft. hop to have it in color nxt week sometyme  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you did a :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: job on frame ,looks gr8


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IllTemperedRidez_@Feb 26 2010, 03:17 PM~16735830
> *DAAAAMMMNNN i need to get me another one of these kits i had on fully set up drag racing but it had an accident and broke into 3 pieces!!! check it out on my post
> *


I saw that one u had bro, thing was sik layed out with those rear slicks


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Feb 26 2010, 03:19 PM~16735856
> *you did a  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: job on frame ,looks gr8
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

haha thanks id like to do another one lol you got any pics of a s10tube chassic i need ideas for my sonoma im buildin


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

wel heres the bild that will b getting a facelift. Ya'll member my 97 dodge ram that was my second truck i did, and the first wit a fully fabed sheetmetal bed. ALl that is going to b done to it is fix the body work thats starting to show through (jus used bondo to fill stuff in at the tyme  :uh, and this tyme around a full custom frame will b built. Everything else will b kept, wit jus colors being changed :biggrin: :biggrin:, should b a quick turn around 
















































After deconstruction lol :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IllTemperedRidez_@Feb 26 2010, 04:05 PM~16736223
> *haha thanks id like to do another one lol you got any pics of a s10tube chassic i need ideas for my sonoma im buildin
> *


Yea bro heres a couple pics of one that I replicated awhile bak, hope this helps
















ANd how mine looked 
















Little motivation for ya


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: That chassis & suspension work is killer bro.  :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Feb 26 2010, 04:29 PM~16736415
> *:wow:  That chassis & suspension work is killer bro.   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that ram is nice what color u gonna change it to?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 26 2010, 05:09 PM~16736814
> *that ram is nice what color u gonna change it to?
> *


dont kno jus yet, mayb something darker


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looks killer wes another awsome job u going to the fff show at lake parris fairgrounds in sun march 14


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

64 is lookin sik Wes.Can't wait to see the overhaul on the ram.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs+Feb 26 2010, 05:55 PM~16737148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeremy


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Wel the dodge is in primer and alittle mud lol. These pics r from earlier today. The only new body work mod that i made was to fill in the exhasut tip holes in the rollpan. 

What it looked like after sandin the old paint
















the filler plate on the rollpan








I plan to have it lay completely out this tyme


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looks good already...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn didnt waste no time lol....have you been workin on the build off truck any?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Feb 26 2010, 11:15 PM~16739724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yea. I have been doing alot of sanding to the mini. I wanted to start on the frame, i need more styrene , but have some shows coming up and need to save money :uh: so it'l have to wait for a bit


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Decided to smooth out the front bumper to give it alittle different look as well. 








after about 10 mins lol








also shaved the lower valence to allow the front to lay flat. Correct me if Im wrong but dont the dodges hav about this amount of camber?? :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i think your dead on with the camber, hard to tuck anything with those damned fenders. Like the shaved bumper look, i did that with a VTS i built way back.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 27 2010, 02:57 PM~16743534
> *i think your dead on with the camber, hard to tuck anything with those damned fenders.  Like the shaved bumper look, i did that with a VTS i built way back.
> *


Thanks bro yea, thats y the font didnt lay out last tyme cuz of the fenders, and i didnt camber the wheels either lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN MAN YOUR WORK IS FUCKIN SICK


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2010, 03:36 PM~16743800
> *DAMN MAN YOUR WORK IS FUCKIN SICK
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 27 2010, 07:46 PM~16743861
> *Thanks bro  :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Made a killing at MOdelfest show in ventura today :biggrin: Total of 6 awards (1 first, 3 seconds, and 2 thirds)
























































and of course came bak wit a couple kits lol :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on the wins Wes!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 28 2010, 08:58 PM~16755539
> *Congrats on the wins Wes!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats on the wins wes and nice score on them kits as well


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats Wes and one hell of a score!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Feb 28 2010, 09:20 PM~16755861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

what did u get Second place in?

:angel:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 1 2010, 12:36 AM~16755221
> *Made a killing at MOdelfest show in ventura today  :biggrin: Total of 6 awards (1 first, 3 seconds, and 2 thirds)
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 1 2010, 10:33 AM~16760577
> *what did u get Second place in?
> 
> :angel:
> *


HAHAHAHA funny bro  2nds STREET MACHINE :biggrin: , trucks, and out of box (mustang), 3rds where STREET MACHINE and trucks, and first was Street ROds.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 02:24 PM~16762587
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great job...wish I could of been there....I'm going to try to make it to Riverside on the 20th, only problem is....since that show I've only finished 1 ride, so thats all I get to take.... :tears:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 1 2010, 07:10 PM~16765634
> *Great job...wish I could of been there....I'm going to try to make it to Riverside on the 20th, only problem is....since that show I've only finished 1 ride, so thats all I get to take....  :tears:
> *


Thanks bro, it was a good show.

Im sure watever u bring though will be a winner though bro, u got some crazy skillz


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 1 2010, 08:15 PM~16765672
> *Thanks bro, it was a good show.
> 
> Im sure watever u bring though will be a winner though bro, u got some crazy skillz
> *


Thanks...I just feel like I have a lot of ideas, just finishing them is tough...and with another baby coming at the end of April, it's not getting any easier...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

congrats on the wins and nice score on the kits


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Mar 1 2010, 07:20 PM~16765752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro HOpe to build some of them soon lol


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

way to rock it wes as always u should head up to my show 60 miles north of bakerfield show is called dangerzone and its in visalia last year we had 1200 rides and u can get alot of ideas at the show 6 bucks for a car load if u want flier i can post one for u


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 1 2010, 07:47 PM~16766128
> *way to rock it wes as always u should head up to my show 60 miles north of bakerfield show is called dangerzone and its in visalia last year we had 1200 rides and u can get alot of ideas at the show 6 bucks for a car load if u want flier i can post one  for u
> *


Id have to look into it. Pm me the flyer :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CONGRATS BRO!! NICE TO SEE YOUR RIDES IN PERSON!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 1 2010, 08:15 PM~16766543
> *CONGRATS BRO!! NICE TO SEE YOUR RIDES IN PERSON!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

A BRO , GREAT JOB ON THE AWARDS :biggrin: , YOU DID AWESOME ......


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 06:24 PM~16762587
> *:biggrin:
> *


Outstanding bro. keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62+Mar 2 2010, 03:15 PM~16774360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brothers :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

small update on the dodge. Almost ready for paint, jus a few imperfections to smooth out. started on the frame too

























comments welcomed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 5 2010, 07:41 PM~16809510
> *Nice bro.
> *


Thanks Low


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ram lookin good i like the bare ass lol


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looks good wes great job man


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Mar 5 2010, 08:11 PM~16809758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

wtf point taken away for no taillights how many show trucks u c with taillights thats why they call it CUSTOM cars........ HELLO  keep no light it looks cleaner only a crazy minitrucker has no lights hahah :thumbsup: : :yes:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 5 2010, 08:54 PM~16810147
> *wtf point taken away for no taillights how many show trucks u c with taillights thats why they call it CUSTOM cars........ HELLO  keep no light it looks cleaner only a crazy minitrucker has no lights hahah  :thumbsup:  :  :yes:
> *


Hahaha yea bro I kno. Im keeping the smoothe look for sure  :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds are coming along nicely Wes.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comps guys, should have more updates today :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Rams lookin good Wes.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 6 2010, 12:41 PM~16813921
> *Rams lookin good Wes.
> *


X2  NICE WES


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 5 2010, 11:15 PM~16809304
> *small update on the dodge. Almost ready for paint, jus a few imperfections to smooth out. started on the frame too
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Ram is lookin sick Wes!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Mar 6 2010, 12:41 PM~16813921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys really appreciate all the comps


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well another update this tyme on the vw. got the side panels as smooth as I can on the inside, and added the back panel. started filling that in as well. Gotta try and get it n paint this week, only 2 weeks left b4 the show :uh: 

























And finished the front suspension on the dodge. I hope the camber looks realistic and not to exagerated. Started on a new floor and center console too

































:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn you killing that ram!!!!!!!!!!!!badass work once again


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice ram wes. That v dub lookin smooth too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Mar 6 2010, 09:20 PM~16817152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Low its been a long process to get it that way lol


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

dude nice work wes what show is in 2 weeks cause fff show is this sun 14th


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 7 2010, 07:53 PM~16823664
> *dude nice work wes what show is in 2 weeks cause fff show is this sun 14th
> *


Its the Citrus Nationals in Riverside :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well did well at another show in pasadena today, IPMS one 
First and second in lowrider for my 55, and Courier (no trucks class and that was the closest I could put them in lol) and third in hotrod for the 48 Ford









Picked these up too. Got the New re-issue of the 37 Ford truck for 12 bucks!!!! :biggrin: And the 70 Superbird, can u tell I like Mopars lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 8 2010, 12:28 AM~16824101
> *Well did well at another show in pasadena today, IPMS one
> First and second in lowrider for my 55, and Courier (no trucks class and that was the closest I could put them in lol) and third in hotrod for the 48 Ford
> 
> ...






congrats bro! and them plaques are serious! for sure!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice jewelry! :biggrin: i just saw that kit, but not for that price..nice steal!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

congrats on the wins


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Mar 7 2010, 08:29 PM~16824116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian, I figured I couldnt get a better deal on it. I already have an idea for it too


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 7 2010, 08:32 PM~16824163
> *congrats on the wins
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha, i dont doubt that. in a weird way, do those trophys look like ashtrays? or is it just me?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on the wins Wes.Nice score as well.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 7 2010, 08:35 PM~16824193
> *haha, i dont doubt that.  in a weird way, do those trophys look like ashtrays?  or is it just me?
> *


Hahaha naw its jus the angle the pic was taken. They are flat faced, I think they called them Ice sculptures LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 7 2010, 08:35 PM~16824198
> *Congrats on the wins Wes.Nice score as well.
> *


Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahhh..cool. In any case.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 7 2010, 08:39 PM~16824247
> *ahhh..cool.  In any case.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yupp something alittle different :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Small pic of the new floor and console for the Ram


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score Wes, and congrats bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2010, 09:37 PM~16824783
> *Nice score Wes, and congrats bro
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 8 2010, 01:37 AM~16824783
> *Nice score Wes, and congrats bro
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 7 2010, 09:28 PM~16824101
> *Well did well at another show in pasadena today, IPMS one
> First and second in lowrider for my 55, and Courier (no trucks class and that was the closest I could put them in lol) and third in hotrod for the 48 Ford
> 
> ...


Good job at the show....Thanks for the heads up on it too....you should of said something, more of us would of gone....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Mar 8 2010, 05:22 PM~16831353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad on that one bro  , I didnt find out until sat. nite, really last min

thanks though


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

way to go again wes good job


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 8 2010, 06:30 PM~16831440
> *Good job at the show....Thanks for the heads up on it too....you should of said something, more of us would of gone....
> *



guess he didn't want us going Mike............. :scrutinize:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 8 2010, 07:03 PM~16832642
> *guess he didn't want us going Mike............. :scrutinize:
> *


Thought u went to merced this past weekend???....like i said my bad


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 8 2010, 08:18 PM~16832871
> *Thought u went to merced this past weekend???....like i said my bad
> *



just giving you a hard time, had to work on saturday..


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 8 2010, 07:26 PM~16832997
> *just giving you a hard time, had to work on saturday..
> *


All good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 7 2010, 10:57 PM~16824405
> *Small pic of the new floor and console for the Ram
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Wes.Can you posta close up pick of the front section of the rams suspension?I just want to see how you did it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2010, 07:12 PM~16841471
> *Lookin good Wes.Can you posta close up pick of the front section of the rams suspension?I just want to see how you did it.
> *



X2... :happysad:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NOt much to the front end on the dodge. I used the upper control arms and fabed up some lower sheet ones, Bottom wont b ceen. Ant the spindle hubs are from the dodge as well


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

COuple updates on the vw and 64.Even wit the close deadline i decided to add a rollpan to the 64. I think it looks better than the rear bumper. Hope to have it in paint tomorroe :happysad:.

















Mocked the vw up wit the bumpers. They lay flat but the center portion of the body is raised alittle. LMK what u think, dont really hav tyme to fill in the holes for them :uh: 

























And on the dodge i cut the bench seat and capped the main parts to make the buckets
before








after


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

dude the vw looks sick so far good job man


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lots of building goin on...me likey! looks good overall wes!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that vw is badass i love how the bumpers are on the ground to...what you gonna do for the paint?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1+Mar 11 2010, 05:39 AM~16858420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its gonna b a two tone, HOK galaxy grey on the bottom and HOK lapis blue or oriental kandy on top


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice work bro! i want that vw truck!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 11 2010, 11:32 AM~16861024
> *nice work bro! i want that vw truck!
> *


lol idk bout that bro :cheesy:  thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 11 2010, 11:37 AM~16861098
> *lol idk bout that bro  :cheesy:   thanks
> *


ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well was gonna update with pics but photobucket has probs again :uh: :uh:. Anyway the 64 was painted and flat cleared today, have to re clear the bed cuz of small runs  :uh:. And the VW is ready for paint tomorroe :biggrin:. Lastly I made the frame design for the dodge and am now working on getting that into paint :biggrin: 

Hope to post pics sometyme tomorroe :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!! 
Use the image uploader since photoshitter is having problems


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i uploaded like 16 less than an hour ago on PB..no problem


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres the pics

The dullcote wasnt sprayed in these photos but it looks the same with it in the other pics lol.
















and the frame, setup wil b bags on axle, I wil make plates for the second set of hoops.

























comments welcomed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass brother. :0 

That frame is sweet.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i like the framework


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

frames lookin awesome bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Mar 11 2010, 11:54 PM~16867698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro

Well after fixing the run in the dullcote and reclearing it, the shiny spots where I got rid of the runs dont match the rest :uh:. Gonna have to repaint the bed with color and dullcote :angry: :uh: :uh:, and gotta fix a crack in on the side of the hood. NOt a good day


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Both look sik Wes.Wheres the logo on the 64?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 12 2010, 05:22 PM~16874307
> *Both look sik Wes.Wheres the logo on the 64?
> *


Thanks bro, couldnt find anything that would work . Got a 1960 that I can do up like that later on though :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

puttin in some nice work wes always thinkin out side of the box bro nice work brother


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 12 2010, 09:29 PM~16876966
> *puttin in some nice work wes always thinkin out side of the box bro nice work brother
> *


Thanks Ronnie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Had a blast out at the forbidden fantasy truck show in Perris today. Big thanks to MO Customs, cool hangin out wit ya today bro. Il hav some picz up tomorroe sometyme guys  :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

hey man, i just realised i have the same dodge truck, yours looks much nicer then mine!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Mar 15 2010, 02:42 AM~16893424
> *hey man, i just realised i have the same dodge truck, yours looks much nicer then mine!
> *


Seems to b alot of them showing up now lol, thanks for the comp bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 That is pretty sick bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 15 2010, 02:09 PM~16897360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM that is sik bro, how much did they want for it???? :biggrin: 

Thanks ElRafa


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 12 2010, 12:31 AM~16867509
> *Heres the pics
> 
> The dullcote wasnt sprayed in these photos but it looks the same with it in the other pics lol.
> ...



looking good Wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 15 2010, 06:32 PM~16899628
> *looking good Wes
> *


Thanks AL


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

yep took wes on the backstage aspect of a real truck show he met some heavy hitters in the seen mike low lux alexander, arron at chasis by arron and scooby from notrunal with the lifted green dodge dully, dirty and dooder from AA acrophobia, had a blast with wes and man he laugh his ass off too and be on the lookout for upcomming frames from wes i think ill call it chasis by wes. his motto would be and same as mine dont be braggin if your BODY any draggin, rock on man hope to c u at danger zone show good luck in riverside


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 15 2010, 08:24 PM~16901080
> *yep took wes on the backstage aspect of a real truck show he met some heavy hitters in the seen mike low lux alexander, arron at chasis by arron and scooby from notrunal with the lifted green dodge dully, dirty and dooder from AA acrophobia, had a blast with wes and man he laugh his ass off too and be on the lookout for upcomming frames from wes i think ill call it chasis by wes. his motto would be and same as mine dont be braggin if your BODY any draggin, rock on man hope to c u at danger zone show good luck in riverside
> *


Definately want to be there bro, thanks again for showing me around, Everyone is cool in my book, and hope to join in on the scene soon too. And u kno how I do on the Frames bro :biggrin: lol, I think ya'll are gonna have to start calling it "Scale" chassis by Wes lol. Be on the lookout for some in the future


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cool deal. yeah, youll enjoy it, it gets to be weirdly insane with the mods, and the ways to do it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 15 2010, 08:45 PM~16901449
> *cool deal.  yeah, youll enjoy it, it gets to be weirdly insane with the mods, and the ways to do it.
> *


Ive wanted to get in the scene since i was like 12, Which wasnt that long ago lol, I got the truck jus need the money to do wat i want to do  :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah..yeap, know that damn feeling all too well


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 15 2010, 09:38 PM~16902150
> *hah..yeap, know that damn feeling all too well
> *


Yep, another thing would b the insurance :uh:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 15 2010, 08:41 PM~16901385
> *Definately want to be there bro, thanks again for showing me around, Everyone is cool in my book, and hope to join in on the scene soon too. And u kno how I do on the Frames bro  :biggrin: lol, I think ya'll are gonna have to start calling it "Scale" chassis by Wes lol. Be on the lookout for some in the future
> *


where did you go? sounds like fun. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Mar 15 2010, 09:46 PM~16902285
> *where did you go? sounds like fun. lol
> *


Forbbien Fantasy show in Perris CA


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

yesterday? i went there too. coulda met you, lol. my homie took 3rd place for street stock.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Mar 15 2010, 09:51 PM~16902362
> *yesterday? i went there too. coulda met you, lol. my homie took 3rd place for street stock.
> *


Yupp dam bro, Dont kno if ya saw someone with bleached hair and a long goatee lol if ya did it was me :biggrin:. Thats cool


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 15 2010, 09:56 PM~16902407
> *Yupp dam bro, Dont kno if ya saw someone with bleached hair and a long goatee lol if ya did it was me  :biggrin:. Thats cool
> *


nah. didnt see that guy. lol. i looked at all the trucks but i stopped when i was about to get to nokturnal. got to hot so i retreatd back to da canopy. lol. did u stay for the trophies? dat australian fool that kept on winning shit was funny.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Mar 15 2010, 09:59 PM~16902444
> *nah. didnt see that guy. lol. i looked at all the trucks but i stopped when i was about to get to nokturnal. got to hot so i retreatd back to da canopy. lol. did u stay for the trophies? dat australian fool that kept on winning shit was funny.
> *


nah left about 230. Wat canopy were u at, did u hav a ride there?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 15 2010, 05:35 PM~16899109
> *DAM that is sik bro, how much did they want for it????  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks ElRafa
> *


shit. I just ran across that pic in a cali swap meat topic. U guys got all the good shit over there on the west. :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 15 2010, 10:05 PM~16902514
> *shit.  I just ran across that pic in a cali swap meat topic.  U guys got all the good shit over there on the west.  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


Hahaha we sure do :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres the vw all painted and cleared. HOK oriental kandy blue over glaxay grey two tone. Il post the outside pics later :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

good !!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 17 2010, 06:11 PM~16920437
> * good !!!
> 
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 17 2010, 06:01 PM~16920357
> *Heres the vw all painted and cleared. HOK oriental kandy blue over glaxay grey two tone. Il post the outside pics later  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: the shine from the light reflection burned my eyes!! came out nice as hell!!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

dude wes shit man fmr......fuck me running man that is sick thats it im driveing 3.5-4 hrs for u to paint my stuff


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Paint looks really good Wes....


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

yo sdkid u need to roll up to my truck/car show next weekend called dangerzone an hour north of bakersfield last year 1200 show rides








ask wes framm dragger how does the shirts look haha


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

paint looks good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Mar 17 2010, 06:25 PM~16920592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn vw came out nice i like the colors and looks excellent


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 17 2010, 07:31 PM~16921322
> *damn vw came out nice i like the colors and looks excellent
> *


Thanks bro i really appreciate it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres some outside pics


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats sick!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

ahhhhhh shinny! NICE!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Mar 17 2010, 09:15 PM~16922751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys Glad to have the paint done :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Few pics from Forbidden Fantasies

















































Il hav more soon


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

VW looks awesome Wes.Keep the pics of the show comin too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 17 2010, 09:35 PM~16922966
> *VW looks awesome Wes.Keep the pics of the show comin too.
> *


Thanks Jeremy, will do


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 17 2010, 09:13 PM~16922724
> *Heres some outside pics
> 
> 
> ...


Oooweeee!!! Very nice Frame! :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 17 2010, 10:04 PM~16923348
> *Oooweeee!!! Very nice Frame! :wow:
> *


Haha thanks JImbo


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

VW looks sweet Wes, you gonna have it put together in time?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 17 2010, 10:55 PM~16923928
> *VW looks sweet Wes, you gonna have it put together in time?
> *


Yea I hope so. Jus have to paint the seat and dash, put the headlight buckets and lights n, wheels and bumpers. Prolly gonna b finished friday night :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 17 2010, 11:15 PM~16924111
> *Yea I hope so. Jus have to paint the seat and dash, put the headlight buckets and lights n, wheels and bumpers. Prolly gonna b finished friday night  :uh:
> *



always.....lol, glue still has to be fresh when u put it on the table......... :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 18 2010, 06:13 AM~16922724
> *Heres some outside pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice paint work brother. :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Mar 17 2010, 11:22 PM~16924177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin badass in here man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE PAINT WORK WES, AND THOSE LAYED OUT TRUCKS ARE FUKKIN SIKK!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn that vw is rawwwwwwwww as fuck


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comps guys. Il b posting more from the show in a little bit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 18 2010, 11:38 PM~16932275
> *Thanks for the comps  guys. Il b posting more from the show in a little bit
> *


Ill be rite here waiting sir...... :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL here u go


























































I do have more and will post, but the suspension ones i took r confedential LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

isnt that Acrophobia's old truck called *white nasty* in the second pic? That truck always stunned me when it was laid out...but im thinkin it was a crew cab instead.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuckin nice....I hope you took some pics of 1973-1987 c10 trucks


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Mar 18 2010, 09:02 PM~16932605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think i did of a couple il have them up sometyme tomorroe, along wit some of my 64 chevy (model lol)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 19 2010, 12:53 AM~16933234
> *Not sure didnt look at the markings on it, prolly is though
> I think i did of a couple il have them up sometyme tomorroe, along wit some of my 64 chevy (model lol)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:worship: :h5: :rimshot: :boink:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

let mo customs help out a bro with some pics of fff show
















































dooder from AA blue silver chevy








































last but not least my cuz mike alexander from mini truckin mag
























:roflmao: :thumbsup: :guns: :wave: :h5: :drama:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Mike :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hell yah! more frame pics please!!! :naughty: got some ideas goin already!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 19 2010, 07:59 PM~16941405
> *hell yah! more frame pics please!!!  :naughty:  got some ideas goin already!!
> *


Haha sorry bro u'l have to get the rest of MO's frame pics lol. Keeping mine on the DL lol :naughty:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

good luck in riverside wes kick sum ass tell chris i said whats up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Mike did ok today :biggrin:. will post pics of the winnings and findings tomorroe


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 18 2010, 10:59 PM~16932565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I keep coming back for this truck !


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 20 2010, 10:28 PM~16949597
> *I keep coming back for this truck !
> *


Haha :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

more from fff show


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

not same truck rear frame set up on a 68 chevy c10


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 21 2010, 01:09 PM~16952224
> *more from fff show
> 
> 
> ...


damn this bitch is hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok heres my winnings from yesterdays show

First place was for the recently finished 64 chevy in Looks good in suede
And 3rd was for the 70 chevelle in Street Machine/Prostreet










Managed to pick up a couple things too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Couple pics of the finished 64 and the VW (at the show)

































and the 68 roadrunner is coming bak to the bench. Thinkn bout using these, hav a idea though :biggrin: stay tuned


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

congrats 

like that 64 and v dub a lot 


nice work


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 21 2010, 04:46 PM~16954510
> *congrats
> 
> like that 64 and v dub a lot
> ...


Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 21 2010, 05:14 PM~16954308
> *Ok heres my winnings from yesterdays show
> 
> First place was for the recently finished 64 chevy in Looks good in suede
> ...


 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice score Wes and winnings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats on the builds.  A lot of nice work in here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 21 2010, 08:16 PM~16954702
> *Congrats on the builds.   A lot of nice work in here.
> *





X-2 :biggrin: sick work bro, and congrats


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Str8 up propz wes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HEY WES GOOD SCORE AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY , CONGRATS ARE IN ORDER .....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Managed to pick up a couple things too :biggrin: :biggrin: 








[/quote]



take good care of my wagon.............


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> :0


Thanks bro 



> Congrats on the builds.  A lot of nice work in here.


Appreciate it 



> X-2 :biggrin: sick work bro, and congrats


Thanks Jeff



> Str8 up propz wes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :biggrin:   



> HEY WES GOOD SCORE AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY , CONGRATS ARE IN ORDER .....


Appreciate it homie



> Managed to pick up a couple things too :biggrin: :biggrin:


take good care of my wagon.............
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no problem. hey i saw that u got another one yesterday too lol :wow:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Both builds look good Wes.
Nice score as well.
Congrats on the wins.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

way to go wes killing the compedators


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Mar 21 2010, 08:00 PM~16955939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

they both came out sick and congrats on the wins...u forgot the gas cap on the 64 lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 09:56 PM~16957454
> *they both came out sick and congrats on the wins...u forgot the gas cap on the 64 lol
> *


Thanks bro. There actually no chrome piece to place there lol. Jus decided to leave it same color :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's my twist for the rims, and to get the look I wanted. Dedcided to cut the centers and make them deep dish in the rear, still have some sanding work to do and they'll be complete, their color will b flat black. Fist tyme doing this :cheesy: 
this is wat it started as








after i cut the centers








End result :biggrin: :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahhh..nice! ive got that same set and actually never thought of deep dishin em. Shit i may have to try that Wes! Would outfit the 66 'stang they're goin on really good!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 22 2010, 12:49 PM~16962753
> *ahhh..nice!  ive got that same set and actually never thought of deep dishin em.  Shit i may have to try that Wes!  Would outfit the 66 'stang they're goin on really good!!
> *


Thanks, ive had that set for over a yr and figured wat the hell lol. They are a bitch though to make cuz of the multi spokes


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, id imagine they would be. Ill put mine in the vice & cut it out with thread..see if that works better or worse.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Glad I could inspire others lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol, it didnt take much bro! Id rather cut these up than my $30 resin/billet spun set. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 22 2010, 01:40 PM~16963307
> *lol, it didnt take much bro!  Id rather cut these up than my $30 resin/billet spun set. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Dam, ya i would want to do the same :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Gonna b getting somethings to start working on the Roadrunner this weekend, but in the mean time i wanted to do another out of the box build (I kno rite WTF), all i could find was 2 imports and i chose this one as it has been sitting for the longest :biggrin: 

Last import I did I won a buildoff so lets c how this one goes, D1 GrandPrix Silvia drift car, And yes all those decals will b on the model lol :wow: :wow:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cant wait to see progress pics


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

those are so badass to build man! i was tempted to get anotehr one, i built the chaser and build it as a streeted version. Good luck with it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Brian, Ive nvr built one of these kits b4.

I managed to get it in primer today, these pics are from earlier. It made it eaiser to glue the side skirts, rear bumper, and rear flares on for painting


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

what color u goin to paint the siliva wes?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 27 2010, 09:06 AM~17016042
> *what color u goin to paint the siliva wes?
> *


Gonna try to find something close to wats on the box. The decals dont look good with certain colors


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

duplicolor has some engine paint thats similar maby a lil brighter i think its grabber green


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tip bro  

got the Chassis all done today, not much to it and there is no motor so it was simple. when I monuted it to the body I didnt like how hig it was, its has springs and suspension moves up and down too. 
Before suspension was lowered








After, I chose to leave it like this, although now suspension doesnt move :uh: but i think it looks 10 times better









Also those r the rims that came with it, idk if i should leave them or paint them???

What do u guys think :dunno:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> looks freakin killer...what color is the paint?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> > looks freakin killer...what color is the paint?
> 
> 
> Thanks bro, Its tamiya light blue peral TS-58 with trstor dullcote (flat) clear


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do u have any pics of how u did the frame i was just wondering.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 27 2010, 05:27 PM~17018774
> *do u have any pics of how u did the frame i was just wondering.
> *


 Jus wats a few pages back on that, dont really have any of when i was constructing it :happysad:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 27 2010, 08:09 PM~17018676
> *Thanks bro, Its tamiya light blue peral TS-58 with trstor dullcote (flat) clear
> *


I need them whitewalls Wes. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

stick to imports Wes, your trucks are just ok.......have something for you soon...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

gotta love the work in this thread. Keep it up bro :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Mar 27 2010, 06:26 PM~17019147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Florin


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 27 2010, 09:43 PM~17020593
> *
> Oh hell kno lol. dont make me pull out a secret weapon  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> *



u know I'm just giving u shit because you know what truck project I can bring out next year......  

or maybe by the end of the year if everything goes right...

Silvia looking good Wes....you gonna go with the green on the box? would look sick.... :0


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

way to go wes building some bad ass shit man missed u at the show we had 1020 show vehicles some of the post should be up soon on web sites like socalcustoms and truck run.net


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Mar 28 2010, 07:07 AM~17022248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, I wish i couldve gone , Il b looking for the pics online soon


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres a sample pic of the color for the silvia, its HOK neon green, not as yellowish in person, pic doesnt do justice :biggrin: 









And heres a pic of a practice body i used to test a custom color mix, body is a 77 monte wit HOK lapis and oriental blue mix, still working on it 









Coments welcomed


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU KNOW I WOULD LIKE THIS COLOR , IT LOOKS NICE AND DEEP ?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 28 2010, 08:25 PM~17027928
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU KNOW I WOULD LIKE THIS COLOR , IT LOOKS NICE AND DEEP ?
> *


Thanks bro, it has a deep shine lol


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

wes whats that web site for the pics?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are some nice colors bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 28 2010, 10:23 PM~17029700
> *Those are some nice colors bro!
> *


Thanks James :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Did a little more work on that mote test body. Its amazing how much shine u get out of polishing and buffing :0 :0 :biggrin: 








some outside shots

















comments welcomed, should have updates on the other projects soon


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

hmm shiney loks bad ass wes


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

monte looks good and the green looks pretty close to the box


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs+Apr 2 2010, 08:24 AM~17074937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys I appreciate it


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

do i see a lowrider comin out of this :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 2 2010, 11:47 AM~17076742
> *do i see a lowrider comin out of this  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hahaha idk bro, missing a few parts from it, for now its jus a color test body :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bad ass flake in that blue!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 2 2010, 12:13 PM~17076958
> *Bad ass flake in that blue!
> *


Thanks Siim its from the oriental blue kandy that i mixed with the lapis blue


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

nice shine right there and the color for that silvia is looking sick as hell


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Apr 2 2010, 06:50 PM~17080379
> *nice shine right there and the color for that silvia is looking sick as hell
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Jus picked up the new model cars contest issue, and I made it in with 3 of my rides :biggrin:, first tyme in the mag


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Wes.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

X2 And that 48 looks sweet.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work man, definatly deserving. wish there was good shows here to get mine in the mags.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 3 2010, 07:35 PM~17087957
> *Jus picked up the new model cars contest issue, and I made it in with 3 of my rides  :biggrin:, first tyme in the mag
> 
> 
> ...


kick ass bro!! u jus finished that cameo 2 huh?! :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Apr 3 2010, 07:44 PM~17088004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys I appreciate that alot. Hock your thinkin of the 64, the 55 is retired now, I did that almost a year ago now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats bro.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

congrates wes once agin great job when i grow u i wanna be like you man hahaha lmso


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 3 2010, 07:35 PM~17087957
> *Jus picked up the new model cars contest issue, and I made it in with 3 of my rides  :biggrin:, first tyme in the mag
> 
> 
> ...



congrats Wes, who else made it in the Mag? haven't picked up my sisse yet


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. Al, u made it, so did MKD, alyssa (C Man's daugther) and a few others, havent really gone through it yet :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 3 2010, 08:11 PM~17088228
> *Thanks guys I appreciate that alot. Hock your thinkin of the 64, the 55 is retired now, I did that almost a year ago now
> *


no, im thinkin of a cameo! musta been in another thread, same color and all! :wow: either way, congrats!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 3 2010, 08:40 PM~17088466
> *no, im thinkin of a cameo! musta been in another thread, same color and all!  :wow: either way, congrats!
> *


Dam really?? not a whole lot out there like mine lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Some pics from a local car show today thought ya'll mite like :biggrin: 
















































































692 cui at 1152 hp :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice pics and congrats on the mag :thumbsup: . What shows are covered in that issue?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 3 2010, 09:05 PM~17088655
> *Nice pics and congrats on the mag :thumbsup: . What shows are covered in that issue?
> *


For us the Grand national roaderster show, desert scale classic, So cal nnl, San diego, and cactus classic, all from 09


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

way to go wes...better than any trophy eh? if im not mistaken im in that contest book with my 1/16th mustang..atlanta show.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 4 2010, 08:04 AM~17091328
> *way to go wes...better than any trophy eh?  if im not mistaken im in that contest book with my 1/16th mustang..atlanta show.
> *


I think u are bro :biggrin:, and yea its better than a trophy :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats bro on the mag coverage


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17093901
> *congrats bro on the mag coverage
> *


Thanks Ron


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 3 2010, 07:35 PM~17087957
> *Jus picked up the new model cars contest issue, and I made it in with 3 of my rides  :biggrin:, first tyme in the mag
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats cool congrats man


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 3 2010, 07:35 PM~17087957
> *Jus picked up the new model cars contest issue, and I made it in with 3 of my rides  :biggrin:, first tyme in the mag
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet builds! Congrats on the mag coverage!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats Wes on the coverage!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Apr 5 2010, 05:32 PM~17104523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys I appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Some updates on the Ram. Got the paint finished and polished out, smooth as glass :0 . THe color is another custom mix of HOK galaxy grey and lapis blue. Hope to have more on this soon :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good bro :wow: what did you polish it out with?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ram looks good...i c the sycone waiting for its turn lol


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

that ram looks bad ass bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice color on the ram. :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Apr 10 2010, 03:33 AM~17151019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Low


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Ram looks good Wes. Made me stop by CoastAirbrush and pick up some supplies. 

Are you going to Del Mar tomarrow?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Apr 10 2010, 02:12 PM~17153185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Few teaser pics lol, got the front wheels permantly mounted, and waiting to clear the rear axle, should have a rollin chassis soon :biggrin: 
Comps welcomed


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lookin good Wes. Nice color.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2010, 03:04 PM~17203931
> *Lookin good Wes. Nice color.
> *


Thanks Grim, looks a thousand times better than b4 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ram looks badass what color is it exactly? lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 15 2010, 03:47 PM~17204314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Its a mix of HOK Lapis Blue and Galaxy Grey


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so, smoooove. Tons better than the way it was wes!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 15 2010, 08:28 PM~17207269
> *so, smoooove.  Tons better than the way it was wes!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Dodge looks clean bro cant wait to see it done :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 16 2010, 09:28 PM~17217512
> *Dodge looks clean bro cant wait to see it done :wow:
> *


Thanks kevin, me too lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dodge looks bad ass!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 16 2010, 09:32 PM~17217554
> *Dodge looks bad ass!!!
> *


Appreciate it bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u do some bad ass detail work bro'...awesome paint jobs as well. :thumbsup: keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 17 2010, 01:20 AM~17219144
> *u do some bad ass detail work bro'...awesome paint jobs as well. :thumbsup: keep up da good work...laterz.
> *


Thanks bro I appreciate that :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

dude bad ass i like how u did a little negative camber aka NC to the dodge and the pint what can i say wes kustoms


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Apr 17 2010, 03:03 PM~17222263
> *dude bad ass i like how u did a little negative camber aka NC to the dodge and the pint what can i say wes kustoms
> *


lol thanks Mike :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

The dodge looks way better in person bro.
but sometime soon i may have to take a truck and bust out some crazy fab work like you do just to give you some competion at the shows bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 18 2010, 04:47 PM~17229709
> *The dodge looks way better in person bro.
> but sometime soon i may have to take a truck and bust out some crazy fab work like you do just to give you some competion at the shows bro
> *


LOL thanks bro, I would like to c that  :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0

Watch out Wes....Undead is gonna get you.....wether it be at the Model bench, or with the chain that holds his wallet in his pocket......he will get you.... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Just playin...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 19 2010, 07:52 AM~17235372
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Watch out Wes....Undead is gonna get you.....wether it be at the Model bench, or with the chain that holds his wallet in his pocket......he will get you....
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 19 2010, 07:52 AM~17235372
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Watch out Wes....Undead is gonna get you.....wether it be at the Model bench, or with the chain that holds his wallet in his pocket......he will get you....
> ...


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: NAW :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

anybody want a Pizza?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 19 2010, 09:13 PM~17243085
> *anybody want a Pizza?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:  :sprint: :ugh:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well got some updates on the roadrunner, or on the motor at least lol. Painted it Hemi orange, and installed machined pulleys and a metalcast alternator (which has custom made brackets) belt is made from tape, still have to touch that up. First time using these so lmk what ya think


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good anymore metal goodies goin on it?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

:0 motor looks sick. details are realistic so far man!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Apr 21 2010, 08:43 PM~17265371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookz awesome Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 21 2010, 09:16 PM~17265949
> *Lookz awesome Wes.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 21 2010, 08:40 PM~17265299
> *Well got some updates on the roadrunner, or on the motor at least lol. Painted it Hemi orange, and installed machined pulleys and a metalcast alternator (which has custom made brackets) belt is made from tape, still have to touch that up. First time using these so lmk what ya think
> 
> 
> ...


tape was a good idea!! what about a rubber band?! i always thought about it but never tried?!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 21 2010, 09:37 PM~17266300
> *tape was a good idea!! what about a rubber band?! i always thought about it but never tried?!
> *


that can work too, u jus have to make sure its skinny enough


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Since the Mini buildoff has been taken alot of my time, I decided to put the silvia away for awhile. Here is where i stopped at. Il pick up on it again ltr  

























Also was alittle bored today and decided to paint a body. 67 chevelle silver base with peral green on top. :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint looks good Wes!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks bro il have some more pics ltr


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 23 2010, 10:36 PM~17286363
> *looks good
> *


appreciate it bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

engine looking good Wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 23 2010, 10:54 PM~17286531
> *engine looking good Wes
> *


Thanks Al


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

liking the color on that chevelle...lookin good wes


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

chevelle looks good and thats a bright green on the silvia


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Apr 24 2010, 06:39 AM~17287718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea its one of HOK's neon colors. thanks


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

got some of the foiling done on the chevelle sorry bout some of the unclear pics
















that does say super sport lol









And manged to finally take some pics of my display case for my models :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Does that display case have a door on it? If not, you gotta make a simple wood frame with a plexi glass window....otherwise the dust will kill those.....

Foil looks good also..


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 26 2010, 10:07 PM~17313574
> *Does that display case have a door on it?  If not, you gotta make a simple wood frame with a plexi glass window....otherwise the dust will kill those.....
> 
> Foil looks good also..
> *


Thanks bro, yea its got doors on both sides, both r glass


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 26 2010, 08:19 PM~17311859
> *got some of the foiling done on the chevelle sorry bout some of the unclear pics
> 
> 
> ...



looking good Wes. Nice display


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 27 2010, 05:29 AM~17315879
> *looking good Wes. Nice display
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 27 2010, 05:29 AM~17315879
> *looking good Wes. Nice display
> *


x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks brothers i appreciate that


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

chevelle is lookin good and thats a nice display case


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 27 2010, 11:34 AM~17318464
> *chevelle is lookin good and thats a nice display case
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 26 2010, 09:19 PM~17311859
> *got some of the foiling done on the chevelle sorry bout some of the unclear pics
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color on that chevell bro! cant wait to see it done!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Chevelle looks GREAT so far Frame! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

just send the Chevelle over to me Wes and i'll finish it for you


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64+Apr 27 2010, 04:49 PM~17321618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL thanks for the offer bro , foils done & its already in clear lol :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

lovin the chevelle an the colour, nice choice bro!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

come on Wes, trade you this one


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+Apr 28 2010, 12:35 AM~17327191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it everytime we got something similar being built lol :cheesy:, wat color is that?????


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Finally figured out the stance for the roadrunner, had to modify the front fenders to get the front wheels to tuck alittle. LMK wat ya think 








the inner fender on the left is still stock, right one has bee modified


















went to the Canoga park show yesterday and came bak wit these. No awards this tyme though :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice score i wish i could get ahold of one of those gmcs


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 3 2010, 05:01 PM~17377442
> *nice score i wish i could get ahold of one of those gmcs
> *


Thanks jake, and i got it for a steal.......10 bucks lol :0


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 3 2010, 01:25 PM~17375018
> *Finally figured out the stance for the roadrunner, had to modify the front fenders to get the front wheels to tuck alittle. LMK wat ya think
> 
> 
> ...




roadrunner is look sick... what rims are those?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 3 2010, 06:15 PM~17378240
> *roadrunner is look sick... what rims are those?
> *


Thanks bro. They are aoshima volk TE-37, painted black, cut and made deep dish in the rear


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 3 2010, 05:06 PM~17377499
> *Thanks jake, and i got it for a steal.......10 bucks lol  :0
> *


damn thats a hella deal :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 3 2010, 07:25 PM~17379304
> *damn thats a hella deal  :wow:
> *


Hell yea bro specially wat ive been seeing them go for on ebay. The truck and boat combo i got for 15 :biggrin: :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score Wes and the Mopar looks good...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 4 2010, 01:20 PM~17388434
> *Nice score Wes and the Mopar looks good...
> *


Thanks James


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

nice score with the models an that roadrunner looks sick bro, what colour you thinkin on doin it?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 5 2010, 12:47 AM~17396054
> *nice score with the models an that roadrunner looks sick bro, what colour you thinkin on doin it?
> *


Thanks bro, I want to do a galaxy grey and color match the bumpers for a sinister look, but picked up some tru blue peral that might look good too lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

GOt the motor wired today. Its wired in the correct firing order, nest up are the carbs and plumming
b4 








after


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 3 2010, 03:25 PM~17375018
> *Finally figured out the stance for the roadrunner, had to modify the front fenders to get the front wheels to tuck alittle. LMK wat ya think
> 
> 
> ...


love this right here. kinda makes me think of the tokyo drift stang. lookin killer! :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Wes... you know ya wanna come off that 72 stepside....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 6 2010, 09:33 PM~17415147
> *Looks good Wes... you know ya wanna come off that 72 stepside....
> *


LOL U kno Id b crazy if i did :cheesy:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 7 2010, 12:13 AM~17414873
> *GOt the motor wired today. Its wired in the correct firing order, nest up are the carbs and plumming
> b4
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD ON THE ENG. BRO. KEEP IT COMING.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 7 2010, 08:03 AM~17417882
> *LOOKING GOOD ON THE ENG. BRO. KEEP IT COMING.
> *


Thanks bro will do


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

engine looks good...wheres the dime? lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good bro. I love them rims you made. You need to make me some.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+May 8 2010, 12:07 PM~17428272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother, il hook ya up for sure  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

engine is looking good bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin Good Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys can focus on it more now that im finished with the MT buildoff :biggrin:


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

your stuff just blows me away man... i'm definitely gonna be asking you a lot of questions lol... freakin amazing


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@May 9 2010, 10:26 PM~17439566
> *your stuff just blows me away man... i'm definitely gonna be asking you a lot of questions lol... freakin amazing
> *


LOL thanks bro I appreciate that


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

congrats on your wins at the show on Sat. Wes..... good seeing your dad again.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 10 2010, 06:07 AM~17441189
> *congrats on your wins at the show on Sat. Wes..... good seeing your dad again.
> *


Thanks AL, he was glad he was able to come to the show


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Added the carbs as well as the lines feeding to them, also got the photoetch brake rotors and calipers mounted to the wheels, the photoetch belts on the interior too. Sorry the pics are somewhat unclear. I painted and cleared the body last nite, nxt is adding foil to the windshield and polish









































and since the MT buildoff is done i decided to start this :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 11 2010, 11:09 PM~17462218
> *Added the carbs as well as the lines feeding to them, also got the photoetch brake rotors and calipers mounted to the wheels, the photoetch belts on the interior too. Sorry the pics are somewhat unclear. I painted and cleared the body last nite, nxt is adding foil to the windshield and polish
> 
> 
> ...


Great Minds think alike.....I'll have a little suprise for you here in a few weeks....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 12 2010, 03:35 PM~17468330
> *Great Minds think alike.....I'll have a little suprise for you here in a few weeks....
> *


LOL :0 hno:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 12 2010, 05:49 PM~17469831
> *LOL  :0  hno:
> *



You already know I'm working on one. Lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 11 2010, 11:09 PM~17462218
> *Added the carbs as well as the lines feeding to them, also got the photoetch brake rotors and calipers mounted to the wheels, the photoetch belts on the interior too. Sorry the pics are somewhat unclear. I painted and cleared the body last nite, nxt is adding foil to the windshield and polish
> 
> 
> ...


looking good wes, engine detailing looks sick man. aint that wierd. i started on the same exact kit too. but due to a glue shortage and no more paint im at a stall. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+May 12 2010, 06:46 PM~17470487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks sd
Dam must be camero season lol :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Was gonna keep this under wraps but  :cheesy: , well i think the time has come to do one of these, 61 Impala convertible. Custom HOK mix of silver and tru blue perals to create a light blue/grey with black stripe. Got most of the foil work done, and will have it in clear tomorroe  LMK wat ya think
B4 foil
















After
















Hard to c but yes each letter on the hood is foiled and legible :0 :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE!! GOING TO LOOK GOOD! DAMN FOILING THE LETTERS IS PATIENCE! I PE'D MINE :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 12 2010, 11:33 PM~17474111
> *NICE!! GOING TO LOOK GOOD! DAMN FOILING THE LETTERS IS PATIENCE! I PE'D MINE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, yea idk where i found the patience to do it lol :happysad:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 12 2010, 10:34 PM~17474121
> *Thanks bro, yea idk where i found the patience to do it lol  :happysad:
> *


5-HOUR ENERGY AND A MAGNIFIER!!..LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 12 2010, 11:36 PM~17474125
> *5-HOUR ENERGY AND A MAGNIFIER!!..LOL
> *


LOL no kidding, surprised im cross eyed after doing it


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

you wanna build my Catalina for me? lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@May 12 2010, 11:39 PM~17474143
> *you wanna build my Catalina for me? lol
> *


LOL it'l cost ya :cheesy:


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

lol... you accept EBT cards? LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Wes, that Impala is lookin good bro.... Nice work on the foiling... I am sure I know where this is headed...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Wes finally building a low low?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j+May 12 2010, 11:54 PM~17474243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was jus waiting for the inspiration lol.....the blue grey on from the show last sat


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got all the foil work done, most ive ever done on 1 car lol. It will go into clear tonite. Foundout also that i had problems on the roadunner wit paint so now it has to b stripped :uh: :angry:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

^straight up sexy man.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

61 is lookin good Wes. I got one too, but I can't decide on a color for it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

61 is one of the better lookin impalas imo and yours looks great nice color choice


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Impala is looking bad-ass.Im thinking black wires with chrome lips and spinners?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thatd be hard as hell with some truscales...damn


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 13 2010, 08:14 PM~17481483
> *61 is one of the better lookin impalas imo and yours looks great nice color choice
> *


Yup, 61 is my fav Imp. But none of that bubbletop shit, gotta be a vert. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GREAT HOMIE! DAMN THAT WINDOW FRAME!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 12 2010, 11:28 PM~17474077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Remember when I told you it's not tooo hard?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit wes..a low low. Never cease to amaze me bro.. looks good from here!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the comps guys, the spokes will b black wit chrome knock offs  

MKD i kno, i was using yours as inspiration lol :biggrin: 

Slammed, I had to bro, tyme to change things up a bit :cheesy:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

dude sweet man im also going have u paint the ranger also but man :machinegun:
the comp


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@May 14 2010, 01:00 PM~17490954
> *dude sweet man im also going have u paint the ranger also but man :machinegun:
> the comp
> *


Cool bro let me kno when and i can give u my addy to ship it down. Your cuda went into color today


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN WES THAT 61 IS SWEET!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

OH SNAP its a lowrider :wow: :0 thats going to look sweet man


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+May 14 2010, 03:58 PM~17492574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right bro, stepping up to another level lol  Thanks


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres some progress on the 69 camaro vert. goin to go wit a mild custom/factory street machine look. so far ive shaved all but 2 side emblems, and are going to go wit the rally wheels. Colors will b HOK marina blue wit white stripes and interior for something different. Comments welcomed
















Started on the chassis as well. Might b hard to c but i weathered the exhaust slightly for a more realistic look. also painted the brake lines and nuts and bolts


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

My plaques from the show yesterday along wit a kit i got from a buddy


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

please tell me wes why my camero looks exactly like yours except for the weathering? lol, looking good man. congrats on the plaques


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Um cuz great minds think alike lol :biggrin:. Well if it looks the same after i paint it then theres something wrong lol :cheesy: Thanks bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 17 2010, 07:35 PM~17520817
> *Um cuz great minds think alike lol  :biggrin:. Well if it looks the same after i paint it then theres something wrong lol  :cheesy: Thanks bro
> *


lol, very true. good thing i ran outta primer. no way ima paint it (or anything) for a while now. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 17 2010, 07:41 PM~17520912
> *lol, very true.  good thing i ran outta primer. no way ima paint it (or anything) for a while now. lol
> *


Haha i jus bought some primer yesterday. It might b painted the end of the week :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm a little confused. Why does that Thunderbolt box have Revell and Model King on it? Isn't MK an AMT thing?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 17 2010, 07:46 PM~17520992
> *I'm a little confused. Why does that Thunderbolt box have Revell and Model King on it? Isn't MK an AMT thing?
> *


I think so, but i cant answer why that is though :happysad:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Not an ideal day for painting today but i got the marina blue layed on the camaro.
In a day or 2 i will foil and add the white stripes

























Also got the pan for the 61 back from clear and added the rear suspension and exhaust. no chrome jus silver :happysad:. Got some progress on the motor too


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

looking good wes. blue with white stripes, dam thats gonna be sick.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 18 2010, 08:10 PM~17534013
> *looking good wes. blue with white stripes, dam thats gonna be sick.
> *


Thanks bro, it was either that or candy red wit black lol. Thought this would b different :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Builds lookin good Wes. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks reall good Wes...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys i appreciate it


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 18 2010, 08:18 PM~17534152
> *Thanks bro, it was either that or candy red wit black lol. Thought this would b different  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the color scheme. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 18 2010, 08:40 PM~17534429
> *thanks for the color scheme. lol
> *


Haha but the question is can u get it to look like my GMC lol :cheesy:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 18 2010, 08:47 PM~17534538
> *Haha but the question is can u get it to look like my GMC lol  :cheesy:
> *


photo shop shiney effect son! lol :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 18 2010, 08:49 PM~17534567
> *photo shop shiney effect son! lol :biggrin:
> *


lol thats one way :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 18 2010, 08:50 PM~17534585
> *lol thats one way  :biggrin:
> *


lol, if i had a polishing kit i would be able to attempt it. lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 18 2010, 08:52 PM~17534624
> *lol, if i had a polishing kit i would be able to attempt it. lol
> *


BUt mine wasnt polished lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Not an ideal day for painting today but i got the marina blue layed on the camaro.
In a day or 2 i will foil and add the white stripes

























Also got the pan for the 61 back from clear and added the rear suspension and exhaust. no chrome jus silver :happysad:. Got some progress on the motor too


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

sweet work bro. Lovin that camaro and that impala vert.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@May 18 2010, 08:57 PM~17534689
> *sweet work bro. Lovin that camaro and that impala vert.
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice to see u step away from the trucks for awhile Wes. Both builds looking good.

next step. Chrome


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 18 2010, 09:51 PM~17535489
> *nice to see u step away from the trucks for awhile Wes. Both builds looking good.
> 
> next step. Chrome
> *



Thanks Al, ya i needed a break, will foil it tomorroe :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 18 2010, 10:54 PM~17534648
> *Not an ideal day for painting today but i got the marina blue layed on the camaro.
> In a day or 2 i will foil and add the white stripes
> 
> ...


nice! goin for a box stock/factory stock look on this one?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 19 2010, 10:15 AM~17539964
> *nice! goin for a box stock/factory stock look on this one?
> *


MIld custom/ factory look. Shaved the handles and all but 2 emblems ( might repalce them wit photoetch)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That will be sick bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the foiling done on the camaro, ran out b4 i could do the last side gills :uh:. Also added the white stripes to the cowl and on the trunk. However the ones for the hood decided to b a B*** lol so now the hood is in the pond :uh: :uh: Minor setbak but im getting another set of decals :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 20 2010, 09:54 PM~17556415
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That camaro is lookin' good with that blue on it bro !!!!! Love that color on that year!!! The white stripes will look good on it too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 20 2010, 08:26 PM~17556900
> *That camaro is lookin' good with that blue on it bro !!!!! Love that color on that year!!! The white stripes will look good on it too.
> *


Thanks trend appreciate it bro :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

camaro looks good i like it in blue with the white stripes if i did that here in kentucky people would think it was a UofK car lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 21 2010, 06:45 AM~17560450
> *camaro looks good i like it in blue with the white stripes if i did that here in kentucky people would think it was a UofK car lol
> *


Haha didnt even think of that :cheesy: thanks


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Stipped the roadrunner and reprimed it. should b in paint again soon :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

nce man as always thats looks like a 70 cube u r painting for someone hmm i wounder who that is hahahha :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@May 21 2010, 08:52 PM~17567152
> *nce man as always thats looks like a 70 cube u r painting for someone hmm i wounder who that is hahahha :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha yup except that one is in clear, and getting another coat on sunday


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

sweet man i need to get back on models to long of a break i am finishing painting most of inside of house fmr pain in the ass oh well :guns: :burn: :barf:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

got the spokes painted for the 61, nxt is clear


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 18 2010, 07:49 PM~17533630
> *Not an ideal day for painting today but i got the marina blue layed on the camaro.
> In a day or 2 i will foil and add the white stripes
> 
> ...



yo wes lets race








see you at the finish line bro lol

camaro looks clean bro keep it up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 22 2010, 10:48 PM~17574743
> *yo wes lets race
> 
> 
> ...


haha dam bro :0. nice motor. anytime bro  thanks


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

61 is bak from clear, looks like i will only have to wax it, not polish cuz it came out really smooth. :biggrin: will hav outside shots ltr
























got the wheels cleared too and mounted to the tires
















And installed the front suspension, the firewall too

















comments welcomed


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds lookin good wes :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 24 2010, 02:42 PM~17588669
> *Builds lookin good wes :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks pancho :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks killer bro...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2010, 04:57 PM~17590168
> *Looks killer bro...
> *


Thanks James its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

wow man looks awsome man thats it u my painter man....oh wait u are already are haha


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> 61 is bak from clear, looks like i will only have to wax it, not polish cuz it came out really smooth. :biggrin: will hav outside shots ltr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

61 lookin clean im lovin the color


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good wes....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> > 61 is bak from clear, looks like i will only have to wax it, not polish cuz it came out really smooth. :biggrin: will hav outside shots ltr
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs+May 24 2010, 05:24 PM~17590436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

well sorta, clear it in a garage then put it in a non functioning microwave for afe keeping while it cured :biggrin:
[/quote]
very nice :biggrin: i asume ya did the color an clear with a air brush or touch up gun?? what kinda clear is that cause it shine like crazy!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> well sorta, clear it in a garage then put it in a non functioning microwave for afe keeping while it cured :biggrin:


very nice :biggrin: i asume ya did the color an clear with a air brush or touch up gun?? what kinda clear is that cause it shine like crazy!
[/quote]

Thanks, Yea its all done by airbrush, the clear is Dupont chroma clear (2 coats)


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

61 is bak from clear, looks like i will only have to wax it, not polish cuz it came out really smooth. :biggrin: will hav outside shots ltr
























got the wheels cleared too and mounted to the tires
















And installed the front suspension, the firewall too

















comments welcomed


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

some outside shots
























and one more shine shot lol :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit..i need shades...  sweet lookin shit wes!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 24 2010, 08:37 PM~17593055
> *damnit..i need shades...     sweet lookin shit wes!
> *


Thnks Brian


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

[/quote]








[/quote]
hey my username reflection is in the paint :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 24 2010, 09:31 PM~17592954
> *some outside shots
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sweet work love it keep up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

[/quote]
hey my username reflection is in the paint :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

lol guess it is huh :cheesy: 




> :0 sweet work love it keep up.... :thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

that 61 is looking good bro! after seeing how your do your mounts for the front wheels i can now finish the front on my 64! keep up the killer work man!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 25 2010, 02:36 AM~17596203
> *that 61 is looking good bro! after seeing how your do your mounts for the front wheels i can now finish the front on my 64! keep up the killer work man!
> *


Thanks bro. Those mounts on the front came wit the kit. Posable too :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's coming out sick Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 25 2010, 11:44 AM~17599161
> *It's coming out sick Wes!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

AM LIKING THIS 61 WES


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 25 2010, 03:21 PM~17600960
> *AM LIKING THIS 61 WES
> *


Appreciate it homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that 61 is lookin sick bro!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GREAT DRAGGER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good job Wes. Getter done!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

bad ass bro :machinegun: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Getting close to having the 61 done. Got the interior finished and mounted in the body, glass too. Went to pegasus yesterday and got some goodies for the motor. Distibutor and a set of machined pullys. This is where i stopped last night il hav more pic soon


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

lookin good wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Florin, 

Heres a few more teaser pics. About 65% done, comps welcomed
Got the interior done except for the boot, flocked with photoetch belts








Motor about finished. Hard to c but the other aluminum pullys are there








And as it sits now :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks sick i like the colors alot...nice details


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 29 2010, 09:43 PM~17644534
> *looks sick i like the colors alot...nice details
> *


Thanks bro, adding more as i type lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work wes always like seein ur builds


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn wes, that is off the chain bro! i gotta get me some of those pulleys for Bad Medi-Sin...that parts box shit aint cuttin it!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 29 2010, 09:31 PM~17644452
> *Thanks Florin,
> 
> Heres a few more teaser pics. About 65% done, comps welcomed
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

SICK ASS ACE FRAME!!! :wow: :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Wes.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work homie...


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

bad ass man :machinegun: the comp


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone :biggrin: 
Well im futher along than what these pics show but il have those ltr  
Got the motor almost done here, battery wires r n as well as the brake booster hardlines and throttle linkage.
















And heres the front and rear all done. boot is on as well. More to come tomorroe. should have it done by then


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

looks good bro! love the colours, looks cleans as! cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 31 2010, 01:01 AM~17651641
> *looks good bro! love the colours, looks cleans as! cant wait to see it finished!
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Done :biggrin: 4th on the year


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Came out really nice Wes....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Mike


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

(right click, set as wallpaper!) came out clean as man! good work1


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

came out killer nice work...now build another truck lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Impala came out really nice Wes....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+Jun 1 2010, 02:15 AM~17661747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks James


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Done :biggrin: 4th on the year 
















































































[/quote]
VERY NICE WES


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that looks cool together. very clean bro!


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

thats a badass ride bro
always love your work :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys I appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jun 1 2010, 04:15 AM~17661747
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love '61 Imps especially rags! Great job bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 2 2010, 06:21 PM~17678681
> *I love '61 Imps especially rags! Great job bro!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks trend :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

look out lowrider class thats nice


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

haha appreciate it mike


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jun 2 2010, 07:13 PM~17679207
> *look out lowrider class thats nice
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 2 2010, 07:49 PM~17679543
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont be scurred lol :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 2 2010, 07:58 PM~17679637
> *Dont be scurred lol  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Decided to pull the 55 pro mod out. finished the paint and minimal decal work


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

watch out low rider class wes is in the running :0 great job awsome work man love the sleak impal


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

The 61 came out clean Wes. :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 3 2010, 04:41 PM~17687091
> *Decided to pull the 55 pro mod out. finished the paint and minimal decal work
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: That's real nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs+Jun 4 2010, 08:11 AM~17694281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks trend, wait til ya c the interior  :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

that 61 is fuckin sick in person!! great meeting you yesturday homie! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

55 looks good so far nice color...are the headlights and grill decals?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jun 5 2010, 02:49 AM~17701473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, yup they came wit the kit :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

sick work brotha. That convert came out clean


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Wassup guys, havent posted for awhile but i have been building. The roadrunner is n the pond for the 2nd tyme :uh: :uh:, and working on the interior for the camero. Should have some pics soon.


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

i wanna see what you bust out next... and i really really wanna see the next truck you bust out...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@Jun 16 2010, 06:41 PM~17808582
> *i wanna see what you bust out next... and i really really wanna see the next truck you bust out...
> *


Thanks bro, got a couple projects to finish b4 I start another truck :biggrin:, but stay tuned


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

most def! do work son!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Wanted to try out a new color so sprayed a 65 malibu/chevelle test body. First coat of clear went on tonite and will wet sand and reclear tomorroe
HOK base kandy spanish gold, alot lighter in person


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 17 2010, 06:09 PM~17819315
> *Wanted to try out a new color so sprayed a 65 malibu/chevelle test body. First coat of clear went on tonite and will wet sand and reclear tomorroe
> HOK base kandy spanish gold, alot lighter in person
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin: I BETTER FINISH MINE SOON!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 17 2010, 07:12 PM~17819340
> *:0    :biggrin: I BETTER FINISH MINE SOON!!
> *


Haha dont worry bro not building it rite now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that stuff looks good under clear.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always top notch work wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jun 17 2010, 07:43 PM~17819517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks LOw


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice color whats the plans for the rest of the build?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome work bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 18 2010, 05:54 PM~17827920
> *awesome work bro
> *


X2!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jun 18 2010, 02:38 PM~17825946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looking awsome man cant wait to c u next sat ill send u pic of my paint guys 68 c10 bodydrop on 24 intro's


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks bro, an that truck is sik by the way lol. Ok so i lied i decided to build the 65 chevelle.  nothing fancy jus small amount of detail, jus want to have something new for the pegasus show nxt week :biggrin:. 

Il have some pics ltr tonite


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres some outside shots of the pan yesterday after the 3rd coat of clear. It has a total of four on it now and so does the body, although that needs to b wetsanded and polished cuz of spots :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice color bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 20 2010, 08:09 PM~17841435
> *Nice color bro.
> *


Thanks man HOK spanish gold :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

nice concrete on the ground is that stamped haha only kidding man that frame is bad ass :wow: :thumbsup: :guns: :worship:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 20 2010, 10:06 PM~17841414
> *Heres some outside shots of the pan yesterday after the 3rd coat of clear. It has a total of four on it now and so does the body, although that needs to b wetsanded and polished cuz of spots  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


barret jackson quality right there :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs+Jun 21 2010, 05:40 PM~17848505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it bro :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 20 2010, 10:06 PM~17841414
> *Heres some outside shots of the pan yesterday after the 3rd coat of clear. It has a total of four on it now and so does the body, although that needs to b wetsanded and polished cuz of spots  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Dang that color is POPPIN" !!!!!!!!!!

looks good bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good glad to c u decided to go ahead and build it lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 21 2010, 05:49 PM~17848592
> *Dang that color is POPPIN" !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> looks good bro!
> ...


thanks trend so does the body lol



> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 21 2010, 06:12 PM~17848841
> *looks good glad to c u decided to go ahead and build it lol
> *


Yea bro couldnt go into a show without something fresh lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats a fresh ass color..very nice ass ride comin out


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

is it gonna be a lowrider or lowrod or hot rod? could go anyway with that car and color lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 10:59 AM~17855234
> *is it gonna be a lowrider or lowrod or hot rod? could go anyway with that car and color lol
> *


Naw no lowrider on this one . gonna b like a mild hot/low rod, kinda like a resto ros in a way lol.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

so heres som update pics
























and the money pics lol. il hav the outside shots ltr today


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

now thats wet paint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im glad to hear errr read you say its gonna be a rod...what kinda wheels you gonna run?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jun 22 2010, 11:44 AM~17855596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOl. I think im gonna go wit a 5 spoke,like from the 67 wagon. dont have the money to go buy some so have to wrk wit wat i got


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

heres the outside picz :biggrin: :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks clean as fuck Wes. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Jun 22 2010, 11:31 PM~17863108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appreciate it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

well found these rimz instead of the 67 wagon ones. They are 19 in aoshima staggerd in the bak wit a lip. I will b painting the calipers, (the rimz came off a supra I did a while bak)


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN LOOKS GOOD WES!! SOME GHOST FLAMES WOULD LOOK GOOD!  I HAVENT FORGOTTEN ABOUT THAT COMPUND! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 23 2010, 01:03 AM~17863519
> *DAMN LOOKS GOOD WES!! SOME GHOST FLAMES WOULD LOOK GOOD!   I HAVENT FORGOTTEN ABOUT THAT COMPUND! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro diditn want to copy a sik paintjob already out there lol . im n no rush on that compound bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 23 2010, 01:42 AM~17863206
> *well found these rimz instead of the 67 wagon ones. They are 19 in aoshima staggerd in the bak wit a lip. I will b painting the calipers, (the rimz came off a supra I did a while bak)
> 
> 
> ...



Man thats beautiful! Rims look great on it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 23 2010, 10:49 AM~17865810
> *Man thats beautiful! Rims look great on it.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good on those wheels with the deaper dish in back


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

awesome lookin with the rims Wes!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jun 23 2010, 12:48 PM~17866752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice. :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bros

Got the interior finished
















and first tyme trying this, alclad on the suspension


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

dude looks bad ass man cant wait to c it on sun


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks mike had to color match the bumpers :uh: cuz revell dont kno how to mount them to the trees. oh well il hav to put those on in the morning


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Good show weekend for me, came home wit a 1st and 2nd on saturday at the ontario IPMS show, and first today at pegasus show in intermediate class. both firsts were for the 61 impala. :biggrin: 

il have finished pics of the 65 chevelle in a bit too :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Wes,65 is lookin good aswell.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks jermey

Well here it is all finished, it was finished at 6am sat mornin for the ontario show that day :wow: :biggrin:. HOK spansh gold, alclad suspension, PH seatbelts and battery terminals, machined pullys, wired motor and battery, 19 inch Aoshima staggared wheels 

















































and oh yea decided to break out another truck


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Wes, and congrats on the hardware....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 27 2010, 10:47 PM~17903606
> *Looks good Wes, and congrats on the hardware....
> *


Appreciate it james :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 27 2010, 10:47 PM~17903606
> *Looks good Wes, and congrats on the hardware....
> *


x2. Well deserved.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

congrats on the win yesterday bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 27 2010, 10:36 PM~17903509
> *Thanks jermey
> 
> Well here it is all finished, it was finished at 6am sat mornin for the ontario show that day  :wow:  :biggrin:. HOK spansh gold, alclad suspension, PH seatbelts and battery terminals, machined pullys, wired motor and battery, 19 inch Aoshima staggared wheels
> ...


came out killer looks good with the painted bumpers...and congrats on the wins


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice out come with the chevelle! but did u say something about a truck?! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jun 28 2010, 12:16 AM~17904185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha surprised your the first that said something lol :cheesy:. il have pics up tonite


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

ok heres the new truck project for ya'll to drool over lol. 1500 454 SS gonna have the works as usual, no open doors this tyme around, plan is to do a clean ride :biggrin: 
b4 cuttin
















after cuttin, the rimz are wat will b going on it, aoshima LXZ
























Where is sits as of a few mins ago, shaved side trim and usual naggin items


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice truck so far.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice finally another truck lol nice start sofar


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

haha i kno rite :cheesy: thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad to see you back on a truck again bro...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

nice wips bro


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

looks sweet so far bro! those rims are really gonna set her off


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jun 29 2010, 11:19 AM~17916926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Ace


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

The chevy truck is goin to look sic.. cant wait to see it done.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WES!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The Truck is gonna Suck....put it away and give up on building.....



























































Seriously.....give up!!!


























































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Lookin Good Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 30 2010, 07:06 AM~17925166
> *The Truck is gonna Suck....put it away and give up on building.....
> Seriously.....give up!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Lookin Good Wes.
> *


hahahahahahahahahaha funny bro  thanks mike :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 29 2010, 09:41 PM~17922717
> *The chevy truck is goin to look sic.. cant wait to see it done.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WES!
> *


thanks bro appreciate it


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

i wanna give congrates to wes and anthony for the win and the bad ass 66 wow so real if i was a g i joe toy i would mob in that ride. for the win on last sun show at peggisis model show and thanks for showning me a good time with the club and meet sone of the crazy funny ass guys, laugh so hard before the show i gained 5 days of my life back. laughter cures cancer. a bad note shaddy kids trying to jack model thats bs get a job and build one and if u dont borrow a model from your parents. i call SHANANAGINS


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:uh: not another damn chevy truck...lol, naw that looks tight wes. Those rims look good on virtually anything but definitely at home on that for sure.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 1 2010, 08:24 PM~17940802
> *:uh:  not another damn chevy truck...lol, naw that looks tight wes.  Those rims look good on virtually anything but definitely at home on that for sure.
> *


Thanks guys, and brian this is the first tyme for me doing one of these styles . got some clean tricks up my sleeve for this :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

not much of an update but got the exterior wrk done wit exception of tail end. going tomorroe to get styrene for the frame.









and was bored so i decided to cut the hell outta this one too :biggrin:. same style truck jus longbed version, not sure if il build this rite away :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol...comin out tha wood works eh? looks good man!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm already likin where you're goin with these, but then I love this body style Chevy.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jul 1 2010, 08:42 PM~17940964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha thanks bro I like this style too, as street tucks put it, "the truck that started it all"


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 2 2010, 12:03 AM~17941200
> *eh wat can i say, other projects at a stand still so gotta keep myself busy lol  :biggrin:
> haha thanks bro I like this style too, as  street tucks put it, "the truck that started it all"
> *


I like the 99 style too, but there's just somethin bout 88-98 that says OG sport truck.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 1 2010, 09:06 PM~17941227
> *I like the 99 style too, but there's just somethin bout 88-98 that says OG sport truck.
> *


I kno the 99 has that look to it, but the 88-98 is in a league all its own


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

little update got the frame started on the 454SS









and since i cut it I decided to build this one too. but I got a twist that i have not ceen anyone do yet wit a truck build. I'd tell ya but i think il keep ya guessing :biggrin:  
picked up 2 sets of rimz (both aoshima) yesterday think im going wit the first pic ones
















and manged to get this done today :biggrin: 

















other side done too, comments welcomed


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good so far!! and i deff. like the 1st set of wheels! IMO, a long bed truck is like a 4 door impala....why?... but done right....why not?! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i like the 1st set of wheels on the lb and the frame is lookin good on the sb


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

dude looking bad ass will it be ready for route 66 show next month


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet projects as usual bro. :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Jul 4 2010, 12:18 AM~17956705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Low


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

good last couple days. was able to get the bak frame layed out for the SB chevy, now i can start on the bed fabrication and front suspension, rear suspension is a reverse 2 link, bag on bars setup
















And FINALLY FINALLY got the paint work finished on the roadrunner :biggrin: :biggrin: Il have outside pics ltr on


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!!! Paint looks really nice, and the frame looks bad ass bro...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

love that paint on the roadrunner bro! chevy's are comin out good too :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

badass work as always bro
great job on the 65 malibu/chevelle


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

All the wips are lookin good Wes.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 5 2010, 06:29 PM~17967736
> *All the wips are lookin good Wes.
> *


X100!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jul 5 2010, 05:07 PM~17966463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Mark


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

outside pics :0 :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow:

Shits looking good bro! Nice work on the 454 and the Roadrunner paint!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 5 2010, 09:42 PM~17969250
> *:wow:
> 
> Shits looking good bro! Nice work on the 454 and the Roadrunner paint!!
> *


Thanks bro appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

wow man baad ass


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn that looks good, hell even my mom walked by and said *wooow* :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT COLOR BLUE IS THAT HOMIE?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys color is HOK Tru BLue peral :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

same as the blazer?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jul 7 2010, 07:50 PM~17987384
> *same as the blazer?
> *


yup  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always top notch work wes. Lookin good brotha.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

finished the front suspension on the chevy. used 2 sets of lower control arms from the kits to make the upper and lower arms. also started "sheet metaling" the bed


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 7 2010, 09:23 PM~17988586
> *Always top notch work wes. Lookin good brotha.
> *


thnks bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good the frame is lookin nice...it would be cool to do the truck in black with the 454 decals on it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 7 2010, 09:33 PM~17988721
> *lookin good the frame is lookin nice...it would be cool to do the truck in black with the 454 decals on it
> *


Thanks Jake I had thought about it, idk yet wat i want to do


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i saw one on a forum i think it might have been s10forum but cant remember it was a 454 ss and it looked all stock except it laid rocker and was on big wheels it looked sweet...its gonna be tyght nomatter how you paint it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 08:31 AM~17991436
> *i saw one on a forum i think it might have been s10forum but cant remember it was a 454 ss and it looked all stock except it laid rocker and was on big wheels it looked sweet...its gonna be tyght nomatter how you paint it
> *


Thats cool i remember seeing a syclone like that.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

started on the bed wrk. wanted to do something alittle different wit the wheel tubs, so they hav a tear drop shape to em. Now the real fun begins :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 8 2010, 02:17 PM~17993397
> *started on the bed wrk. wanted to do something alittle different wit the wheel tubs, so they hav a tear drop shape to em. Now the real fun begins :biggrin:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


sUPER NICE FAB WORK !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now thats got cool written all over it Wes. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the shape of the tubs


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 8 2010, 12:53 PM~17993691
> *sUPER NICE FAB WORK !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


X2! lookin good!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Wes!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 8 2010, 12:30 PM~17993512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUs trying to do something different brian :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jul 8 2010, 04:40 PM~17995677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appreciate it James


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 5 2010, 09:37 PM~17969192
> *outside pics  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...




Dam you layed that paint down SLICK Frame! :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 9 2010, 12:15 AM~17999955
> *Dam you layed that paint down SLICK Frame! :wow:
> *


Thnks alot jimbo


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

wow bad ass again wes


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 8 2010, 12:17 PM~17993397
> *started on the bed wrk. wanted to do something alittle different wit the wheel tubs, so they hav a tear drop shape to em. Now the real fun begins :biggrin:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro your shit is crazy!!! 
nice ideas :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 11 2010, 08:58 PM~18020706
> *damn bro your shit is crazy!!!
> nice ideas  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks mans appreciate it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

getting there. heres wat it looked like after the first mud session. has been primered again and puttied in certain prob areas. 
















and took these cuz they look cool with out the bed 
















:biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn that is sick. Starting to make me want to get out of my comfort zone and build a layed out truck like that.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell ya Wes... That is lookin sick bro!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 13 2010, 08:56 AM~18034248
> *damn that is sick. Starting to make me want to get out of my comfort zone and build a layed out truck like that.
> *




X 10000000000

IVE ALREADY STARTED ONE THANKS TO WES AND ALL THE OTHER MINI TRUCKERS HERE. LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Jul 13 2010, 08:56 AM~18034248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL glad I could b an inspiration bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good looks like u had quite a bit of sanding to do lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 13 2010, 02:26 AM~18032233
> *getting there. heres wat it looked like after the first mud session. has been primered again and puttied in certain prob areas.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: comein along nice :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 13 2010, 11:27 AM~18035430
> *thanks Florin, u should try it, its not too hard  :biggrin:
> *



gonna go find me a good kit at san diego nnl and try it. IF it dont work out ima retry with some old skool style truck with new style suspension :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2010, 01:12 PM~18035310
> *Hell ya Wes... That is lookin sick bro!
> *



x2!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jul 13 2010, 03:45 PM~18037780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Trend


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Something I might start messing around with. Molded running boards and rear fenders


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Is that a willys or a ford coupe?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 14 2010, 11:41 AM~18044841
> *Is that a willys or a ford coupe?
> *


40 ford


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet. Looking bad ass so far bro....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro and almost done wit this one finally :uh: :biggrin:. found a repalcement windshield and went to town. bout 85% done.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 14 2010, 09:59 PM~18048385
> *Thanks bro and almost done wit this one finally  :uh:  :biggrin:. found a repalcement windshield and went to town. bout 85% done.
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass Wes.... I Really like how clear that paint is!! :wow: Im stunned!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 14 2010, 07:02 PM~18048408
> *Bad ass Wes.... I Really like how clear that paint is!! :wow: Im stunned!!
> *


Well after repainting it 4 times u think i would av this result lol :biggrin:. thanks a bunch bro


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

wow man bad ass


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 14 2010, 09:59 PM~18048385
> *Thanks bro and almost done wit this one finally  :uh:  :biggrin:. found a repalcement windshield and went to town. bout 85% done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats sick!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 14 2010, 12:17 PM~18044327
> *Something I might start messing around with. Molded running boards and rear fenders
> 
> 
> ...


those rims are badass wes! who makes em?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs+Jul 14 2010, 08:21 PM~18049089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The are aoshima amistad R's 19 inch


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

finishing up the door jambs on the LB chevy. prob the best ones ive done so far


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 14 2010, 11:17 AM~18044327
> *Something I might start messing around with. Molded running boards and rear fenders
> 
> 
> ...



aww you a bad man :yes: this is bad ass


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 15 2010, 06:23 PM~18057216
> *aww you a bad man :yes: this is bad ass
> *


thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the roadrunner finished. long road but love the result


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good up in here. that blue pops out there!! those jambs are lookin awesome man


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work going on!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good the plymouth looks badass and nice work on the jambs


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

aways somen bad ass in hear.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jul 16 2010, 01:56 PM~18063047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys really apreciate it


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

another sunner wes awsome job no bad ass job man i am working on cuda today wish me luck


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good as always Wes.


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

when you gonna get some update pics bro?? wanna see the chevy truck


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 25 2010, 02:00 PM~18137079
> *when you gonna get some update pics bro?? wanna see the chevy truck
> *


soon bro  havent had alot of build tyme cuz skool an work. :uh:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

ok got an update on the LB chevy. Started the frame, jus something simple, and since im gonna show ya the pics i might as well let the cat outta the bag. For this build im doing a daily dragged, work in progress truck. havent seen it done til now  
hows this for FN low :cheesy: 

























planning on a stripped interior so i tried my best at making a inner door skin outta the interior panel, first tyme but it come out pretty good, now to do the other one (any side gaps will b replaced wit styrene).

























ALOT more planned for this one, Im jus gonna hav some fun wit it. STAYED TUNED :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats pretty badass man..i like the concept.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass the panel less doors is a great idea


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 08:47 PM~18148490
> *thats pretty badass man..i like the concept.
> *


Thanks bro i still hav alot to do on the door panels, plus a few surprises


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 08:50 PM~18148516
> *thats badass the panel less doors is a great idea
> *


thanks bro, like i said havent seen it done


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Stickin wit the project truck theme, I decided to make the rollpsn look like its been through hell and bak lol by draggin. Cut the styrene than burned it to warp it alittle. first tyme doing this


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

god damn i told you to watch out for speed bumps DIDNT I????????? :biggrin: 

Looks good bro. When you paint it try to add a chipped paint look to it to give it a really realistic look. Builds look good so far bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Sik Wes.Can't wait to see the results of this build.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Jul 29 2010, 08:26 PM~18180374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

dude good idea man bad ass


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin sick bro...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 31 2010, 01:25 AM~18191470
> *Thats sick bro...
> *


X2!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dats lookin good...very low. good idea wit da door panel...also wit da rollpan. keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn drug the shit outta that one lol cool idea


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good! i was thinkin of doing a build on a past show truck turned daily dragger all fucked up lookin! i figured since i been havin paint probs lately... it wouldnt matter with a build like this! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

THanks everyone, thats y i wanted to do it b4 someone else did :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 31 2010, 09:41 PM~18196540
> *THanks everyone, thats y i wanted to do it b4 someone else did  :biggrin:
> *


well do it up wes...i think im on build off burn out, and i wanna do somethin like this when im done with the build offs!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 29 2010, 07:51 PM~18177688
> *Stickin wit the project truck theme, I decided to make the rollpsn look like its been through hell and bak lol by draggin. Cut the styrene than burned it to warp it alittle. first tyme doing this
> 
> 
> ...




You gotta take it a little easier on that rollpan bro. You're gonna need some serious body work done if you keep that up!! You need to learn how to raise it up over them speed bumps :roflmao:

Lookin great Bro. Cool ass Idea. You plannin on scruffing up the rear quarters a little too?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wes this is lookin kick ass bro.. you should try to similate some rubber just behind the rear wheel well like the driver had been doin some crazy burn outs....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it would be cool to scuff up the paint on the bottom of the rockers and the frame and make a little rust where its ground down to metal lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone, and ul c wat i got planned soon  :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

havent had a whole lot of tyme to build but im almost finished wit the inside of the SB so i decided to put the tailgate on an start shavin the rear. heres where im at so far


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

bad ass as always working a few myself


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

got the other door panel done.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looking good man


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good are u gonna build A pillars or just use the windshield?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Loookin good :wow: Wes! Nice work.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Aug 8 2010, 07:43 AM~18256172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the "normal" rollpan installed on the SB chevy, and shaved the tailgate on the LB, however i wil b keepin the taillights in that one......or one of em anyway lol. 
















and possible pose for the LB in corrilation with the rollpan


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 10 2010, 09:43 PM~18281105
> *Got the "normal" rollpan installed on the SB chevy, and shaved the tailgate on the LB, however i wil b keepin the taillights in that one......or one of em anyway lol.
> 
> 
> ...


these are fawckin sick 
coming along very nice


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Aug 10 2010, 09:49 PM~18281167
> *these are fawckin sick
> coming along very nice
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 10 2010, 11:43 PM~18281105
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats some good work, keep us posted homie !


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looking bad ass man


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds are looking nice as always...any progress on the Camero?


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> got the other door panel done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> ,Aug 11 2010, 10:25 PM~18288855]
> 
> 
> > got the other door panel done.
> ...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

ohhhh ok, so its gunna look like it has no door skins?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> Builds are looking nice as always...any progress on the Camero?


Thanks mike, no nothin on the camero, put it away for awhile to wrk on other things




> ,Aug 11 2010, 08:25 PM~18288855]
> 
> 
> > got the other door panel done.
> ...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

got frame n motor for the SB painted tru blue peral


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 14 2010, 09:58 PM~18311248
> *got frame n motor for the SB painted tru blue peral
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro your builds are looking good. Keep it up the good work brother. Late Mad Indian


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 14 2010, 09:58 PM~18311248
> *got frame n motor for the SB painted tru blue peral
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real nice bro... Whats up with that Bike in the background?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, i love that color, same blue that is on my widebody civic..shit pops in the sunlight! Frames lookin badass as always bro!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

wes man bad ass :worship: :h5: getting ready for route 66


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Whats up bro?! good look'n out on all the info on those air brushes and wheels!
Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mad indian+Aug 15 2010, 10:52 PM~18318934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any tyme bro. u need any other help feel free to hit me up


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Wes.I'm going to steal the paint stand idea for when I paint my next frame.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Frame cleared and rear axle installed, axle HOK white peral, hav a rollin chassis now and started buildin the motor


















And this is a car i am doing for a customer, not my taste in style for this car but hey its not mine so its cool. HOK bandywine kandy wit several layers of sliver flake, color matched wheels...box stock cept for wheels


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 17 2010, 08:42 PM~18338183
> *Lookin good Wes.I'm going to steal the paint stand idea for when I paint my next frame.
> *


Thanks bro it wrks really well


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a nova on wires...naa, not feeeling it either but badass color bro!! :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 17 2010, 08:47 PM~18338239
> *a nova on wires...naa, not feeeling it either but badass color bro!! :wow:
> *


Thats wat i thought when the guy wanted me to do it, but hey money is money rite :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ooh.... A Nova on wires.... Thats sick.... Me likes...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 17 2010, 10:44 PM~18338207
> *Frame cleared and rear axle installed, axle HOK white peral, hav a rollin chassis now and started buildin the motor
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE!!! that paint is like WHOA! damn man u got some skills with the gun for real


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Aug 17 2010, 09:08 PM~18338527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks matt, appreciate it, took alot of long hrs of practice to get to that level


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 17 2010, 11:12 PM~18338580
> *
> Thanks matt, appreciate it, took alot of long hrs of practice to get to that level
> *


and from the looks of it its def payin off. shit looks perfect my dude


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea I like it... reminds me of the high school days of bein broke and throwin spokes on just about anything... lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Aug 17 2010, 09:16 PM~18338648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol true bro


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

dam looking good wes i like color a 20 22 combo billet would be nice on nova but hey like u said money is money


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

bad ass builds man!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, Finished the customer car. 69 nova box stock cept for wheels (his choice). Kandy brandywine paint wit silver mini flake.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is fuckin nice.... Im sure he will like that...


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 23 2010, 06:39 PM~18387695
> *Thanks guys, Finished the customer car. 69 nova box stock cept for wheels (his choice). Kandy brandywine paint wit silver mini flake.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work :thumbsup: 

I got to put one on my projects list


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Aug 23 2010, 06:42 PM~18387715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn... thats cool..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

love it


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the paint


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad lookin...ill take the trucks in the background instead tho...lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Aug 23 2010, 06:47 PM~18387777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha ya but those belong to me bro , thanks


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

look sick man is he taking to route 66 show


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Aug 24 2010, 05:02 PM~18396282
> *look sick man is he taking to route 66 show
> *



Not a show builder like us. jus wanted a clean build done for him


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

well amost have the motor for the SB wrapped u, n smoothed the inner tailgate part 

























N on the opposite end i decided to make the motor on the LB look like it has been through hell. Weathered it heavily wit tamiya weatherin kit, n cut hole in dash where radio was

































took these of th Sb to c wat final product mite look like, last one looks badass


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18387695
> *Thanks guys, Finished the customer car. 69 nova box stock cept for wheels (his choice). Kandy brandywine paint wit silver mini flake.
> 
> 
> ...


This ride looks bad ass.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 25 2010, 05:16 PM~18405735
> *well amost have the motor for the SB wrapped u, n smoothed the inner tailgate part
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass as always man


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

hell yeah, lovin the fullsize as well


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 23 2010, 05:39 PM~18387695
> *Thanks guys, Finished the customer car. 69 nova box stock cept for wheels (his choice). Kandy brandywine paint wit silver mini flake.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Nova is sick bro !!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18387695
> *Thanks guys, Finished the customer car. 69 nova box stock cept for wheels (his choice). Kandy brandywine paint wit silver mini flake.
> 
> 
> ...


this is bad ass diffrent and clean paint work


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys
updates, first the LB, got the frame painted n weathered, now hav a rolling chassis for it. Sprayed HOK pavo purple on certain areas of the body, fading it then sand bak to some of the primer to give it a WIP look, will b clearing some areas. painted front fender an passenger door satin black to represent OEM Factory parts.









































And on the SB added the grille n front bumper
















and in white primer jus bout ready for paint now


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

lookin good wes


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 23 2010, 06:39 PM~18387695
> *Thanks guys, Finished the customer car. 69 nova box stock cept for wheels (his choice). Kandy brandywine paint wit silver mini flake.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

finished another customer ride. This kit was a 30 yr old kit . went together fairly well and first tyme building one of these cars


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

started this as well for the route 66 show. 66 Gto
















and wit the back face wheel installed


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 3 2010, 06:06 PM~18481388
> *started this as well for the route 66 show. 66 Gto
> 
> 
> ...



this goona be sick ass fuck what color you planing for this


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks bro, gonna go wit a lighter blue metallic wit a snowhite peral thin side stripe.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 3 2010, 06:13 PM~18481450
> *thanks bro, gonna go wit a lighter blue metallic wit a snowhite peral thin side stripe.
> *


very nice the wheels look perfect


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

is that deep dish in rear wes or same as front wheel and looks good man


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Sep 3 2010, 08:08 PM~18482468
> *is that deep dish in rear wes or same as front wheel and looks good man
> *


dual rings in the bak for the deep dish look


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE!! WHAT COLOR IS ON THAT WILLYS?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 4 2010, 12:57 AM~18484313
> *NICE!! WHAT COLOR IS ON THAT WILLYS?
> *


tamiya light peral blue


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 4 2010, 09:04 PM~18489152
> *tamiya light peral blue
> *


DAMN LOOKS LIKE THE BLUE FROM THE BENZ'S


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 4 2010, 10:13 PM~18489190
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE THE BLUE FROM THE BENZ'S
> *


Thanks bro, same blue i did on my 64 chevy truck


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 4 2010, 09:15 PM~18489202
> *Thanks bro, same blue i did on my 64 chevy truck
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

wanted to post some progress pics but photobucket site is down. anyone else having it come up that it cant find the web address???? :dunno:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

ok updates . got the glass in on the longbed and installed the dash and the wiring (not pictured). I also adding wiring to the pass side floor, and in the empty taillight housing. Hope to have it done by nxt week


























PIcked these up form wrk last week. Yes that is a plane, no it will not b body dropped lol . but i Have started building it. wanted to do something different and test my skills in another area.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

good luck wes on the plane


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Almost there. got all the wiring jus about wrapped up. got the body mounted to the chassis. now its jus finishing up the engine bay, and install air tank n lines
































added some rust round the rollpan an some rubber on lower rear panels

























got the paint an foil done on the gto, went into first coat of clear today. HOK stratto blue fine metallic wit pearl white stripe (painted, not a decal )









clear all done on the 70. starting to get the hang of flake jobs :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good wes :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks pancho


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

bro that flake is sick!

and im lovin the detail in the longbed. very nice!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

bad ass man flake looks good u taking long bed sat?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 14 2010, 12:29 AM~18561537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Sep 14 2010, 10:52 PM~18571947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Trend :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cool shit with the wires lookin good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im amazed at how well that half built shit actually looks real. you hit this one on the money wes...looks sweet in my book. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn wes im gone for like 1 month and you been popin out some sick ass rides bro. Loving those customer cars. That willys gasser is sweet. Color is in my opinion identical to the real car. That project truck sick detail man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Sep 15 2010, 02:39 PM~18576635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Florin, ya that color is about 97% a match for the real car :biggrin: 



And il b postn more pics soon, jus really trying to get these done b4 saturday :uh: :0 :around:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

NICE BUILDS KEEP THEM PICS COMING!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 9 2010, 04:45 PM~18526128
> *ok updates  . got the glass in on the longbed and installed the dash and the wiring (not pictured). I also adding wiring to the pass side floor, and in the empty taillight housing. Hope to have it done by nxt week
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:thumbsup: :guns: :worship: :yessad: :h5:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 14 2010, 12:29 AM~18561537
> *Almost there. got all the wiring jus about wrapped up. got the body mounted to the chassis. now its jus finishing up the engine bay, and install air tank n lines
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro'...all da detail work u put into ur truck is sick. keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

THanks evryone, All are finshed il post the pics ltr tonite. To home 2 firsts and a second at the route 66 show yesterday.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Wes, someone jacked your interior here bro!!!! 


Lets go get them Mofo's!! :guns:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks bro 
Ok got the GTO, 70 impala, and the Long bed chevy finished. Was a rush to do so, but well worth it 

























































































and this was the payout, first for both the GTO an truck, 2nd was for another build


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

The 2nd place was for this. 66 impala prostreet. bak half from malibu prostreet, 454 motor with tons of machined an detail parts. trunk was cut an fuel cell an battery placed in rear


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the wins wes builds look great.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn thats badass wes...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, glad u could make it down pancho, hope to c u in victorville


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 20 2010, 03:19 PM~18613445
> *Thanks guys, glad u could make it down pancho, hope to c u in victorville
> *


Builds are looking good...Hopefully I wil see you both out there.


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats Homie! It was cool to see all the builds out there. I've never been to a model show before and it was pretty cool... I THINK I"M HOOKED!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Sep 20 2010, 03:30 PM~18613526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, glad to hear ur hooked now lol  :biggrin: .


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

starting couple new projects, will post pics tomoroe


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 21 2010, 10:50 PM~18629041
> *starting couple new projects, will post pics tomoroe
> *


Then don't bump your topic tonight..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll be looking out for the update...hopefully it's that commercial airliner body dropped on 28's :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 21 2010, 10:52 PM~18629053
> *Then don't bump your topic tonight..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I'll be looking out for the update...hopefully it's that commercial airliner body dropped on 28's  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha yea rite. That palne is one but got some new styles of cars coming out


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that gto looks badass and the lb came out cool


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Jake. well this is one of the new projects. gonna try to detail the interior a little more, and add more. so far i got the body in white primer, and painted parts of the chassis


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats tyght one of few imports id really like to own...real or plastic lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, heres the 2nd project. Dont kno if i will have this done for victorville but i am going to go wit a true custom on this one. So far i hav shaved the entire side trim an hav begun the wrk on the rear. Il post a pic of the car i got the inspration from ltr 








Hard to c but trim not shave on this side








trim shave on this side, started to even out the bottom of the fender skirt


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wave: MADD SKILLZ :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thats gonna be sick bro. You gonna slam it on some steelies?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, an florin this is the inspiration. I think im gonna go with similar style of wheels


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

dam thats clean :cheesy: 




























fuuuuuuck a 70 on a lock up :cheesy: shit thats me all day


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

little update on the plane. Getting ther on the decals. got the main side name on, as well as the pass and cockpit window decals. tail is painted n custom mix of hok tru blue peral an black, still lot more decals to go :0 :wow: 
b4 window decals
















After window decals


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looks like my blazer in the back sweet


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

ans shave mirrors also wes


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey whats up man, it was nice meeting you yesterday, its me Dennis. But i had a great time at the shop and the place is real nice. Gonna try and make it out there more but i'll keep in touch.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UCE 94_@Oct 15 2010, 05:03 PM~18822084
> *Hey whats up man, it was nice meeting you yesterday, its me Dennis. But i had a great time at the shop and the place is real nice. Gonna try and make it out there more but i'll keep in touch.
> *


Wat up bro, cool meeting ya too, definately hit me up if ya need anything bro


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 29 2010, 12:05 AM~18689720
> *Thanks guys, an florin this is the inspiration. I think im gonna go with similar style of wheels
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro that is going to be sick. I think i saw this one last year at cruisin for a cure. Dont know where my pictures are though  Cant wait to see your version of it.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin: update updateupdate :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :boink: :drama:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Oct 23 2010, 04:22 PM~18889530
> *:biggrin: update updateupdate :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :drama:
> *



^^^^^ what he said :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry for lack of updates guys, gonna try to get some going this week


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 23 2010, 09:01 PM~18891624
> *Sorry for lack of updates guys, gonna try to get some going this week
> *


PM ME YOUR # WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE I WAS GOING TO CALL YOU YESTERDAY TO SEE IF YOU WERE WORKING BUT I COULDNT FIND IT.......... THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Some bad ass stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the motivation Wes.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Oct 30 2010, 03:29 PM~18948393
> *Thanks for the motivation Wes.
> 
> 
> ...


ooooo! i want that courier! only i'd have to sratch build me a fleet side bed for it! do er up bro!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Wats up evryone, been awhile but im bak to posting. heres my winnings from the victorville show. First was for the 66 impala prostreet, 3rd for the long bed chevy, second for the 68 roadrunner








and the other second was for my lastest ride. 64 impala, full alclad chrome suspension, kandy brandywine paint with kandy tangerine and burgundy patterns on the roof. tagerine's ghosted in. full detail engine and setup wit scratchbuilt dumps, and machined pumps. This is the last build for the year for me :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: Damn Wes that 6-4 looks great! Congrats on the hardware! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the wins wes 64 came out nice too :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 23 2010, 09:17 PM~19146695
> *Congrats on the wins wes 64 came out nice too :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :h5:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, prolly be doin some more lowriders nxt yr :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 7 2010, 01:07 AM~18756778
> *little update on the plane. Getting ther on the decals. got the main side name on, as well as the pass and cockpit window decals. tail is painted n custom mix of hok tru blue peral an black, still lot more decals to go  :0  :wow:
> b4 window decals
> 
> ...


Airbus 330?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 23 2010, 11:04 PM~19149490
> *Airbus 330?
> *


Boeing 737


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Guess i should have waited to guess untill the engines were on. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres the finished pics of the plane. will b doing more in the future :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

plane looks good. i did a helicopter a few months back. good to do something different now and then.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah thats true..and nice ass impy bro. Congrats on the wins too!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 25 2010, 01:05 AM~19158392
> *Heres the finished pics of the plane. will b doing more in the future  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


put some d's on it..make a soul plane..lol... :biggrin: 
for real thuogh plane looks great!!  wheni was a kid i started out building planes an helicopter's...my dad got me into cars an trucks an i was hooked ever since...i think he just wanted the extra parts... :biggrin: congrats on the win an have a good turkey day!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002+Nov 24 2010, 11:54 PM~19158759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha thanks bro u have a good one too :biggrin:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats on the wins. Clean as usual.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Nov 26 2010, 11:40 AM~19169152
> *Congrats on the wins. Clean as usual.
> *


Appreciate it bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

more lowriders eh? cool. i think its snagged me a bit. i have more wire wheels in stock than i ever did before.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 27 2010, 06:09 AM~19174089
> *more lowriders eh?  cool.  i think its snagged me a bit.  i have more wire wheels in stock than i ever did before.
> *


maybe one o 2 bro. gonna b expanding my building into some other auto related categories i havent tried yet too :biggrin: :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Decided to do a test body cuz my airbrush was acting funny. not building this rite now (mayb nxt yr lol). wanted to test my taping skillz as well  
65 ponitac


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 29 2010, 05:19 PM~19193042
> *Decided to do a test body cuz my airbrush was acting funny. not building this rite now (mayb nxt yr lol). wanted to test my taping skillz as well
> 65 ponitac
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damn!!!!! not building it? You better build it... or send it to me


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 29 2010, 06:30 PM~19193890
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Damn!!!!! not building it? You better build it... or send it to me
> *


Hahaha :no:, it will b built, jus later on lol :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gawd damn YOU...lol showin off now! looks trick as hell man and yea you better build it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 29 2010, 08:07 PM~19195449
> *gawd damn YOU...lol  showin off now!  looks trick as hell man and yea you better build it.
> *


Hahaha come on bro this aint showing off lol. dont wrry it will b built


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey whats up man, the plane looks real good, i got C-5B Glaxy i want to do but just waiting. Your car looks real good to, keep up the tight work!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UCE 94_@Nov 29 2010, 08:48 PM~19196060
> *Hey whats up man, the plane looks real good, i got C-5B Glaxy i want to do but just waiting. Your car looks real good to, keep up the tight work!
> *


Wat up bro, thanks for the comps :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok so cleared the 65 n wasnt happy wit the results on the pattens (memeber it was jus a test body lol) so put it in the pond . It will b repainted.

So instead i decided to test on a new subject, 66 wildcat
Silver base followed by cinder red metallic
















and where i stopped tonite, lots more color n designs to come


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 1 2010, 01:21 AM~19207714
> *Ok so cleared the 65 n wasnt happy wit the results on the pattens (memeber it was jus a test body lol) so put it in the pond  . It will b repainted.
> 
> So instead i decided to test on a new subject, 66 wildcat
> ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

puttin in some work :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Dec 1 2010, 12:53 AM~19207773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 23 2010, 05:44 PM~19146390
> *Wats up evryone, been awhile but im bak to posting. heres my winnings from the victorville show. First was for the 66 impala prostreet, 3rd for the long bed chevy, second for the 68 roadrunner
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro  

Got some more paint on the wildcat. Layed the kandy pink, taped some more and layed silver down again, nxt is tangerine, some fades, an then patterns inside the stripes :biggrin: :0 
pink layed








some more patterns layed (yellow tape)








n silver in prep for tang









lots more to come


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 29 2010, 08:19 PM~19193042
> *Decided to do a test body cuz my airbrush was acting funny. not building this rite now (mayb nxt yr lol). wanted to test my taping skillz as well
> 65 ponitac
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wow: 

ok, i gotta go back to school with these patterns. all these extra wild ass colors your throwin in there is makin my 2-3 of the same color look like horse... :uh: well yanno!

keep at it man, shits lookin badass each time i look in here :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 08:17 PM~19224065
> *:wow:
> 
> ok, i gotta go back to school with these patterns.  all these extra wild ass colors your throwin in there is makin my 2-3 of the same color look like horse... :uh:  well yanno!
> ...


Thanks brian, theres gonna b bout 5 o 6 colors on it when im done :biggrin:, ul get it, need i remind u this is only the 2nd complex paint job ive done .....still not showin off lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 2 2010, 09:51 PM~19224400
> *Thanks brian, theres gonna b bout 5 o 6 colors on it when im done  :biggrin:, ul get it, need i remind u this is only the 2nd complex paint job ive done  .....still not showin off lol
> *



i call bullshit Wes...lol. hell my patterns arent anywhere near as nice as these. i get good lines but ive yet to do somethin down the side of a car. Might have to pull the ole airbrush out and a 70 impy this weekend just to see if i can do somethin. your stuff is really makin me wanna attempt it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 08:58 PM~19224482
> *i call bullshit Wes...lol.  hell my patterns arent anywhere near as nice as these.  i get good lines but ive yet to do somethin down the side of a car.  Might have to pull the ole airbrush out and a 70 impy this weekend just to see if i can do somethin.  your stuff is really makin me wanna attempt it.
> *


Glad i can inspire bro, it took somtyme to get the hang of it but the reall pain is trying to get evertything symetrical, The main patten stripes took me an hr n a half to get rite lol :wow: :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 2 2010, 08:40 PM~19223670
> *Thanks bro
> 
> Got some more paint on the wildcat. Layed the kandy pink, taped some more and layed silver down again, nxt is tangerine, some fades, an then patterns inside the stripes  :biggrin:  :0
> ...


i need me a Wes Salazar paint job!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

X2. lol

yeah i know how that is, the last 63 i did the curves on top was the hardest thing to achieve and to match..everything else seemed to go along fine afterwards. My problem is i add too much the first round of spray...or im not masking off certain boundaries for a another color. Its sorta tricky in thought, or it is to me anyways... though i did go underneath & try some on the chassis

















^^ thats where i shouldve stopped!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Dec 4 2010, 11:44 AM~19236978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks good bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 4 2010, 07:12 PM~19239314
> *Thanks Al  :biggrin:
> that looks good bro
> *


Not kidding. When do I get mine?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 5 2010, 03:11 AM~19243068
> *Not kidding. When do I get mine?
> *


Hahaha prolly after everything slows wit skool n wrk  (since this tyme is hell lol)


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Mini trucker going low rider I see a pattern here lol we'd looks bad ass need to start my 64 lowrod and have u pattern it out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I see you still at it homie...you not building trucks no more????


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

god damn wes. Some bad ass work layin down those patterns. Nice as work bro. Keep at it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Dec 19 2010, 07:59 PM~19371419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks brother


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 20 2010, 02:45 AM~19372722
> *Haha  yup still at it bro, n dont wrry il hav surprise nxt yr on th truck side lol
> thanks brother
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey, happy late new yr to everyone. Im bak at the bench, with a new motto (quality over quantity), looking to improve on detailing an wat not, slowing building down, n focus more on one project at a tyme.


Il have picz up tomoro but im starting off the yr wit a boxstock 07 GT500, building it for my girl (her dream car). Also wil hav some customer car picz n mayb another long term project


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sounds like a good motto to have hope to see somethin soon lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 5 2011, 03:19 AM~19507957
> *Hey, happy late new yr to everyone. Im bak at the bench, with a new motto (quality over quantity), looking to improve on detailing an wat not, slowing building down, n focus more on one project at a tyme.
> Il have picz up tomoro but im starting off the yr wit a boxstock 07 GT500, building it for my girl (her dream car). Also wil hav some customer car picz n mayb another long term project
> *


x2 here, My 62 Buick and 68 Dart build is going to take forever.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Alright yall heres the stang. Boxstock, nothing overly special. wil have HOK majik blue peral, wit either white o silver stripes
















used BMF for the heat shielding


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 5 2011, 07:41 PM~19515103
> *Alright yall heres the stang. Boxstock, nothing overly special. wil have HOK majik blue peral, wit either white o silver stripes
> 
> 
> ...


what foil finish is that like aluminum or steel or something?! looks good, chrome woulda been way to flashy!?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

That is the chrome bro lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 5 2011, 08:00 PM~19515384
> *That is the chrome bro lol
> *


really?! maybe its the lighting, looks like the more dull foil you can get?! either way, nice detail with it!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks bro, it prolly is the lighting lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

These 2 i hope to have done for the citrus nationals in march. The porsche wil b boxstock, and the s10..........wel u kno how i do lol :biggrin: 

















started this b4 i went on vacation, but it wil b put on the backburner for now, airbus A319










couple customer rides


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

GOt the bed floor cut on the dime, also shaved the side trim an the door handles

b4 trim shaved, these arent the rimz il b using, jus hav em for mockup

























after, and bed cut fully


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like a bunch of awesome projects comin' out the shop to me!! I see this is gonna be gooooood!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 7 2011, 07:33 AM~19528887
> *Looks like a bunch of awesome projects comin' out the shop to me!! I see this is gonna be gooooood!!
> *


X2


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ X3 :wave:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I guess I better start on mine hehe


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, il have some updates tomoro on the dime, porsche and the stang :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice i like where that dime is goin bout time you got another truck lol i like those wheels on it...do you know what wheels u gonna go with it?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

yup using these rimz, the same ones i used on the syclone build


































and started priming the porsche


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those wheels deff look better on the dime


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 04:58 PM~19542439
> *those wheels deff look better on the dime
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro... throwin down on some building I see... Good shit bro!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

projects lookin good wes


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ill be watchin that dime bro!! those wheels fit it perfect! japan hook up?! whats the web site?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jan 8 2011, 11:40 PM~19545595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL its called wrking at a hobby shop bro lmao, an its called i got the last set :biggrin:. u mite still b able to find em but they've been discontinued for awhile now. jus found those layin around the shop lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 8 2011, 07:48 PM~19541965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I been wantin a set of those rims. Guess I need to get me a set now.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nuff said.........


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

silver base and stripes taped off, sprayed the majik blue peral today


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 20 2011, 09:00 PM~19652673
> *Nuff said.........
> 
> 
> ...



Oh DAMN!! :wow: That's awesome Wes. 

Like the stang too, and im not a ford guy LOL


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 20 2011, 08:00 PM~19652673
> *Nuff said.........
> 
> 
> ...


Wes...ur a bad man. Nuff said :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, figured id try an make a statement with this one


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so whast the statement? Fucking badass? Cuz it is! nice work wes, and glad to see ya buildin on sumthin.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 20 2011, 09:04 PM~19654691
> *so whast the statement?  Fucking badass?  Cuz it is!  nice work wes, and glad to see ya buildin on sumthin.
> *





Where u get idea for back half best do far


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 20 2011, 08:04 PM~19654691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


completely from my head bro, no pic hunting on this one lol :cheesy:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

that ass end look wicked bro! lovin it! keep up the work!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 20 2011, 08:00 PM~19652673
> *Nuff said.........
> 
> 
> ...


wow that looks like it was a pain to build.. :happysad: .but well worth it cause that is sick.. :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

SIK Wes.The rear set-up looks killa.Great job bro.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good Wes. You going to the show in Pamona on the 30th?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 20 2011, 07:00 PM~19652673
> *Nuff said.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn wes that back half is sick


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

not really a fan of mini trucks body dropps but i rode in my 1st mini truck and he dragg'D it i was like :wow: scared shitless i give my probs out to everybody customizing automobiles with out we all will have stock pieces of shit if my girl let me ill post up her truck or have her do it she has a clean as truck on juice lay frame


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

Babe I think you would have more fun cruisin' in my minitruck you're gonna have to take her out when i get her tags renewed lol 

okay so here's my minitruck (no airbags) 










(back half on my truck)



























(layin frame)

basically convertible / roadstered 98 tacoma 1 pump 2 battery setup (nuthin' fancy lol) been workin on this since I bought her stock with 80 miles on her in 97 she lays frame has a reverse 4 link tubular frame .... she's an "almost finished" project and yes I drive her in the rain and been crazy enough to cruise her in the snow lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+Jan 21 2011, 06:13 AM~19657898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive seen this in person and it is clean, think it was at forbidden when i saw it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Jan 21 2011, 10:10 PM~19664470
> *Babe I think you would have more fun cruisin' in my minitruck you're gonna have to take her out when i get her tags renewed lol
> 
> okay so here's my minitruck (no airbags)
> ...


I remember this truck like 5-7 years ago when it had a room on it and the frame work was under a false floor that raised....Thought some dude owned it?


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

probably so.. what year? I've had her there at Forbidden's show for the past few years wit the except of 1 or 2 and thanks  I take pride in my rides my truck well alot of blood sweat & tears been put in her


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have been out of the scene for over 5 years now, but I was vp of California Cruizers....I think you even showed at my show that I threw at Angels Stadium back in like 2002.


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

NOPE I'm her owner I've put my money & my own two hands on workin on her too ... probably an ex was wit me the time you saw her & gave u that impression .. not many females were in the minitruck scene back then who had their own rides like me believe me it s always great telling a guy that it's my truck not his lol


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

probably so... I was the prez of IN MY WORLD minis back in the day that was my club ... had my club for about 8 years .... ended my life in the minitruck scene rollin' wit Severed Ties 

here are some pics of her from 2001 or a lil before


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

i left minitruckin' the end of last year I was done wit drama & disrespectful fools who didn't know what it was to build a ride with your blood sweat & tears and have pride in ur ride ... I'm happy where I am now


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I saw it the last 2 yrs at forbidden and i think i got some pics too lol


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

way cool!  ... if you can email em to me too so I can post up (if you find em lol)


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Jan 21 2011, 10:58 PM~19665157
> *way cool!  ... if you can email em to me too so I can post up (if you find em lol)
> *


il look and c where i have em at


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

see my gurl is famous lol asshole


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

I remember seeing that total over the years im in dangerous toys and been showing at fff show summer madness truck jam back in the day when it was a big and bad ass show


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Who u rollon with now damgina


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

LOL ... yeah wow I used to party with you guys @ runs good times! (dangerous jungle juice) lol .... I was with Severed Ties but left the minitruck scene end of last year .... too much drama and bs kids who have no respect for other peoples rides who still dont have respect .... still have my truck she's just parked while I build my roadmaster (my mistress) then I'll finish my truck for me, I'm just a solo rider right now with my roadie


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 22 2011, 10:42 AM~19666478
> *see my gurl is famous lol asshole
> *


babe, only as famous as my truck lol and you can't talk ha! :tongue:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Took some tyme away, but because i picked up acouple customer jobs.....

This is one, full build, 32 five window rat rod: 5 inch chop, z'd the hell outa the frame, flat green wil b the color, full wired, an detailed motor....first tyme buildn one of these, not as hard as i thought








































2 current priority projects rite now









and the stang is colored, and got 2nd coat of clear today. (fleetline in the bakground is nother customer car)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 7 2011, 11:35 PM~19813521
> *Took some tyme away, but because i picked up acouple customer jobs.....
> 
> This is one, full build, 32 five window rat rod: 5 inch chop, z'd the hell outa the frame, flat green wil b the color, full wired, an detailed motor....first tyme buildn one of these, not as hard as i thought
> ...


 :0 32 is fuckin sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Bad ass wes pic of merc or finder hehehege


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Feb 7 2011, 07:47 PM~19813747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still wrkin kinks outa the finder, call me on the merc


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Missed you today at the shop, had it with me,got rims.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Feb 7 2011, 09:08 PM~19814744
> *Missed you today at the shop, had it with me,got rims.
> *


Cool bro no problem, il b bak on thurs from 130-430, and fri all day


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 20 2011, 08:00 PM~19652673
> *Nuff said.........
> 
> 
> ...


Ive said it before and Ill say it again-Wes....ur a bad, BAD man! Shits wicked bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 8 2011, 12:34 AM~19814370
> *thanks bro
> still wrkin kinks outa the finder, call me on the merc
> *


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

were did you get the rims and tires from that are on the rod....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookn good in here wes... thats a major z on the front of that 32 lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Feb 8 2011, 08:57 PM~19823415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks jake, and yes it is lol, the rear is jus as bad :cheesy:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

do you have the number on the tires...


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Oct 30 2010, 03:29 PM~18948393
> *Thanks for the motivation Wes.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks once again Wes. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Doing a lot of work i see!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Where you been Wes? Did you move to AZ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 28 2011, 01:39 AM~20644919
> *Where you been Wes? Did you move to AZ?
> *




you aint right lol :biggrin:


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

badass builds but do you know if anyone makes a model of a 1st gen ext cab s10 or reg cab s10?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+May 27 2011, 09:39 PM~20644919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Revell did a couple issues of the reg cab first gen dime


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

No. Ment AZ. Waiting for the new article in ModelCars mag. "Sleeping in Arizona"


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 28 2011, 07:20 PM~20649080
> *No. Ment AZ. Waiting for the new article in ModelCars mag. "Sleeping in Arizona"
> *


lol ah ok gotcha


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Wes, found your yearbook photo.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

modeljunky said:


> Hey Wes, found your yearbook photo.


 :rofl: That ain't right!lol:rofl:


----------

